# Death in Freeport



## Voadam (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Dear Friend,
> 
> I need help from outside of the Athenaeum and you are one of the few people I can turn to. If you can, please meet me at the tavern called the Bilge Rat down at the docks around supper time. I am trying to gather together all the help I can. I will explain there as it is a confidential matter.
> 
> ...




You each recieved such a letter delivered by a local street runner around noon.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 13, 2007)

Dogrynn looked up from the drink in his hand to the letter in front of him and nodded slightly. Then looked around, no where better for him to see Brother Egil than right here where he would normally hang out. Perhaps some would consider it sad that a man was drinking in an almost empty bar at noon, Dog just considered it proper after the short run of good luck he'd had recently. The letter mentioned a few people, Dog had always wondered if Egil knew others like him, perhaps now he'd get a chance to find out soon. With little else to do today, Dog sat around in the Bilge Rat chatting up the few patrons as they came in.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 13, 2007)

It was during one of her infrequent, all-too-short breaks, hiding in an alcove in the kitchen, that Arcata recieved the missive from Egil. Though it was a welcome thought to see him again, she sighed in resignation at the venue.

_Working all day at a tavern...now I'm going to another afterward. And a dirtier one than this to boot..._

"GWEN!"

The voice of the innkeeper, Ras Palfoot. Her employer. Not a cruel man or a bad one, he just resented the fact that employees expected to be paid, and was constantly making sure that he was getting his money's worth.

In short, break over.

Arcata adjusted her apron and went back out from the little alcove in the kitchen to serve some drinks.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 13, 2007)

There is the usual afternoon attendees in the Rat as Dogrynn wiles away the time, out of work drunks mostly. Some complain about the orcs the Sea Lord has brought in as cheap labor for his lighthouse project who they blame for taking their jobs and increased crime. Others talk of the ships coming in and due to be sailing out, the _Viper's Strike_, the _Swift Lady_, and the _Bloody Vengeance_. There is a lot of grousing about how everything is going to Hell, not like the old days.

The Bilge Rat is as charming a place as the name suggests, but the beer is better than one would suspect.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 13, 2007)

Rikki saunters over to Dog (well, his version of a saunter which has more of a random bobbing and weaving quality to it than most) and clamps a  bony hand on the sibbecai's shoulder, "Awight, Dog me ol' mucker; whassat yer got there? Looks like a wossname, letter, innit?" he says in a friendly tone.


----------



## Azgulor (Nov 14, 2007)

Aidan Turandal strides into the Bilge Rat stopping just inside the door.  Peering about the room, he locates an empty table that gives him a good view of the door and the bar.  Moving over to the table, he grabs a chair that puts most of his back towards a wall, and then motions for the serving wench to bring him a beer.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 14, 2007)

*Grockuprim*

The beast received the note in the middle of his shift and thus, having developed a strong work ethic from his mentor Brother Egil, placed it in his pocket and continued to work. As it neared supper time his shift had finally ended and he retrieved the note from his pocket and looked it over. Unfortunately his reading skills weren't quite up to par and it took several minutes for him to dicipher it before he could even begin to read it.

_Hmmm. So! Brother Egil has need of me. I suppose I can go._ His stomach growls and he grimaces at the sound. _Perhaps I can get a free supper out of it, too._ He smiles and walks the three blocks to the Bilge Rat. Once there he enters and looks around for the good brother.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 14, 2007)

Heading down through the docks the action there is mesmerizing. There are ships in port from all over the world, carrying every manner of exotic goods. Sailors and merchants of various races and backgrounds mingle on the wharves, with money changing hands so fast you can barely follow. The foreign cadences of transactions conducted in various languages adds to the atmosphere.

The Bilge Rat is not hard to find in the more run down section of the docks. As evening approaches more clientelle appear, predominately dockworkers and down and out sailors. Most of the sailors flush with shore leave wages find other livelier venues. There are pockets of conversation among the patrons of the Bilge Rat but plenty of tables in dark corners for those wishing more solitude to brood over their drinks.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 14, 2007)

A  mean looking man with a scar across his left eye scans the street up and down before pulling the hood of his cloak up and pausing in front of the Bilge Rat's door. As tempting as it was to see if the good Brother would see through this little glamour, Arcata decided to let it slip. The letter had implied more than one person, and for all she knew there really was someone like this among them. Awkward.

The 'man' changed fairly little if viewed from behind. He had been slim as well. The change in body shape was concealed by the cloak, the change to her hair and head by the hood. The chiseled assassin's face though melted into something altogether more comely before she pushed the door open and entered the tavern.

Once inside, she chose an empty table and waited, shoulders hunched a bit and hood still tugged forward to conceal her face. A face too pretty in the wrong place was as much a curse as a monstrous visage, she'd discovered...


----------



## Voadam (Nov 14, 2007)

The party is scattered about the room when Brother Egil walks through the entrance to the Bilge Rat, his robes, unbound brown hair and short beard marking the friendly young scholar immediately to your eyes. He stops and glances around the room which has filled somewhat more, a grateful smile breaks upon his face as he spies each of you in turn. He looks around over the room again consideringly then waves pointing over to Arcata's table as more sailors enter behind him through the entrance.

Arcata is in a far corner, her hood still up.

Dogrynn is sitting at the bar with another patron and Rikki, the fortune teller trying to get information about his friend's letter.

Aidan is at a side table with a good view of the door, his back mostly to a wall.

GrokCuprim, having not seen his friend when he first came in sat at an empty table. Most of the patrons gave the large copper-scaled orc a wide berth.

Two of the sailors walk right up behind Egil and quickly raise saps which they bring down upon his head with a loud smack, causing the bookish young man to collapse on the bar room floor like a sack of grain.

Another sailor, a toothless man with tattooed knuckles jumps up onto the nearest table and gives a crooked smile shouting out "Ahoy! Ye've all just volunteered for an exciting life at sea. Now, do ye want to go the easy way or te hard way?"

The sailors who entered are a rough looking lot, scarred and crusty looking men with no longer concealed saps in their hands and belaying pins in their sashes or hanging from belts. A half dozen have entered now and it appears there might be more outside.

The man next to Dogrynn shouts in horror "Press gang!" and flings himself off the bench making sure the sword wielding sibeccai is between him and the sailors as he frantically looks around for an exit. There are not many good options, the kitchens and owner's quarters behind the bar, a small window on one of the side walls, stairs leading to a set of rooms upstairs.

Most of the patrons panic and make a rush for the kitchens or the stairs. 

Initiative! And round 1 actions.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 15, 2007)

Init: 18

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1374091

Arcata waves at Egil when she sees him and beckons him towards her table, getting up to greet him. The warmth she feels turns to ice when he's attacked from behind! A sudden rage fills her. It's too much. Dispossessed, brothers dead, father probably dead or captured, nation in chaos, conquered...and now her only friend in the world struck down? There was only so much you could take. That much, no more.

"Egil! No!" Mouth curling into a snarl, Arcata strides forward, reaching into the satchel at her side and flinging out a handful of colored sand as she spat, "Kailaide illuminus!"

The sand seemed to erupt into a fierce ghostly riot of colors that played over tables, chairs, and press gang sailors like intense St Elmo's Fire. Pastel shades of red and blue and gold, with streamers of green and purple and white undulating throughout. As dazzling as the display was from outside, it was nothing compared to the assault on the senses that the sailors felt within the cone of the effect.

(Color Spray! 15' cone burst. Moving up to 30' to include as many of them as I can without actually entering a threatened square. Will DC 14 to negate.)


----------



## Azgulor (Nov 15, 2007)

Initiative = 4

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1374918

"Drac's balls,"curses Aidan as things swiftly descend into chaos.  Jumping to his feet he picks up his chair/stool and hurls it at the pirate on the table.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 15, 2007)

Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> Rikki saunters over to Dog (well, his version of a saunter which has more of a random bobbing and weaving quality to it than most) and clamps a  bony hand on the sibbecai's shoulder, "Awight, Dog me ol' mucker; whassat yer got there? Looks like a wossname, letter, innit?" he says in a friendly tone.




"Oy, Rikki." he says in greeting. "Its from my friend Egil. Says he needs my help.  Stick around, if he needs me, I'm sure he will need a few hands."

He stands up as Brother Egil enters ready to move and embrace his friend.  As he sees the press gang move in behind though he draws his sword and shield, a growl growing in his throat.  He will move to intercept the press gang and to place himself between Egil and the thugs.

init vs. press gang (1d20=10)


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 15, 2007)

Initiative, innit? (1d20+1=7)

"Flippin' 'eck!" exclaims the lanky soothsayer as all hell breaks loose. He fumbles around with some bits and bobs of dried herbs and mutters cryptically, "Nighty-night, maties..." ooc:casts sleep.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 15, 2007)

*Tavern floorplan*

The attached image is a floorplan for the tavern. What looks like a door on the right is actually the only sizeable window.

Dogrynn and Rikki started at the bar, Arcata at a table to the far left near the stairs, Aidan at the table north of her, GrockUprim at a table alone in the middle of the ones to the right side of the central fire pit.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 15, 2007)

ooc: Where is Brother Egil? I assume that the thugs are right at the door.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Grockuprim*

Grockuprim moves toward the press gang and swipes a claw attack at one of them.

OOC:
Init: 11
Attack: 25
Damage: 12


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> ooc: Where is Brother Egil? I assume that the thugs are right at the door.



A step past the first chandelier towards the fire pit.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2007)

Init 

18 Arcata
17 patron 1
15 Toothless Leader
15 sailor 1
15 patron 2
15 patron 4
11 sailor 4
11 Grockuprim
10 sailor 3
10 Dogrynn
9 patron 7
8 sailor 2
8 patron 8
7 Rikki
7 patron 3
6 patron 6
4 Aidan
4 sailor 5
4 patron 5

Arcata waves at Egil when she sees him and beckons him towards her table, getting up to greet him. The warmth she feels turns to ice when he's attacked from behind! A sudden rage fills her. It's too much. Dispossessed, brothers dead, father probably dead or captured, nation in chaos, conquered...and now her only friend in the world struck down? There was only so much you could take. That much, no more.

"Egil! No!" Mouth curling into a snarl, Arcata strides forward, reaching into the satchel at her side knowing she was still too far for the magic she planned but ready for the moment she stepped close enough.

A dockworker closest to the sailors leaps up from his chair and dashes frantically towards the back of the room, leaving his slightly slower companion behind at their table.

The toothless man cackles gloatingly to his mates saying "Look at the coneys run." He eyes the hall more carefully and frowns scowlingly as he spies Dogrynn in his armor.

The bald sailor on the left who had sapped Egil rushes over to the slightly slower dockworker still seated near the entrance and gives him a clout to the head with his sap, the man staggers to his feat only to be dropped on the floor as baldy saps him again.

Another patron between Arcata and the gang gets up and takes off for the back, ducking around the fire pit heading to the kitchens shouting for his companion to follow.

Two tattooed sailors (3 and 4) press in to assault the man left behind and sap him, dropping the poor fellow just outside of Arcata's range.

Grockuprim gets up from his table and moves towards the leader and one other sailor with him, closing about half the distance, flexing his clawed hands in anticipation.

"Hsst Churl, over here with this 'ere orc." The man says as Grockuprim approaches him, the second sailor who sapped Egil, one with a big scar across his cheek looks up and nods.

Dogrynn stands up as Brother Egil enters ready to move and embrace his friend. As he sees the press gang move in behind though he draws his sword and shield, a growl growing in his throat as he begins to  move to intercept the press gang hoping to place himself between Egil and the thugs before they make off with him. He makes it to about the second row of driftwood chandeliers up the middle from the bar.

The second sailor, Churl moves to intercept Grockuprim and says  "Camarada relaxar, nós só precisamos quatro, não estamos aqui para você." orcish [sblock]"Buddy relax, we only need four, we're not here for you."[/sblock]

Another patron runs to place Grocuprim between him and the gang.

"Flippin' 'eck!" exclaims the lanky soothsayer as all hell breaks loose. He fumbles around with some bits and bobs of dried herbs and mutters cryptically, "Nighty-night, maties..." and begins a long incantation.[/QUOTE]

Another patron on the right side leaves a companion to dash for the kitchens and a sailor follows up to sap that companion, who cries out and tries to stagger to his feat only to be dropped to the floor hard with another blow to the back of the head.

"Drac's balls,"curses Aidan as things swiftly descend into chaos.  Jumping to his feet he steps away from his bench against the wall and picks up the stool at the end of his table, a possible improvised missile.

Init 

18 Arcata
17 patron 1
15 Toothless Leader
15 sailor 1 (Baldy)
15 patron 2 unconscious
15 patron 4
11 sailor 4
11 Grockuprim
10 sailor 3
10 Dogrynn
9 patron 7
8 sailor 2 (Churl)
8 patron 8
7 Rikki
7 patron 3 unconscious
6 patron 6
4 Aidan
4 sailor 5
4 patron 5 Unconscious


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2007)

Cooling off a bit, Arcata takes a moment to look for the best concentration of press gangers, so she can take as many as possible.

(Moving again, with the above stipulation in mind...I can't tell on the map where people are, so I'll just believe your judgement about where she has to go to affect as many as she can with a 15' cone within 30'. Then apply the special effects from the first post. Sorry...didn't know she was so far back. )


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 18, 2007)

Dogrynn picks his way through the fleeing patrons and discarded furniture towards the leader of the press gang.  His sword ready, Dogrynn will attack the first sailor on his way there (charging if possible).


----------



## Azgulor (Nov 19, 2007)

OOC:

On his turn or if attacked, Aidan will do one of the following (in order of sequence):
1)Throw his chair at the sailor (leader) on the table.
2) Throw his chair at a nearby sailor (if option#1 isn't viable)
3) Smash an attacker with the chair if attacked prior to his turn

Not sure what modifiers to apply or damage to assume.  Let me know.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 19, 2007)

*Round 2 begins*

Another dark haired sailor comes in from the entrance and moves to join baldy near the downed man, wearing a cocky grin.

Cooling off a bit, Arcata takes a moment to look for the best concentration of press gangers, so she can take as many as possible. She strides forward a little more but stops before coming into striking range of the two sailors nearest to her. Reaching into the satchel at her side she flings out a handful of colored sand as she spat, "Kailaide illuminus!"

The sand seemed to erupt into a fierce ghostly riot of colors that played over tables, chairs, and press gang sailors like intense St Elmo's Fire. Pastel shades of red and blue and gold, with streamers of green and purple and white undulating throughout. As dazzling as the display was from outside, it was nothing compared to the assault on the senses that the sailors felt within the cone of the effect.

She catches the four sailors on the left side of the tavern and the newcomer and the closest sailor each drop to the floorboards. Baldy and sailor 4 blink and are left standing though they look a bit uncertain now.

The patrons who were up and running continue to run.

"Dagon! She's a witch! Knock her out Buly afore she puts a curse on us! Arnt get on her too" the leader shouts from atop his table, still surveying the goings on. Another sailor pushes in through the door and the leader says "Jenkl, over here." and he complies, sap out and ready, eyes wary on Arcata.

The sailor closest to Arcata still standing hesitates for a moment. 

The bald sailor curses and rushes down to Arcata. He swings his sap too quickly for her to dodge but the leathers she wears for protection deflect part of the blow and it merely stings.

The sailor who hesitated curses and rushes down to join his bald companion. In his haste his foot catches in a chair for a moment and his sap swings through the air near Arcata's head as he mistimes his blow, but he is upon her too.


Round 2 

18 sailor 6 unconscious 
18 Arcata
17 patron 1
15 Toothless Leader
15 sailor 1 (Arnt/Baldy)
15 sailor 7 (Jenkl)
15 patron 2 unconscious
15 patron 4
11 sailor 4 (Buly)

Current Init

11 Grockuprim
10 sailor 3 unconscious
10 Dogrynn
9 patron 7
8 sailor 2 (Churl)
8 patron 8
7 Rikki
7 patron 3 unconscious
6 patron 6
4 Aidan
4 sailor 5
4 patron 5 Unconscious


----------



## doghead (Nov 21, 2007)

ic - Death in Freeport.

Hinjo curses the designers of the city as he hurries to the destination. Once again he has managed to get lost in the maze of back streets and alleys that make up much of the city. He hopes that he isn't _too_. Brother Egil has been good to Hinjo since he arrived in Freeport, and Hinjo would hate to let Brother Egil down. But with a little luck, the tavern should be around the next corner and down the road a little.

Hinjo slows as he approaches the tavern. The knot of men pushing through the entrance doesn't look good. Trouble comes in many guises in Freeport. But small groups of burly surly men is one of her more favoured forms. The flash of coloured light from within the tavern pretty much confirms that Trouble is in the house. And more than likely, Egil is in there too. Hinjo quickens his pace once more. Shrugging his shoulders, he settles his sword in place beneath his furs. Hopefully he won't have to use it. Drawing a blade is like sending a love letter to Trouble. With a little luck he should be able to convince the men to let him pass, even if he has to let his fists do the talking.

[sblock=ooc]Initiative (1d20=8) +1 = 9.

Hinjo will attempt to talk his way in. If that is unsuccessful, he will use his Unarmed Strike. Intimidate (CHA) +4, Unarmed +3 melee (1d3+3). He will not draw a blade unless someone else does so first.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Grockuprim*

Grockuprim presses forward toward the press gang and swipes a claw attack at one of them.

OOC:
Attack: 22
Damage: 9


----------



## Voadam (Nov 27, 2007)

Grockuprim presses forward toward the press gang and swipes a claw at the sailor Churl who tried talking to him, cutting off his orcish speech as the dragon-orc laborer's claw slashes powerfully into his side, spraying a great deal of blood. The sailor drops to the ground quickly losing consciousness from blood loss.

"He killed Churl!, the orc is out for blood, kill him and let's get out of here! We've got enough for te quota"  the toothless sailor shouts to the sailors nearest Grockuprim as he and they draw out short stout clubs, cudgels and what those of you with nautical experience recognize as belaying pins.

With the sailor's on the left converging on Arcata Dogrynn finds a clear path straight down the hall then around the fire pit allowing him to close with the toothless sailor on the table. The firepit is too much of an obstacle to allow a straight charge but he now is close enough to read the curse tattooed on the man's knuckles and threaten him with his scimitar.

"Hold on Dog boy, we got enough, put aside your sword and we got no trouble wit you." the toothless sailor says to Dogrynn.

Outside Hinjo approaches the two sailors still outside, his sword settled on his hip. Hinjo tries talking his way past but the men bar his way and suggest he find another pub tonight, saps in their hands and scowls on their faces. One turns to look inside nervously as shouting increases. Just inside the doorway Hinjo can see a familiar robed body lying unconscious on the floor.

Rikki finishes his incantation and is now ready to shake his bone fetishes to direct the enchantment as he will. 

Round 2 

21 sailor 8 (outside) ready
18 sailor 6 unconscious 
18 Arcata
17 patron 1
15 Toothless Leader
15 sailor 1 (Arnt/Baldy)
15 sailor 7 (Jenkl) 
15 patron 2 unconscious
15 patron 4
11 sailor 4 (Buly)
11 sailor 9 (outside) ready
11 Grockuprim
10 sailor 3 unconscious
10 Dogrynn
9 Hinjo outside
9 patron 7
9 Brother Egil unconscious
8 sailor 2 (Churl) -9 hp unconscious bleeding
8 patron 8

Current Init

7 Rikki
7 patron 3 unconscious
6 patron 6
4 Aidan
4 sailor 5
4 patron 5 Unconscious


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 27, 2007)

"Ya ain't taking my friend, *!&##$&." replies Dog before smashing the man with the pomel of his sword, breaking his nose.

[sblock=ooc]strike to deal non-lethal damage +2 melee (1d6+3)
EDIT: Rolls: Attack vs. boss (1d20+2=22, 1d6+3=9)
Crit? confirm crit? (1d20+2=12, 1d6+3=5) <- don't think so.[/sblock]


----------



## Azgulor (Nov 27, 2007)

Aidan hurls his chair at the sailor.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1395164
(+1 for BAB [forgot to include it] - penalty for improvised weapon?)
Damage = ?

If retroactive to round 1: Target is toothless sailor.
If roll is for round 2: Target is sailor closest to Egil in Aidan's line of sight.

Next Action (round 2 or 3 as appropriate):
Aidan closes to sailor closest to Egil (preferred) or closest sailor to his position (he doesn't want to put any of them at his back) and begins brawling with the sailor.
Unarmed attack [non-lethal damage]:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1395193 
Damage: 1d3+3
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1395194


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 28, 2007)

Arcata backs away from the sailors, now nervous.

"Leave these people alone," she demands. "Find some WILLING recruits!"

She lifts her hands, ready to cast again.

(5' step away from sailors, and if any of them come towards her, she'll put a Sleep spell aiming to include as many as she can...including whoever's coming towards her. DC is 15.)


----------



## Voadam (Nov 28, 2007)

Rikki gestures with his bone sticks and the magic bursts to the side of the toothless sailor so as not to engulf Dogrynn. The magic washes over the toothless sailor and two others. The two slump down to the floor with great yawns. Toothless says "More witchcraft, Dam! Dam! Dam!"


----------



## Voadam (Nov 28, 2007)

Rikki takes in the rest of the scene for the moment.

Aidan rushes over and flings his stool at the closest sailor between him and Egil, one of the ones attempting to sap Arcata, the bald one who took down Brother Egil. The man dodges the stool with a curse and glares.

Arcata backs away from the sailors, now nervous. "Leave these people alone," she demands. "Find some WILLING recruits!" She lifts her hands, ready to cast again.

The leader takes a swing at Dogrynn as he closes and clouts him on the head with his sap. Dogrynn's ears ring as pain shoots through his skull. "Too much damned magic and steel, let's get outta here!" He hops down placing the bench between him and Dogrynn.

"Damn you Anton. Your black luck's drug us all down to Hell." the bald sailor on Arcata curses at the leader's anouncement and heads towards the door carefully not opening himself up to attacks from Aidan. The other sailor snarls, makes some gesture at Arcata and just runs for the door putting the bald one between himself and both Aidan and Arcata.

Aidan [sblock]Aidan recognizes the sailor's gesture as a sailor's ward against the evil eye.[/sblock]

Grockuprim stands over the collapsed and bleeding form of the sailor he just opened up with his claws.

Round 2 

7 Rikki
7 patron 3 unconscious
6 patron 6
4 Aidan
4 sailor 5 sleep
4 patron 5 Unconscious

Round 3

21 sailor 8 (outside) ready
18 sailor 6 unconscious 
18 Arcata
17 patron 1
15 Toothless Leader
15 sailor 1 (Arnt/Baldy)
15 sailor 7 (Jenkl) sleep
15 patron 2 unconscious
15 patron 4
11 sailor 4 (Buly)
11 sailor 9 (outside) ready

Current Init

11 Grockuprim
10 sailor 3 unconscious
10 Dogrynn
9 Hinjo outside
9 patron 7
9 Brother Egil unconscious
8 sailor 2 (Churl) -9 hp unconscious bleeding
8 patron 8
7 Rikki
7 patron 3 unconscious
6 patron 6
4 Aidan
4 sailor 5 sleep
4 patron 5 Unconscious


----------



## doghead (Nov 29, 2007)

ic - Death in Freeport



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Outside Hinjo approaches the two sailors still outside, his sword settled on his hip. Hinjo tries talking his way past but the men bar his way and suggest he find another pub tonight, saps in their hands and scowls on their faces. One turns to look inside nervously as shouting increases. Just inside the doorway Hinjo can see a familiar robed body lying unconscious on the floor.




HInjo scowls when he spots the Brother Egil on the floor. He strikes at the nearest sailor, looking to clear a path through to his friend. 

[sblock=ooc]Unarmed Attack, Damage (1d20=3, 1d3=2)[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Grockuprim*

Grockuprim moves forward with the toothless leader in his sights and tries to take a swipe at the man.

OOC:
Attack: 28
Damage: 9


----------



## Voadam (Nov 29, 2007)

*Rikki, Aidan, Arcata up next*

Grockuprim moves forward with the toothless leader in his sights and takes a swipe at the man. Again the large orc's clawed hand comes away red and Toothless gives out a cry of pain, clutching his side.

"Ya ain't taking my friend, *!&##$&." replies Dog before coming around and smashing the toothless man with the pomel of his sword, breaking his nose. Bonelessly the man crumples to the ground.

Outside, as Hinjo makes his move one of the two sailors barring his way says "Fine, we can always add you to the lot mate, more gold for us per head." and they swing at the continental barbarian with their saps. His race's reputation as skilled warriors is upheld however as he dodges both of their not so skilled swings. His strike is skilled enough that he does not expose himself, but he spent a lot of effort keeping out of the way of their blows and his own does not land.

The bald sailor comes out of the doorway and another is following him.

Round 3

18 sailor 6 unconscious 
18 Arcata
17 patron 1
15 Toothless Leader -17 unconcsiouc
15 sailor 1 (Arnt/Baldy) fleeing
15 sailor 7 (Jenkl) sleep
15 patron 2 unconscious
15 patron 4
11 sailor 4 (Buly) fleeing
11 Grockuprim
10 sailor 3 unconscious
10 Dogrynn
9 sailor 8 (outside) 
9 sailor 9 (outside)
9 Hinjo outside
9 patron 7
9 Brother Egil unconscious
8 sailor 2 (Churl) -9 hp unconscious bleeding
8 patron 8

Current Init


7 Rikki
7 patron 3 unconscious
6 patron 6
4 Aidan
4 sailor 5 sleep
4 patron 5 Unconscious


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 4, 2007)

If all of the sailors in the inn are unconscious, Dogrynn looks to his friend Rikki and says, "Can you check on my friend Egil? I'll make sure the scum have been run the $#$* off." Then he moves quickly to the front door to take stock of the situation outside.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 4, 2007)

"Egil? Wot, this feller yer mean?" asks Rikki as he goes over to the priest. The sometime thief checks over the young man to see if there has been any serious harm.

OOC: Performing healing check.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 4, 2007)

The tide has turned quickly on the would be kidnappers and the only ones left in the _Bilge Rat_ are magically asleep or unconscious, sliced open by GrockUprim or bashed by Dogrynn.

Rikki moves over to the young man near the entranceway as Dogrynn follows after the fleeing sailors out the door. Rikki notes breathing and no blood, a good few first signs.

Outside the two battling Hinjo are dismayed by the fleeing bald sailor's words and decide it is time to withdraw. They take off and Hinjo has the opportunity to give one a harsh strike to the ribs as a parting gift.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 4, 2007)

"A'wight, looks like we need some o' that ol' white magic..." Rikki wipes his nose on his sleeve, cracks his knuckles and mutters an incantation over Egil.

OOC: Cure Light Wounds. Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1=5)


----------



## Voadam (Dec 4, 2007)

The bearded young man's eyes blink open to stare into Rikki's. He gives a groan as he puts a hand to the back of his head as he sits up after receiving Rikki's witchery. "You just healed me, didn't you? Thank you. I am Brother Egil, what's going on?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 4, 2007)

"'S no probs, bruvver. Any mate o' Dog's in a mate o' mine. Unless the law's after 'em o' course!" he says with a earthy chuckle that turns to a hacking cough. "Looks like you wuz just jumped by some jolly jack-tars wot weren't so jolly."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 5, 2007)

Arcata rushes to Egil's side.

"Brother Egil! Oh, you're all right..."

She looks at Rikki, her eyes glistening. 

"Thank you so much, sir...this man is a friend of mine. Maybe the only one I have left..."


----------



## Voadam (Dec 5, 2007)

Brother Egil's eyes brighten at the woman's approach "Arcata! I'm so glad to see you." He looks around sees the unconscious men and overturned furniture. "Is everybody all right? I can provide magical healing as well if any need it."


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 5, 2007)

Rikki leers at Arcata, "Like I say, no probs, Rikki's the name, Rikki Bone-sticks they calls me; cos o' me trade, y'see, no uvver reason." (although his gangly, bony frame might belie that claim)


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 5, 2007)

"I got your letter," Arcata starts to say to Egil, but pauses at Rikki's introduction. Her smile becomes a bit more formal as she nods her head to him.

"Thank you very much, mister...uh...'bone-sticks.' Your help is appreciated. I'm in your debt. I'm..."

She pauses for a moment. _Real name? Fake name? Can I trust him? But Egil already said my real name! I can't very well give him a fake one now...I'll look like a lunatic or a spy or something..._

"I'm Arcata. Pleased to meet you."

The sorceress looks back at Brother Egil. "I don't think anyone is seriously hurt...most of them fell to magic. Or saps to the head..."


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 5, 2007)

"Luvly to meet yer, d'ya come 'ere often, do ya?" he says with a grin, "And jus' 'Rikki' is fine, luv. I reckon we'd best skidaddle before this lot wakes up. Know whadda mean?"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 5, 2007)

"This 'lot' are nothing more than dogs in men's skin," Arcata says coldly as she looks from fallen sailor to fallen sailor.

"When they awake, it will be to the gentle caress of iron on their wrists. I'm sure the guard will be here any moment."

She offers her hand to Egil to help him up.


----------



## doghead (Dec 7, 2007)

ic - Death in Freeport

Hinjo watches the fleeing sailors long enough to be sure they are really going. He turns and heads to the door of the inn. There he meets Dogrynn. Hinjo has see Dogrynn with Egil before. Its not a face you would forget in a hurry. Glancing over Dogrynn's shoulder, Hinjo sees Brother Egil sitting chatting to a woman and another man. The woman Hinjo has also seen before, but her name is unknown to him. But Brother Egil seems to be unharmed, and comfortable enough with his companions. Hinjo relaxes.

"I hope that you didn't have to stick anyone with that," Hinjo says to Dogrynn, glancing at the sword. Dead men tend to complicate matters.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 11, 2007)

"Nah, beatin' them with the flat works on these sons of &*(#$. Come on in, I gotta see to my friend." replies Dogrynn to the other man, not recognizing him at the moment.  Though as the two converge on Brother Egil he nods to himself a moment. Seeing Brother Egil waking, "You okay, Egil?  You took a nasty wallop there."


----------



## Voadam (Dec 11, 2007)

Brother Egil shakes his head. "I think you are right Mr. Bone-Sticks. We should probably leave and talk elsewhere. Dogrynn might know another tavern where we might talk with some privacy." He looks around. "If everyone is allright then . . . Oh good they're here too." He waves over to Aidan and GrockUprim. When Dogrynn re-enters with Hinjo he says "Yes, thanks to your friend Mr. Bone-Sticks. Do you know someplace else we could go where we could talk in private undisturbed? Another tavern perhaps?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 11, 2007)

"Ah sure Egil, me an Rikki got a couple places that are quieter than this.  Come on I'll take y'all to the Drowned Mermaid, name keeps most out and the ale ain't none better either.  Should be nice and quiet fer us.  Nice to meet y'all, I'm Dogrynn." the dog-man says.


----------



## Azgulor (Dec 11, 2007)

"Then let's move," says Aidan.  "Out the side door and through the side streets.  We're drawing stares and I don't want to chance their mates following us."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 11, 2007)

"They seemed pretty demoralized to me," Arcata points out...but she helps Egil up and towards the door regardless.

"You asked for all these other people to come too?" she asks the older man as she walks with him.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 11, 2007)

"Yes I did." He does a quick count "Aidan, Arcata, Dogrynn, GrockUprim, Hinjo, and now Mr. Bone-sticks, that's everybody. I'll explain when we get to the, the Mermaid."  Everyone heads out and follows Dogrynn down some side streets to another tavern with a morbid looking placard out front. A side table is procured and Brother Egil orders and pays for food for everyone. The ale is watery but the fish is not bad. Once the food is served and the barmaid leaves Egil says

"Thank you for coming. You are all good people and I deeply appreciate your being here. I need your help. Two days ago, a librarian from the Athenaeum disappeared. The missing man, Lucius, is a dear friend of mine, and I’m worried that evil has befallen him. When I went to the loremaster's assistant, Milos to request an excusal from my duties for a few days to search for Lucius he denied my request and added on to them with Lucius' duties. For reasons that are not entirely clear the high loremaster has declined to look into the matter and I have been ordered not to pursue it myself or bring it up again with any member of the Athenaeum. I am bound by my oaths of obedience, but I am worried, this is not the first time Lucius has gone missing.

"I have known Lucius for most of my life. We were both brought up in the Athenaeum and grew up together. He became a librarian and I, a scholar. Six years ago something strange happened to him. He seemed to change overnight. One day he was my friend of many years, and the next he was a complete stranger. He asked bizarre questions, seemed to remember nothing of our friendship, and treated the Athenaeum as his own personal library. Some months later he was caught violating the sanctum and was expelled. Shortly thereafter, he left Freeport entirely and was gone for four years.

"When Lucius reappeared, he was like his old self. He came to the chapterhouse and begged to be readmitted, saying that he had no memory of the previous five years. Thuron, the high loremaster, seemed adamant about refusing Lucius’s petition but changed his mind after a private meeting with him.

"Lucius returned to the Athenaeum, and it was just like old times for eight or nine months. Then he started to look haggard, and he told me he wasn’t sleeping well. Something was disturbing him, but he wouldn’t say what. He started asking a lot of questions about what he had been like right before his expulsion. The high loremaster talked to him about it, but Lucius wouldn’t let it go.

"I grew increasingly worried for my friend. He was constantly on edge and obviously exhausted, but pursued his researches with what appeared to be increasingly obsessive desperation. He seemed on the brink of insanity, as if one small thing could push him over the edge. Two days ago, he failed to come to the chapterhouse. I went to his home and found it empty. I searched all over but could not find him. The Athenaeum seems to deny it, but I know that something has happened to Lucius. I am bound by my oaths not to search for him now or bring it up with members of the Athenaeum, but you are not members of the Athenaeum. Will you be willing to find out what happened to him?"


----------



## doghead (Dec 12, 2007)

Hinjo finds himself leaning forward, drawn into Brother Egil's story. After Egil finishes, Hinjo sits back for a moment, his gazed fixed on some distant point. Finally, with a snort, Hinjo straightens up and turns his attention to Egil.

"I will help as I can."

Then he sits back, leaving the floor open for the others to respond.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2007)

Arcata listens, first seeming sympathetic, then even a little upset.

"Of course we'll help!" she declares. "Obviously your superiors are hiding something, and it sounds pretty sinister too. You should be very careful, Brother, and keep your nose clean. I don't want you to forget me."


----------



## Azgulor (Dec 14, 2007)

Somewhat taken aback by Arcata's reaction, Aidan looks at the woman and says, "While it certainly sounds like there's something being hidden, it may be a tad early to say something sinister is going on in the Athenaeum.  It _is_ Freeport, after all.  Everyone in this city has secrets."

Turning to Brother Egil, Aidan asks, "A few questions.  One - Do you know what he was researching prior to his expulsion?  Two - Aside from his house and the Athenaeum, can you think of any places he frequented regularly?  Three - How did the High Loremaster treat Lucius or speak of him after their 'talk'?"

Pausing and then looking around at the assembled group before continuing, Aidan crosses his arms and says, "And while I like you, Brother, as I said, this is Freeport.  So four - what's in it for us besides your gratitude?  Looking for strays in this town doesn't usually make friends or money."


----------



## Voadam (Dec 14, 2007)

Brother Egil smiles in relief "Thank you Arcata, Hinjo."

He turns to the Freeport native "Aidan, I have been initiated into the Athenaeum's Order and know certain magics. I can offer you healing when we meet. More, since I have been assigned Lucius' librarian duties on Milos' orders I now have more access to certain Athenaeum archives than I did before. For you in particular this means access to more reserved materials. Most of the recordings of first hand accounts of such matters you asked me about before are not available to the general public at all, but some do exist in the archives.

"Let's see, to answer your questions. When Lucius turned strange the first time he had questions about both the most mundane and the most esoteric topics. At one point he asked me to describe a certain illustration of an imperial seal to him. I thought he was asking about the markings that indicated it was a church prelate who issued the seal, but it turned out he was asking how to describe the color indigo, as if he had never seen such a color before. Another time he asked where he could acquire an elitheometer. I had never heard of one and he got frustrated saying never mind, he'd just need to find some orichalcum and make his own. I don't know what he was looking for in the Sanctum, it is said to hold some of the most valuable and rare treatises the Athenaeum holds and does not make public. Rumors among the initiates say there are also wondrous magics held in there, though only senior members could say what they are or are supposed to do.

"Other places Lucius frequents. Most of his time was spent at the Athenaeum or his house. He occassionally liked to attend the street fairs and the markets. He enjoyed cooking and often ventured down to see what was available for the soups and meals he'd make."

"The Loremaster rarely speaks with the initiates, clerks, or librarians directly. His assistant Milos handles bureaucratic details and sees that Thuron's will is implemented. Thuron is not known as a man who changes his mind easily, yet something that Lucius said or did during their meeting swayed him. I asked Lucius about it but he was ordered not to speak of it he said. It is a puzzle. In any case Thuron has been away a lot recently meeting with a member of the Captain's Council, though I don't know which one. I don't think he has seen Lucius since he called him in to talk things over. At least I have not seen them together and Lucius did not mention any more meetings to me."


----------



## doghead (Dec 15, 2007)

ic - Death in Freeport



			
				Aiden said:
			
		

> Pausing and then looking around at the assembled group before continuing, Aidan crosses his arms and says, "And while I like you, Brother, as I said, this is Freeport. So four - what's in it for us besides your gratitude? Looking for strays in this town doesn't usually make friends or money."




"It is a fair enough question. Each person must come to their own decision on this their own way. 

"I don't need anything more from Brother Egil. He has already been more than generous to me with his time and hospitality. Without him I think I would have struggled to find my way in this city. I am not from around here," Hinjo concludes with a smile, as if his fur, braided hair and accent did not make that obvious anyway.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 15, 2007)

"Did he say or do anything unusual just before his first change, six years ago?" Arcata ask.

"Maybe he had an audience with someone, or went somewhere? Or was studying something?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 15, 2007)

"Hell yeah, Egil I'm there for you. And I think you can count me bud, Rikki in too.  Don't 'member Lucius, what does he look like?" replies Dog.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 15, 2007)

Rikki looks up from having a fight with his cat over something or other, roused by the mention of his name, "Y'wot?" he asks of the room. "You say sumfing?"


----------



## Voadam (Dec 17, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Did he say or do anything unusual just before his first change, six years ago?" Arcata ask.
> 
> "Maybe he had an audience with someone, or went somewhere? Or was studying something?"




"I do not recall anything unusual, though he was involved in a number of researches. I think I remember him saying he was researching ancient Uraqi temple sites and Tarsisian imperial trade documents, though he might have been involved in other research projects as well. I'll think about who else might know. Lucius knows draconic so Ilarten would probably know if he had been doing any translation work around that time. I'll ask him the next time I can."


----------



## Voadam (Dec 18, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Hell yeah, Egil I'm there for you. And I think you can count me bud, Rikki in too.  Don't 'member Lucius, what does he look like?" replies Dog.



Egil smiles broadly, "Thank you Dogrynn, I appreciate it. Lucius is a bit shorter than me, black hair, a bit thin." He turns to Rikki "Mr. Bone-Sticks, let me thank you again for your healing back in the Bilge Rat. I'm twice as pleased to meet you knowing you are a friend of Dogrynn's. The more good people I can get helping out who are not in the Athenaeum the better I think."

He considers. "I know this is asking a lot of all of you and might take you away from your other work for a while, I'll see what money I can raise to cover at least some of your expenses as well."


----------



## Azgulor (Dec 19, 2007)

Satisfied with Egil's answers, Aidan nods and says, Perhaps we should start with Lucius' home then.  It seems as good a place as any to begin our search.  Once that's done, we can decide if we need to approach members at the Athenaeum.  I'm guessing at least a few of us might be known around there, and we're short on candidates for long-lost family members..."

A slow smile crosses Aidan's face as a potential plan begins to form.  "Of course, we could say we're looking for him because he owes us money.  Say he had us running unusual errands or odd jobs connected with his research.  Or specifically that he owed my family money and I'm looking to collect and share it with all of my friends here.  That might stir the pot while keeping things on the sly."

"Unless someone has a better idea, shall we?  We'll need an address, Brother Egil."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 19, 2007)

"Starting at his house seems good," Arcata admits.

"If we need to look in the Atheneum, well...we can plan that when and if the time comes."


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 19, 2007)

"Signed you up fer helping us Rikki, need ya along mate. Think yer up for it?  Sounds like a good enough start Aidan, Arcata." agrees Dog.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 19, 2007)

"A good idea Aidan. I have enough time to show you his home now before I need to get back for my evening duties. It is East of the Athenaeum, between the Temple District and Drac's End. Is everyone agreed and had enough to eat?"  Brother Egil looks around encouragingly.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 19, 2007)

"Yeah, woteva." says Rikki nonchalantly. "Not exactly a larf, but le's have a go."


----------



## Voadam (Dec 19, 2007)

*Lucius' house*

"Wonderful Mr. Bone-Sticks, let's go then." 

Brother Egil leads the party from the docks across to the gates of the walled off section of Freeport separating Old City from the riff-raff housing and other districts outside of Old City, and then back out the gates into the center of the Temple District. Those familiar with the city note that this allowed the party to avoid coming near the Athenaeum entirely which is more on the Western side of the Temple District. He then leads the party East through the district to Lucius' house.

Arcata notes that the tavern she works at, the Scholar's Quill, is about halfway between the Athenaeum and Lucius' house. Many visitors to the Athenaeum lodge there, as Arcata did when she first arrived, and it doesn’t have the rough clientele that many local inns do. 

"Here we are." Egil anounces as you come upon a not so impressive residence. Apparently, being a librarian in a trading city is not a lucrative job. Lucius’s small home has only the ground floor, consisting of two rooms, although there is a basement. Most of the main room is cluttered with books, scrolls, quills, ink pots, and other tools of the scholar’s trade. A cot is jammed into one corner, and there’s a small desk under the front window. The small backroom is part kitchen, part junk storage. A trapdoor leads down to the basement.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 19, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "Wonderful Mr. Bone-Sticks, let's go then."




"Aw'ight bruv, but it's jus' Rikki, know whaddah mean?" says the rather lanky, skanky, manky dockside prophet in a friendly manner.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 19, 2007)

Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> "Aw'ight bruv, but it's jus' Rikki, know whaddah mean?" says the rather lanky, skanky, manky dockside prophet in a friendly manner.



"Rikki then."  Brother Egil says with a friendly smile.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 20, 2007)

Arcata goes over to the desk and looks over the papers there, looking to see if any look important or heavily read. If nothing of interest is there, she goes to the trapdoor and kneels down over it to give it a careful look over before trying to open it.

(basically a search check )


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dogrynn watches guard and in general doesn't really add much to the investigation. "Not much, but I've lived in worse conditions. Or wait, I still do." he says laughingly.

[sblock]not much to do with no search and 8int/8wis[/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 20, 2007)

ooc: You can still search but you just won't be very good


----------



## Voadam (Dec 20, 2007)

Most of the papers seem to refer to geographies and travelogues of far flung places. Lists of titles and a few notes mentioning places like Uraq, Lands of the Diamond Throne (and something about giant ships), Tarsisian Empire port cities that Arcata knows of such as Ptolus, and others.

One note on the desk near the quill and ink set immediately catches Arcata's attention, though. A to do list.

_Things to do:

Get some sleep!

Talk to Cpt. Scarbelly

Turnips

Update diary

Examine travel logs

Get more sleep!
_


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 20, 2007)

Arcata picks up the list and frowns at it.

"Brother? Do you know who this Captain Scarbelly is?"


----------



## Voadam (Dec 21, 2007)

Egil considers, "No, but I'm not that familiar with the docks or ships. I don't think its any of the Council members, let's see, there's captains Wallace, Varellion, Torian, Gordon, and Roberts. Those are the only ones who actually go by the title Captain."


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 21, 2007)

ooc: Untrained Know (local) check 1d20+1=21 sigh.. of course being untrained I can only know DC10 knowledge...

Rikki attempts to sift through his gin-addled brain to see if he recalls the name or nickname...


----------



## Voadam (Dec 21, 2007)

Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> ooc: Untrained Know (local) check 1d20+1=21 sigh.. of course being untrained I can only know DC10 knowledge...
> 
> Rikki attempts to sift through his gin-addled brain to see if he recalls the name or nickname...



Rikki [sblock]Captain Scarbelly is the name of a notoriously bloody handed orc pirate who works out of Freeport[/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 21, 2007)

"Ahem, hem, h'allow me to add sumfink to this mal a la tete," Rikki says pretentiously (and incorrectly) "Scarbelly's not one to go crossin'; 'e's' an orc, y'see. Nasty fella, lot o' blood on them 'ands, if yer know whadda mean?"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 22, 2007)

"Mal a la tete?" Arcara repeats disbelievingly...then shakes her head. Focus.

"I mean...right. Orc pirate. Lucius was talking to an orc pirate," she says weakly. "I suppose that means we should do the same."

Arcata taps the list.

"This also mentions a diary and travel log. We need to see if those are in here."

She frowns.

"Turnips. Why on earth would he include turnips?"


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 22, 2007)

"Turnips - very good veg. 'S got all yer wossnames. All yer fibre and fings." says Rikki knowledgeably.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 29, 2007)

"See, knew it'd be good to have you 'round mate. Any sign of them books he mentions?" says Dogrynn taking a bit more of an interest in the search now that they know what to look for. He'll aid another in searching if possible.


----------



## doghead (Jan 1, 2008)

ic - DiF

Hinjo stays on the sidelines and out of the way of the others. While the others search, he keeps an eye out the front window (assuming that there is one) for any signs of trouble from that direction.


----------



## Azgulor (Jan 3, 2008)

Aidan draws his scimitar and moves to the trap door, as he looks to see if it's locked, he asks Brother Egil, "Can you think of a reason Lucius might be talking to an orc pirate?"


----------



## Voadam (Jan 3, 2008)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Aidan draws his scimitar and moves to the trap door, as he looks to see if it's locked, he asks Brother Egil, "Can you think of a reason Lucius might be talking to an orc pirate?"




"I'm not sure why he would do so. Maybe he thought the captain was connected somehow to his period of memory loss or to a cure for his current disturbed sleep. It is not something he would normally do, though he does speak orkish. We get few orcs seeking the Athenaeum's library services though I suppose that is possible too. But none of his current library duties that I took over involved research for this Captain by name."

The trapdoor is not locked.

None of the books on the tables are diaries. Two are ships log books detailing travels into the continent port city of Ptolus and down the great Uraqi River respectively but both are decades old with no recent entries.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 3, 2008)

"Well, wotever it is, it ain't gonna be legit, know whadda mean?" says Rikki, " 'ere, who's gonner 'ave a gander down the ol' wossname then?" he asks, jerking a thumb at the trapdoor.


----------



## Azgulor (Jan 4, 2008)

Aidan grasps the handle to the trap door and quickly pulls it open with his left hand while his scimitar is poised in his right hand for a downward thrust into the opening.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2008)

Arcata collects the two logbooks, just in case, and puts them in her satchel. She then turns to watch the others with the trapdoor, and do a quick visual scan of the room for bookshelves...

Then realizes. Where do you keep your diary? In your bedroom, of course.

She heads over to the bed and does a search, checking in the pillow, under the mattress, under the frame...


----------



## doghead (Jan 4, 2008)

ic - DiF

Assuming that there are others to back up Aiden, Hinjo maintains his position at the front of the house. With little else to do, his mind wanders a little.

"Is there a roof space, ... er, attik, in this house?"

He looks around for any sign of one.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dogrynn stands near Aiden to back him up, "Go 'head, friend. I got yer back."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 4, 2008)

Hinjo looks around but the one story building shows no signs of even a small crawlspace. 

The desk is very close to the bed so Arcata turns and checks under the mattress, the pillows and such but without success in finding a diary. The two drawers on the desk could serve as a possible bookshelf though most books are stacked out in the open here. Upon opening them though Arcata can see at a glance they are filled with loose writing paper and not books. The top stack is significantly more neatly piled than the bottom one which haphazardly fills the deep drawer.

The trap door opens easily revealing a staircase leading down into a voluminous basement. Dogrynn's keen vision can tell that the unlit room down there is broader than the ones up here, but appears mostly empty. Peering down empty bookshelves can be seen against the visible far wall.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 4, 2008)

Keeping an eye on the street Rikki looks around for interesting stuff to... appropriate.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2008)

Arcata quickly looks up to see what the others are doing, then looks more closely at the stacked papers in the drawers. She starts by lifting the neatly stacked ones out and reading the first few pages to get a feel for what they are. Then she checks the messier pages farther down.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 7, 2008)

Arcata lifts the neatly stacked papers but they are unused as of yet. Putting them back she starts to sift through the lower drawer's one as well. This is a second set of blank pages ready to be written upon, it appears he drew from this bottom drawer for his writing materials first. Somewhat oddly the second set of papers don't go that deep before hitting the bottom of the drawer, it seems much shallower than the top one, though they look similarly sized from the outside.

Rikki eyes some books appraisingly . . .

Peering down Aidan and Dogrynn can also make out some empty display tables down below as well. Brother Egil moves over to join the two in peering down.

Hinjo keeps a lookout for trouble outside, but all seems calm for the moment.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 7, 2008)

"Nothin to do but take a look." says Dogrynn heading down the stairs.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 7, 2008)

The basement is actually larger than the house, although it is strangely empty. There are bookcases lining the walls, as well as an open display case. All are empty of contents. The tables down here seem the right size for spreading out scrolls or maps. Only a few unlit candles, a reading glass, and some more ink pots and quills are down on the tables.

A mouse scurries into a hole in the corner.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 7, 2008)

"Hello," Arcata says quietly to herself. She lifts out the papers and taps on the bottom of the drawer.

_If it's a false bottom, there's probably a place you can lift it out, or knock it down..._

She runs her fingers around the edges, testing to see if there's a spot where she can get a grip, or press down to make another place come up, thus dislodging the panel.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 8, 2008)

Arcata's tapping brings out a hollow sound. Lifting out the papers reveals there is a notch in the back corner. Pulling on it lifts up the hinged flat panel of wood unveiling a hidden compartment. The compartment holds a brown book with a red cloth bookmark.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 8, 2008)

Arcata picks the book up, beaming with glee. She replaces the false bottom and papers, then opens the small tomelet up, careful to keep the bookmark's place as she turns to the page it's holding.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 8, 2008)

Arcata
[sblock]The page has a date from one week ago.

It says


> _I have begun to feel like I'm being watched. I pray this is not a further milestone on the road to madness. I think I'll take the Uraqi dagger with me in the morning. In a city like Freeport I can't be too careful. Especially with open pirates who are known killers in port. _



[/sblock]


----------



## Azgulor (Jan 9, 2008)

Aidan descends into the basement.  Seeing that it is larger than the house he begins searching the walls.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1456279/ 
13+1 = 14


----------



## Voadam (Jan 10, 2008)

Dogrynn descends into the basement and Aidan followswith Brother Egil behind him. The mice seem to be the only occupants and though there are a lot of bookshelves and display tables, they are completely empty of books, maps, or scrolls.

Aidan searches around the walls but only notices that the bookshelves are of fine quality and not likely old.

Hinjo notices people outside but none seem to be heading to the house or to keeping watch over it.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 11, 2008)

"How odd. I'd have thought he'd use the bookshelves down here." Brother Egil says as he looks over the empty shelves.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 11, 2008)

Dogrynn will poke around the basement to see if he can see any signs of recent activity or other hidden areas. Not that he'll have much luck though.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2008)

Arcata claps the diary shut with a triumphant little 'hah,' and goes to the trapdoor to call down.

"I have found his diary! Brother, you should look at it. There's some words I don't recognize...I think they relate to what he was researching. He also mentions trouble with pirates here in town."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 12, 2008)

Dogrynn looks back up the hole, "Good on ya'. We'll keep lookin round down here but there ain't much."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 14, 2008)

Brother Egil goes back up the stairs to join Arcata and look over the diary entry. 

Dogrynn and Aidan continue to search down below but the basement looks cleaned out and empty and they find nothing of note.

He reads parts of it aloud "'I'll take the Uraqi dagger with me . . . Especially with open pirates who are known killers'. Well Uraq is one of the two great ancient human civilizations we know about on the southern continent. Formerly a great power in the ancient world their time has passed and many of their city states lie in ruins today. Hinjo can tell you a little about it, he's studied about the Uraqi among other cultures. Hinjo, would you join us here?" 

For Hinjo [sblock]Uraq is one of the foreign cultures Hinjo has studied at the Athenaeum. It is one of the oldest human cultures known, possibly the oldest. They had city states each dedicated to a different god. Only the city state of Uraq still stands today and it is a modern incarnation after invasions with mostly just the old religions still practiced but no direct connection to the ancient cultures and empires, though they say otherwise. Their cosmology includes the world starting in chaos with Tiamat the Chaos dragon and her consort emerging and spawning monsters and gods. Eventually conflict arose between her and the gods and she was overthrown and her body used to fashion the world. The gods later created humanity to work for the gods and gave strictures for humanity to live by.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 14, 2008)

With nothing to show for their search down below, Dogrynn gets bored and heads back up the ladder. With little room around the small apartment, Dogrynn stands beside the door out of the way.


----------



## doghead (Jan 14, 2008)

Hinjo is startled to hear his name mentioned in the diary. Replaying what he heard, he sorts out what was being read out by Brother Egil and what was commentary. Collecting his thoughts, Hinjo outlines what he can recall.

"Uraq is one of the oldest human cultures known, possibly the oldest. They had city states each dedicated to a different god. Only the city state of Uraq still stands today and it is a modern incarnation after invasions with mostly just the old religions still practiced but no direct connection to the ancient cultures and empires, though they say otherwise. Their cosmology includes the world starting in chaos with Tiamat the Chaos dragon and her consort emerging and spawning monsters and gods. Eventually conflict arose between her and the gods and she was overthrown and her body used to fashion the world. The gods later created humanity to work for the gods and gave strictures for humanity to live by."

Hinjo pauses for a moment, then adds, "Of course it is possible Uraq has no connection to events - he just took a dagger for protection. But in that case it would seem odd to say _the Uraqi dagger_ as opposed to just _a dagger_.

"Regardless, it would seem one of the last things our man did was visit some pirates."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2008)

"Maybe it was the only weapon he had," Arcata points out. "He said he was being watched, and he wanted to be careful. I suppose he didn't have to specify it to himself, but a lot of scholars write that way..."
She looks at the list again.

"So, this is the last entry...the list says update diary after talking to this pirate...but the diary doesn't mention him talking with Scarbelly."

Arcata looks back up.

"Something tells me he didn't get to the turnips either."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 15, 2008)

Brother Egil looks worried by Arcata's suggestion and rubs the knot on the back of his head where he was sapped "I hope he didn't have a bad run in with pirates on the docks. I need to head back to the Athenaeum for my evening duties soon. Could we meet again here tomorrow evening? Remember I'm under orders not to look into this personally, but as long as they don't think to forbid me to ask friends to search for Lucius then I can keep my oath. I can perform healing magics if you ever need so don't hesitate if you need me for that, but just remember to be discreet about the search if you come to the Athenaeum."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 16, 2008)

Arcata bobs her head affirmatively.

"Tomorrow evening. I'll be here. Don't worry, we won't let you down!"


----------



## doghead (Jan 17, 2008)

ic - DiF

"Perhaps we should meet somewhere else. If Brother Egil is spotted coming and going from here, he may have some explaining to do.

"Meanwhile, the rest of us need to decide what we are going to do next. The pirate, Scarbelly, seems to be the best lead. The question is how best to approach him. Do we do so directly, or should we spend a little time learning what we can before hand?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 17, 2008)

"Ne'er been too keen on the learnin' part of action. Though I guess we's don't even know who Scarbelly is yet. That question mights need answerin first of all." replies Dog, indicating in a round about way that research might be a good idea.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 17, 2008)

Aidan completes his search of the walls but finds nothing more.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 21, 2008)

"Later Brother." says Dogrynn before his friend Egil heads out. then to the others, "Ok, I got some contacts amongst the scum of Freeport. We can go have a little chat with a couple of them and see what we can dig up on Scarbelly."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 22, 2008)

Dogrynn's contacts turn out to be a bunch of barkeeps and sailors most down at the docks.

One, Raefel Dourman, banned the sibbecai from his bar, the Fried Pufferfish, the last time he was there for brawling while drunk and drawing his blade while doing so. Raefel is quite knowledgeable about ships in port, various captains, who is hiring, and various naval goings on.

Another, Gortak Smige, is a gray orc bartender whose bar the Leaky Scow, caters to an orcish crowd of longshoremen and sailors. Last time Dogrynn supped there he left with two busted ribs. Dogrynn has never been able to get good job leads there or much skuttlebut, but there is often a good brawl.

The inn the Salty Hammock is a cheap stay for sailors who have blown through most of their savings on shore leave. Smigel Urth, a "transaction merchant" who buys exotic goods with few questions asked often frequents the inn hoping to make deals with sailors for small trinkets they secretly bring ashore. Many of these sailors are said to be pirates.

He knows a few down and out sailors as well who might be found at various spots, One eyed Pete, Smiling Tom, Laurie Tunth.

None of these are Dogrynn's friends, Rikki and Brother Egil are the pair on that short list.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 25, 2008)

"Well there is the Gortak Smige, good place to knock a few orc heads in. Oh wait we want information eh, hmm maybe not. The Fried Pufferfish, er, no got banned from that one too, good information there though. Could always go to the Salty Hammock ya know, got lots of sailors and plenty of wanna-be pirates." says Dogrynn, the fact that he is a wanna-be pirate escapes him though.


----------



## doghead (Jan 27, 2008)

ic - DiF

"Perhaps we should split up. Half a dozen of us may be too much. Two or three people may draw less attention.

"Maybe the Library holds something of interest about Uraq. I can go there and look."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 27, 2008)

"He's right. Why don't you tell us who you know in the Pufferfish?" Arcata suggests. "A couple of us could go there without you and see what they know, while you and the rest follow up on other leads."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 28, 2008)

"Uh, Raefel Dourman runs the Pufferfish. Best not mention my name though.  He's got an ear to the ground and knows a lot of what's going on in town.
" replies Dog.


----------



## Azgulor (Jan 30, 2008)

"Alright, Dog.  Let's try the Hammock.  If we strike out there, we can check out the orc establishment."

Turning to the others, Aidan asks, "So are we splitting up?  If so, who wants to take the Pufferfish and who wants to go with Dog and I?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 30, 2008)

"We'll pretty much have to split up since we can't take Dog to the Pufferfish. I think as long as we're careful, we should be all right," Arcata notes.

"I'll go to the Pufferfish."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 31, 2008)

The party splits into two groups Dogrynn giving Arcata and her group directions to the Fried Pufferfish while he and Aidan head off to the Salty Hammock.

The Fried Pufferfish is a dockside bar catering to the foreign ships in for trade. Many of the patrons are non humans of different sorts, including elves, short folk, and others. The minstrel providing exotic music is one of the short folk while the barman is a stout human whose quick eyes seem to pick up everything going on around him. A bouncer type near the entrance is a purple skinned hobgoblin with various tattoos. A placard states "No drawn blades!" Many patrons seem deep in converse and some have the look of ship officers.

---

The Salty Hammock is a cheap sailor's inn. Sure enough Dogrynn spies the rat-like fellow Urth in conversation with a barefoot sailor in a dark corner. The sailor exchanges a pouch with Urth and receives a few coins in return.


----------



## doghead (Jan 31, 2008)

ic - DiF

Hinjo glances around at the others.

"I don't really have much experience at this sort of thing. Do we ask outright for Scarface? Do we tell them we are looking for (can't remember his name) and who we are?"

The barbarian warrior frowns.

"Getting information from books is easier," he mutters.

"I can go with Arcata. But perhaps she should do the talking."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 2, 2008)

Arcata glances at Hinjo and nods with a little smirky smile.

"I think that'd be best. Just stay right behind me and look imposing."

At the Fried Pufferfish Arcata pauses just inside the doorway to take in the ambiance and clientele. She then goes to the bar and takes a seat.

"Are you Raefel Dourman?" she asks the barkeeper.


----------



## doghead (Feb 3, 2008)

ic - DiF

Hinjo nods. 

"Imposing I am not sure about. But I have some experience of intimidating," he responds with a straight face.

Hinjo follows Arcata to the Fried Pufferfish. He pauses outside the door, about to suggest he goes in first. But Arcata doesn't seem to notice and strides through the door before the barbarian can make his suggestion. just inside she pauses to look over the interior, just as Hinjo would have done himself. Hinjo nodes to himself, pleased at his companion's good sense, then follows, close enough to be able to pull her out of danger in need be, but far enough back not to crowd her. 

While Arcata addresses the barman, Hinjo keeps an eye on the room and its occupants for any signs of trouble or undue attention.

[sblock=ooc]Spot +2, Sense Motive +6[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Feb 5, 2008)

*The Fried Pufferfish*

Though you are sure he noticed you as you walked in, the dark haired barman with long sideburns passes a quickly appraising eye over Arcata and Hinjo that seems to take in much before smiling warmly and saying "I am indeed good miss, barman and proprietor of this fine drinking establishment. What can I get you and your companion tonight from the Fried Pufferfish?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 5, 2008)

Arcata returns the smile warmly. 

"A pleasure to meet you. I am Arcata, and I'll have one of your good ales, and also whatever he'd like," she motions at Hinjo.

She then adds, "And maybe an answer or two, if the questions suit you? I understand you're a knowledgeable sort."


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 5, 2008)

As Dogrynn spots his 'friend' Urth he heads straight over. "Hey Urth, got a sec?" He completely ignores the sailor.

[sblock=ooc] better not let the guy with 6cha do all the talking or he'll end up being banned from here too![/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Feb 5, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Though you are sure he noticed you as you walked in, the dark haired barman with long sideburns passes a quickly appraising eye over Arcata and Hinjo that seems to take in much before smiling warmly and saying "I am indeed good miss, barman and proprietor of this fine drinking establishment. What can I get you and your companion tonight from the Fried Pufferfish?"




"That I am miss. Many of sailors of Freeport's fine merchantmen as well as those from abroad see fit to frequent the Pufferfish. We hear stories carried from across the waves and I keep an ear out for who is in port. Two ales for you and your companion coming up!" He taps into a barrel behind the bar and fills two tankards. "Now miss, what is the nature of your question?"


----------



## Voadam (Feb 5, 2008)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> As Dogrynn spots his 'friend' Urth he heads straight over. "Hey Urth, got a sec?" He completely ignores the sailor.
> 
> [sblock=ooc] better not let the guy with 6cha do all the talking or he'll end up being banned from here too![/sblock]



Urth's hand disappears beneath his cloak, the pouch dissapearing. His nose wrinkles a little as he gives Dogrynn a half smile that is part sneer and part fawning obsequiousness.

The sailor looks Aidan and Dogrynn over and gets up muttering, leaving you to your business.

"Dog Grin." He says, never having gotten the pronunciation of the name quite right "Got something for me today? I'm happy to buy that sword of yours and keep you in grog for a long time. Or maybe your friend here. He has the look of the sea about him."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 5, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "That I am miss. Many of sailors of Freeport's fine merchantmen as well as those from abroad see fit to frequent the Pufferfish. We hear stories carried from across the waves and I keep an ear out for who is in port. Two ales for you and your companion coming up!" He taps into a barrel behind the bar and fills two tankards. "Now miss, what is the nature of your question?"




"I need to find a particular orc captain," she says...not sure of the etiquette for asking after pirates in Freeport, and so deciding to be somewhat circumspect. "I'm afraid I don't have much to go on. Just a name."

She lowers her voice a bit and says, "Scarbelly." Then she just smiles serenely as if there were nothing at all odd about a pretty young maid looking for the scourge of the seas.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 5, 2008)

The stout barman's face falls. "Oh miss." He shakes his head dolefully then says in a quieter voice. "Don't go see him. No matter how much he's done to you or yours, don't add yourself and your companion to his butcher's bill. He's a bloody handed killer who's caused more sorrow and heartache with his hatchet than I have customers but he's paid enough to have the run of the docks. Enough to throw more than two bodies over the side of his _Bloody Vengeance_ no questions asked. He and his crew have been holed up for eleven days in port on their ugly ship waiting for who knows what but from what everyone says they're taughter than their crossbow strings and are aching for bloodletting. Its not just him to fear either, his crew are all bloodthirsty green orcs, and the first mate is almost as terrifying as the captain. For your sake put aside notions of seeing Captain Scarbelly."

He nods to Hinjo. "No offense to your skill with that blade, but my advice is for both of you to steer clear of him."


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 5, 2008)

Dogrynn looks back at Aidan for a moment as if considering it, Aidan can note that he didn't bother to look at his own sword though. "Nah not today, wondered if ya might have a bit of information that I'm in the market fer."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 6, 2008)

"Believe me, we're not unmindful of the dangers," Arcata says placatingly. "The full details are complex and personal, but we need to know where the _Vengeance_ is anchored. Or at least get a fair description of it, so we can find it ourselves."

"I can say we're not planning on putting ourselves in more danger than we absolutely must though, if that helps."


----------



## Voadam (Feb 6, 2008)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Dogrynn looks back at Aidan for a moment as if considering it, Aidan can note that he didn't bother to look at his own sword though. "Nah not today, wondered if ya might have a bit of information that I'm in the market fer."



"You? In the market? Heh, you been banned from every bar in the docks and need a lead on a new rum house? What do you need?"


----------



## Voadam (Feb 6, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Believe me, we're not unmindful of the dangers," Arcata says placatingly. "The full details are complex and personal, but we need to know where the _Vengeance_ is anchored. Or at least get a fair description of it, so we can find it ourselves."
> 
> "I can say we're not planning on putting ourselves in more danger than we absolutely must though, if that helps."




He shakes his head. "You can't miss it. The other captains have enough sense to give the _Vengeance_ a wide berth in the docks. Ugly and battlescarred, the ship is crewed entirely by well armed green orcs. Tread carefully miss, they're red reavers one and all."


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 7, 2008)

"Not much really. Just got a name really, ever heard of Scarbelly?" asks Dog, straight and to the point.


----------



## doghead (Feb 7, 2008)

ic - Dif

Hinjo follows the conversation while keeping a casual eye on the rest of the inn. The information gained from the barkeep is useful, but not encouraging. 

The barbarian acknowledges the barkeep's advice with a small nod of the head. Hinjo has dedicated much of his life to the mastery of the sword. But he is still young, and well aware that there are many more capable than he with weapons. It was a lesson beaten into the young warriors of his tribe on many occasions. Courage was valued, but arrogance was not.

Those times seem like a long time ago. Hinjo returns his attention to the task at hand


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 7, 2008)

Arcata nods, then asks, "I'm curious. Has anyone else been asking about Scarbelly recently? I mean, not a ruffian looking for a captain, but more out of place. Scholarly sort, perhaps."


----------



## doghead (Feb 12, 2008)

_Good question_, thinks Hinjo with approval. Letting Arcata do the talking was a good idea.


----------



## Azgulor (Feb 12, 2008)

Placing a silver piece onto the table and sliding it to the man at the table, Aidan adds in a low voice "That's for keeping this conversation private.  There's more if your information is useful." 

Pulling up a chair, Aidan's hands drop to the hilt of his dagger and his sword.  Flashing a big smile at Urth for the benefit of any onlookers, he says "And if you can't keep this private, you'll be lucky if you can gum your food and piss blood when I'm done with you.  We sailing to the same heading, mate?"


OOC: Voadam, let me know if Gather Info roll(s) are appropriate or if you want to do them on the sly as necessary.  I'm assuming that unless this conversation sours to the point where interrogation ensues, Intimidate doesn't apply. --Thanks.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Dogrynn thinks nothing of the threats Aidan issues, privately agreeing with the sentiment.  He just continues to wait for Urth's reply.

ooc: hehe these two will never get any good information with these tactics, but Dogrynn is too dumb to realise that.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 23, 2008)

Arcata gives the thread a *BUMP*.


----------



## doghead (Feb 25, 2008)

ic - DiF

Once Arcata has finished her questions, and they can talk in private, Hinjo turns to his companion.

"Scarface needs now to only ask the right question, and he will learn that someone is looking for him. And it won't be too hard to finnd us if he really wants to." The barbarian glances down and at his rather distinctive garb. "Dogrynn doesn't really blend in either."

"Perhaps it is time to go and see what the others have found out. Where are we meeting them? We did not choose a place, did we?

"We all know where you work. Perhaps we should head there." Hinjo does a quick mental calculation. "We can leave a message with brother Egin. Its on the way. I think."

[sblock=ooc]I know Arcata has a question still in the wind, and perhaps others up her sleave. I just thought that I would get this up now. Save time later.

What is the situation with the other two - Grok and Riki? Should we assume that they are tagging along, or have gone their own way since searching the house?[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Feb 26, 2008)

ic - DiF

"What brings you to Freeport Arcata? How do you know Brother Egil?"

[sblock=ooc]Once again, I'm assuming that this takes place at 'some other time', when they can talk freely.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 26, 2008)

(meep, that works then)

Arcata looks crestfallen and admits, "I guess I was too eager to get started...we didn't arrange where or how to meet.  I do think we should avoid Egil until we have some real information. I'd like to avoid drawing attention to him. Lets go back to the place we all met Egil at. It seems a pretty logical place to return to."

"As for me, Brother Egil helped me understand who...and what...I am." She shrugs, a little too nonchalantly. "Magic is distrusted by a lot of people. Especially magic that's in the blood. The Atheneum doesn't share that prejudice."

She glances at Hinjo curiously, perhaps noting that he doesn't seem the scholarly sort to associate with Egil. "What about you?"


----------



## doghead (Feb 28, 2008)

ic - DiF



			
				Arcata said:
			
		

> ... Lets go back to the place we all met Egil at. It seems a pretty logical place to return to.




Hinjo nods in agreement. "After we finish these. Are you hungry? I am. Perhaps we should eat something now as well. There is a table over there."

Hinjo orders something for himself, and Arcata if she so desires.



			
				Arcata said:
			
		

> "As for me, Brother Egil helped me understand who...and what...I am." She shrugs, a little too nonchalantly. "Magic is distrusted by a lot of people. Especially magic that's in the blood. The Atheneum doesn't share that prejudice."




_... magic that's in the blood._ The expression puzzles the barbarian warrior for a moment. For a moment he thinks she means 'blood magic', the dark magic of the elder gods. But Arcata doesn't look like the type - she doesn't have the scars for one thing. Unless they are concealed under her clothes. Then he remembers something he read. She must be a natural arcane magic wielder, a sorcerer. Their power is reputed to come from the blood of dragons which flows in their veins. Hence the expression, magic in the blood.

Hinjo snorts. "It doesn't matter where it comes from, its want is done with it that counts."



			
				Arcata said:
			
		

> "What about you?"




Hinjo notices Arcata's look. Its one he is familiar with. He has seen it many times while at the Atheneum library. The barbarian smiles wryly.

"I wanted to see the world. So I came to Freeport, the city where the whole world meets. We have cities back home, but nothing like this. Nothing as big as this. It was a little ... overwhelming.

"Eventually I found, well, stumbled across the library. It was quiet, and it had many wonderful books. I like books. But I think that I made them nervous at first. But Brother Egil was good to me."

Hinjo is silent for a moment.

"I think Brother Egil has a soft spot for those who don't fit in. He seems to have an unusual assortment of friends."

[sblock=ooc]I figure we should stay in the tavern for the moment. In case Voadam has something up his sleeve.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 28, 2008)

"People who don't judge others probably make friends like that a lot," Arcata observes, sitting at the table Hinjo indicates. "That description...not fitting in...certainly includes me at the moment."


----------



## doghead (Feb 29, 2008)

ic - DiF



			
				Arcata said:
			
		

> "People who don't judge others probably make friends like that a lot," Arcata observes, sitting at the table Hinjo indicates. "That description...not fitting in...certainly includes me at the moment."




Hinjo lets his gaze wonder around the room for a while he gets to work on his soup and bread. Various responses to Arcata's statement pass through the barbarian's mind, but they all seem rather trite.

"Are you from Freeport originally?" he says eventually. As Hinjo works his way through the rest of his dinner, he follows up with more questions about where Arcata grew up. He seems genuinely interested, and from the way the questions roll off the tongue, it would seem he has asked these questions many times before. If asked about it, the barbarian warrior regales Arcata with stories about a little boy in land far away, chasing traders and travellers around the countryside, pestering them with questions about the places they have been and seen.

Assuming, of course, that Arcata seems inclined to talk about it. If not, he sticks to asking about Freeport, where to buy this or that, interesting things to see. The usual new in town sort of chatter.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 29, 2008)

*Flashback to the bar info gathering*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Arcata nods, then asks, "I'm curious. Has anyone else been asking about Scarbelly recently? I mean, not a ruffian looking for a captain, but more out of place. Scholarly sort, perhaps."





Dourman looks sharply "There was one, a young man about a week ago. He asked about Scarbelly, _the Vengeance_, and the Rusty Tankard. An odd young man, looked like he hadn't slept much and was so jumpy and intense. I didn't ask his name. I gave him the same advice I gave you, no matter the wrongs he's done you, its best to steer clear of Scarbelly. Better to join a merchantman and see the rest of the world and start anew. He only came in that once though. I don't think he took my advice. I hope he's not at the bottom of the harbor." Dourman shakes his head at the thought.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 29, 2008)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Placing a silver piece onto the table and sliding it to the man at the table, Aidan adds in a low voice "That's for keeping this conversation private.  There's more if your information is useful."
> 
> Pulling up a chair, Aidan's hands drop to the hilt of his dagger and his sword.  Flashing a big smile at Urth for the benefit of any onlookers, he says "And if you can't keep this private, you'll be lucky if you can gum your food and piss blood when I'm done with you.  We sailing to the same heading, mate?"
> 
> ...





Urth smiles ingratiatingly as he takes the coin, a smile marred by warring undercurrents of fear and hate that are not fully masked. "Course. Of course. I don't know nothing about nobody. I just hang out here by myself. Mate." He turns back to Dogrynn "You want to know about Scarbelly? The green orc captain? I dealt with one of his crew a few times afore, an orc called Ina. Normally he's got a little something from their voyages thats good for some coin. Always comes to see me. Not this time. They's shut up tight in their bloody _Vengeance_. Must have a big haul in there to keep em all under wraps." He looks over Dogrynn and Aidan and your swords "Scarbelly and his crew are just orcs, you know. If any others were to end up with something from that haul, Grin, you know where they can go for quick coins no questions." He gives another smile with a lot of ugly teeth.


ooc no PC skill rolls necessary.


----------



## doghead (Mar 1, 2008)

ic - DiF



			
				Dourman said:
			
		

> y "There was one, a young man about a week ago. He asked about Scarbelly, the Vengeance, and the Rusty Tankard. An odd young man, looked like he hadn't slept much and was so jumpy and intense. I didn't ask his name. I gave him the same advice I gave you, no matter the wrongs he's done you, its best to steer clear of Scarbelly. Better to join a merchantman and see the rest of the world and start anew. He only came in that once though. I don't think he took my advice. I hope he's not at the bottom of the harbor."




* back at the bar *

Hinjo leans a little closer.

"The Vengence [iirc] is Scarbelly's ship. But the Rusty Tankard? Is that another tavern?

"Did any of the questions strike you as unusual? Did the man give any indication of why he was looking, or what he was looking for?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2008)

Arcata nods. "Yes, what's this about the Rusty Tankard? Do you remember what specifically he asked?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2008)

doghead said:
			
		

> ic - DiF
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"I'm not from Freeport, no," Arcata admits. "In fact, I haven't been here long."

In saying that though, her face clouds over, and she eats quietly for a moment before saying apologetically, "I came here under bad circumstances, honestly. It's not something I want to talk about right now. I'm sorry if I seem rude."


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 3, 2008)

"Always knew I could count on you Urth. Now if you really do want a cut of things, don't go telling no one that we are looking fer Scarbelly." replies Dogrynn.


----------



## doghead (Mar 3, 2008)

-- double post --


----------



## doghead (Mar 3, 2008)

ic - DiF

* at the bar *



			
				Arcata said:
			
		

> "Yes, what's this about the Rusty Tankard? Do you remember what specifically he asked?"




Hinjo turns his attention to the barman.

* at the table *



			
				Arcata said:
			
		

> "I'm not from Freeport, no," Arcata admits. "In fact, I haven't been here long."
> 
> In saying that though, her face clouds over, and she eats quietly for a moment before saying apologetically, "I came here under bad circumstances, honestly. It's not something I want to talk about right now. I'm sorry if I seem rude."





"I have had rougher brush offs than that. Don't worry about it."

Hinjo glances around the room, then down at his near empty bowl.

"If you have no more questions, perhaps we should be on our way."

[sblock=ooc]


----------



## Voadam (Mar 3, 2008)

doghead said:
			
		

> ic - DiF
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Its a little run down hole in the wall ale room on eel street. I gave him directions there, he had never heard of half the streets in the docks. He had a haggard look as if he was haunted and was gathering courage to do something. I don't know, maybe someone told him it was a good place to gather liquid courage quietly. From the way he was fingering an odd knife at his belt it looked like Scarbelly's rampages had done him wrong and he was fixing to do something about it. As I said, I warned him off trying to see Scarbelly, giving him a full account of the orc's expertise with his axework. He mused on it horrified for a time then shook his head, thanked me absently, and left. Poor fellow. Demons seemed to be harrying him hard. The more I thought about it later the more I'm convinced he was seeking revenge against Scarbelly and was hopelessly overmatched. He didn't seem to really know what he was about. Like I said, I hope he took my advice and gave up on going after Scarbelly. And everyone knows the pirate is still aboard his ship."


----------



## doghead (Mar 4, 2008)

ic - DiF

Hinjo glances over to Arcata. It doesn't sound good.

If Arcata has no more questions, the barbarian orders his aformentioned meal and ... [cut to table scene].

* at the table *

"It doesn't look good for what's his face." The barbarian frowns, trying to dredge up the man's name. 

"Anyway, at least we have something to go on. Perhaps we should head off and see if we can find the others."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 4, 2008)

Arcata nods to herself, then says warmly, "Thanks. And we'll take your advice about Scarbelly to mind. With any luck, we'll be enjoying your ale again, and soon. I hope you accept tips."

She places a gold piece on the table and slides it to him.

"Oh, one other thing. Has anyone else been asking about the man you saw?"

--

She nods at Hinjo, cheeks pinkish with embarrassment. "Yes, we should. Lets head back."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 7, 2008)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Always knew I could count on you Urth. Now if you really do want a cut of things, don't go telling no one that we are looking fer Scarbelly." replies Dogrynn.




"Course not. Course not. Nothing for you to fear Grin, nor your associate. Come see me when you got something good." that ugly fawning smile is plastered on his face as he turns from Dogrynn to Aidan, but his stare is pretty intense as if he were marking features and burning Aidan's face into his memory.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 7, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Arcata nods to herself, then says warmly, "Thanks. And we'll take your advice about Scarbelly to mind. With any luck, we'll be enjoying your ale again, and soon. I hope you accept tips."
> 
> She places a gold piece on the table and slides it to him.
> 
> "Oh, one other thing. Has anyone else been asking about the man you saw?"




Dourman takes the coin then cocks his head at this last question as if re-evaluating Arcata. "No. Nobody else miss."


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 7, 2008)

Dog can't think of anything more to add so he rises and nods to Urth before indicating to Aidan that its about time to be leaving.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 7, 2008)

"Farewell then, and thanks for the ale."

She goes to the table to have something to eat with Hinjo before leaving.

(cue the scene...we...already did.  Ready to rejoin the group.)


----------



## Voadam (Mar 7, 2008)

The party regroups at Lucius' home as night falls in the city.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 9, 2008)

Arcata is relieved to see everyone back...perhaps the tales of Scarbelly scared her a bit more than she let on. On seeing the impromptu group back together, she begins by saying, "So! Hinjo and I learned a few interesting things. What about the rest of you?"


----------



## Azgulor (Mar 10, 2008)

Aidan nods, "Scarbelly's an orc pirate.  Captains a ship called the Vengeance with an orc crew.  They're in port, but shut up tight and it appears the crew's not been given shore leave.  My guess is he's either holding something and waiting for that someone to arrive or he's going to need to leave town in a hurry once someone or something gets on board."


----------



## doghead (Mar 10, 2008)

ic - DiF

"Lucius also asked about the Rusty Tankard, another tavern somewhere."

Hinjo shrugs. "At least, someone like Lucius was asking about Scarbelly, the Vengence and the Rusty Tankard. A young man. Nervous. Looked liked he hadn't slept much. He also had a knife with him, odd enough that the bartender noticed it."


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 11, 2008)

ooc: is the Rusty Tankard known to Dog? 

"Not that its suprisin much, but Scarbelly ain't well liked round the circles either." says Dogrynn stating the obvious.


----------



## doghead (Mar 13, 2008)

ic - DiF

"Perhaps a couple of us should visit the Rusty Tankard. The others can take a look around the docks and see how things stand. Those who know the docks should go. So they won't stand out."

"Meet back here in one hour?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 13, 2008)

Arcata nods at that. "A trip to the Tankard is definitely in the offing," she decides.

"It might also be a good idea to keep an eye on the Vengeance...discretely, of course. We could set up shifts to make sure it's being observed at all hours."

"Scarbelly seems dangerous enough that we should have more information before we confront him directly."


----------



## doghead (Mar 14, 2008)

Hinjo considers Arcata's suggestion for a moment.

"I don't like the idea of a permanent watch. The more we hang around, the more like Scarbelly will learn about it. One person on their own would be an easy target.

"Perhaps we could recruit someone from the area to keep us informed. Assuming we could find someone reliable."

Hinjo turns to Dogrynne and Aiden.

"If Scarbelly is as unpopular as Dourman* suggested, perhaps their could be allies among the other Captains. Although that would be a path very carefully taken."

[sblock=*]very cool name by the way. I'm going to yoink it for a character.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 14, 2008)

"For certain I could find someone that I trust down there ta keep an eye on the Vengence." says Dogrynn overconfident as always.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 18, 2008)

None of you have heard of the Rusty Tankard before but it is on the way to the Docks so you all head out that way together at first as you consider observing the _Vengeance_ yourselves surreptitiously or hiring someone to do so for you.

The Rusty Tankard lives up to Dourman's description, a nondescript, smoke-filled hole in the wall tavern on Eel street near the docks. It is poorly lit and there are many shadowy booths, some occupied by figures many of whose faces are obscured by drawn hoods. Some are eating and drinking by themselves, others are conversing in low tones. The barman is a swarthy looking unkempt fellow with a patch over one eye and no sign that the establishment will be closing any time soon.

ooc let me know if you do want to split up


----------



## doghead (Mar 18, 2008)

ic - DiF



			
				Dogrynn said:
			
		

> "For certain I could find someone that I trust down there ta keep an eye on the Vengence."




Hinjo hasn't known Dogrynn long enough to know if his confidence is justified. But in the absence of objections, he takes it that the plan has been accepted.

"Perhaps after we visit the Tankard, you can look into it."

On the way to the Tankard, Hinjo once more suggests that they split up into two smaller groups, perhaps different pairings to the last time. Four people feels a bit mob handed. 

One pair can go in first, find a table and keep quiet, the other can do the talking. The other can come in later, say 5 minutes.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 19, 2008)

Dogrynn nods and then when they arrive at the Rusty Tankard will lead the way in. As he enters the dingy quiet bar he walks straight to the bar and asks for a pint. He takes care NOT to speak quietly.


----------



## doghead (Mar 19, 2008)

ic - DiF

Hinjo turns to the remaining two to see if either of them have a preference. 

If not, Hinjo stalks off after Dogrynn, leaving Arcata and Aiden to talk up the talking stick. Once inside, he follows the Dog to the bar and orders another, assuming it is nothing too unpalatable. Or unpronounceable.

Drink in hand, he heads over to a table where the two of them can quietly keep an eye on proceedings. Needing something to kill a few minutes, Hinjo pulls out his favourite questions. "Where are you from? Whats it like there? What brings you to Freeport? What do you think of the place? Where else have you been? etc. etc. Hinjo has lots of questions, more than enough for the time that they have.

[sblock=ooc]Look around the bar. Note who is around, any potential problem makers, ways in and out. Spot +2. Sense Motive +6 just in case.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 19, 2008)

_This is going to be more expensive than the last place,_ Arcata thinks to herself with an inward sigh on seeing the Tankard. Would it have been impolitic to have asked for expenses to be covered? Not that Egil had a lot of means to do so... Normally money wasn't something she had to worry about. The novelty was one of many less than pleasant things about her situation.

Before entering, she casts a quick glamor on herself to change her features a bit...eye color, hair color, some details of cheek and nose and jaw... Discretion didn't look like a watchword around here.

Once inside Arcata picks her way around the first few tables and heads for the bar without so much as an acknowledging glance at the other "team." On arriving, she sits down on a stool, with no neighbors if possible, and without lowering her hood waits for the bartender's attention.

"Rum," she says in a slower, slightly thicker voice when she catches his eye. "Nothing floating in it." Then she looks at him more closely and beckons him over. "Speaking of floating...there's a funny rumor I heard about a man with a dagger coming around here asking about Scarbelly. You know anything about that?"

She doesn't say anything, but in getting out her purse to pay for the drink, she lets it jingle invitingly.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 19, 2008)

Dogrynne and Hinjo each get a pint of a murky brown brew before finding their own secluded table.

Hinjo notes some patrons cutting food with daggers, he spies a cutlass on the belt of one hooded fellow in quiet discourse with another sitting across from him in his booth and there is a battle axe leaning at the booth of a bulky fellow cowled in a deeply hooded cloak eating at the far end near an exit. The smoke is thick and it is tough to make out details but those were the obvious weapons.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 19, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Rum," she says in a slower, slightly thicker voice when she catches his eye. "Nothing floating in it."




The one eyed man nods "Aye. The Good stuff then if you've the coin." he says and calls back into the back "Jinny! We got a call for more rum. Break out the second cask." He pours a dark black drink from the last of a cask behind the counter after Arcata shows her coin purse.



> Then she looks at him more closely and beckons him over. "Speaking of floating...there's a funny rumor I heard about a man with a dagger coming around here asking about Scarbelly. You know anything about that?"
> 
> She doesn't say anything, but in getting out her purse to pay for the drink, she lets it jingle invitingly.




"Scarbelly?"  He draws back, eyes flicking to the side before he catches himself and snaps his focus back to Arcata. "Nah. Everbody's gots a dagger, but nobody comes around here asking after Scarbelly. A nice quiet place is the Tank'."

An overworked looking barmaid with cookfire smoke smudge on her face comes out from the kitchens carrying a new cask of rum to bring to the bar man.


----------



## doghead (Mar 20, 2008)

ic - DiF

Satisfied that the occupants of the bar don't seem anything out of the ordinary, Hinjo takes his place at the table. Occasionally he lets his gaze wonder over the bar, looking for anyone showing any undue interest in the conversation at the bar.

"I'm hoping that our man is not on that ship," he says quietly to his companion. "I was hoping we would find him drunk under a table in some tavern somewhere. Much easier."


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 21, 2008)

Having a bit off difficulty playing the part of average bar patrons Dogrynn is about to start interrogating some of the others when Hinjo manages to distract him with his questions. 'Yup grown up here in Freeport. Most #@*in city in the whole world. Can buy anythin here, if ya' no where ta look.' Dogrynn goes on about blatant lies about his adventures about town completely oblivious to the surroundings now that he is engaged.


----------



## doghead (Mar 21, 2008)

ic - DiF

Hinjo listens with obvious enthusiasm to Dogrynn's stories. It takes the barbarian some time to realise that most of what Dogrynn says is somewhat _embellished_. Sifting through the information to hand however, Hinjo gets the feeling that Dogrynn is a fairly handy person to have around in  a tight spot. Also, possibly, Dogrynn has been in a few due to a tendency to start them. Still, the Sibeccai, Hinjo suspects, is not malicious or cruel by nature. A conclusion supported by the belief that Brother Egil would be unlikely to befriend such a person.

Hinjo drags his thoughts back to the present.

"I think we need to know more about our pirate friend. From what you said, it sounds like we just have to find the right people to ask. I would also like to see what the library has to offer. The dagger seems important somehow.

"Tomorrow we should do this."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 24, 2008)

Arcata

[sblock]Something feel's a bit off in the barman's answer.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 24, 2008)

Arcata controls an impulse to look over in the direction the barman's eyes had cut, but she marks it. Now...was he lying, or was he afraid that they were being spied on? Tricky. She didn't really know the old man had come here to ask about Scarbelly. He could have been meeting someone or even just wanting a drink.

But the barman seemed to know _something_. It was a risk to press, but they'd never get anywhere if they didn't take some chances.

"Well, it was a shot in the dark. Older man, kind of nobby-looking. His dagger's got an odd looking blade and he keeps fidgeting with it?"


----------



## Voadam (Mar 24, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Arcata controls an impulse to look over in the direction the barman's eyes had cut, but she marks it. Now...was he lying, or was he afraid that they were being spied on? Tricky. She didn't really know the old man had come here to ask about Scarbelly. He could have been meeting someone or even just wanting a drink.
> 
> But the barman seemed to know _something_. It was a risk to press, but they'd never get anywhere if they didn't take some chances.
> 
> "Well, it was a shot in the dark. Older man, kind of nobby-looking. His dagger's got an odd looking blade and he keeps fidgeting with it?"




"No. A bite to eat then? Some fried Haddock? Moment." He turns to curse at the serving girl as she slips a little while trying to place the new rum cask "Careful with that Jinny! Its worth more than your hide."


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 27, 2008)

Whether Hinjo likes it or not, he's got Dogrynn talking and the poor conversationalist in him shows through as he just wont shutup. Hopefully Hinjo is watching out for their companions. When the direction of the discussion turns to plans for the morrow, Dogrynn smiles, "I'm sure I could find someone in the know 'bout him. Ain't no freebooters in Freeport that cans keep entirely on the down low." again completely overconfident.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2008)

When the bartender's attention is distracted, Arcata shoots a quick look in the direction he'd glanced in.


----------



## doghead (Mar 27, 2008)

ic - DiF

Hinjo nods in response to Dogrynn's confirmation. But for a moment he is quiet.

"My worry is that he will hear of it. I would rather he doesn't know we are looking at him. Later, maybe, it might be useful to let him know, to draw him out against us. If we cannot get to him.

"But at this stage we don't know enough to make a decision. We are not even sure that he has our man.

"Hopefully Arcata is getting something useful. Although there doesn't seem to be much talking going on."

[sblock=ooc]Seems like the barman is hiding something, or someone. Does Hinjo notice this, and notice who or what they are looking at?
Sense Motive +6, Spot +2[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Mar 28, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> When the bartender's attention is distracted, Arcata shoots a quick look in the direction he'd glanced in.




Arcata's look takes her to the far side of the tavern where there is an exit. There are a few booths near there, one seems to be occupied by a hooded bulky figure with a large axe leaning against the booth. 

Arcata flicks her glance back and believes the bartender did not see.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 28, 2008)

doghead said:
			
		

> "Hopefully Arcata is getting something useful. Although there doesn't seem to be much talking going on."
> 
> [sblock=ooc]Seems like the barman is hiding something, or someone. Does Hinjo notice this, and notice who or what they are looking at?
> Sense Motive +6, Spot +2[/sblock]




As Hinjo turns around to look at Arcata and the Barman he sees Arcata quickly turn to glance down towards the exit while the bartender is distracted then return to her rum before he turns back to her.


----------



## doghead (Mar 28, 2008)

ic - DiF

Hinjo does a mental check of his layout of the tavern, and its patrons. The large fellow with the axe is over that way. He certainly seemed to have the build for a half-orc. For a moment Hinjo is tempted to put Dogrnn's talent for making trouble to good use. But he squashes the impulse. There is no real evidence that the character in the corner is connected to Scarface, and realistically, nothing to be gained by starting a fight. Except perhaps working off some of his frustration. Instead, Hinjo makes a mental note to be prepared for trouble from that direction.

[sblock=ooc]*Voadam*, Would you mind if I switch Hinjo's weapon from great sword to long-sword. The weapon hasn't been drawn in anger so far, iirc. I wanted a two handed weapon, but I just don't think the great sword fits. Its just a little too clunky. The long sword can be wielded with one hand or two, which is a much better fit.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 31, 2008)

Arcata thinks quickly. Was he cooperating willingly, or just scared? Maybe giving him some breathing room would be fruitful. It couldn't be any less productive than grilling him in front of this mysterious axeman.

"Actually, yes. I am a bit hungry. The haddock sounds excellent. I'll be at that table there."

She produces whatever coin he asks for from her purse, then goes to rejoin the others.

"He's not talking," she says quietly on sitting at the table. "He glanced at that large fellow by the door with the axe. Can't tell if he'd talk without the watcher, or just if something I said made him think of that guy. I ordered some food though...so we'll see what happens."


----------



## doghead (Mar 31, 2008)

ic - DiF

A slow smile spreads over the barbarian's features as Arcata joins Dogrynn and himself at the table. He waves away any inquiry. "Not important."

With a sigh, Hinjo settles back into his seat. "So, we wait."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 1, 2008)

The red-haired and tired-looking serving girl Jinny comes over with a platter of haddock eventually. With her back turned to the bar man and her head down she makes eye contact with Arcata, flicks her eyes to Arcata's purse and says under her breath "I seen him." She then brings her head up and says in a more normal voice to all three"Any more rum or haddock?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 3, 2008)

"More rum!" says Dogrynn and he is happy to keep talking obnoxiously while they wait.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 3, 2008)

She takes Dogrynne's tankard, flashes Arcata a questioning glance, then withdraws to refill it, giving you a quick private moment.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 3, 2008)

(argh!)

Arcata watches the girl, then says quietly, "One of you men...Dogrynn maybe, since you seem more the type...flirt with her a bit when she comes back and ask when she's off duty. Ask to meet her somewhere...the town square, perhaps. Lets see what she has to say."


----------



## doghead (Apr 3, 2008)

ic - DiF

Hinjo grins at the thought of Dogrynn flirting.

"Its a better plan than anything I can think up," he says quietly, once he has his mirth under control.

"Someone should stay here as well, keep an eye on the one in the corner. Don't want any trouble coming unexpectedly from that direction."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 5, 2008)

The red-haired barmaid returns with the rum flagon for Dogrynne, then she glances once over her shoulder looking at the barman then turns her back to him and sweeps her gaze around your table, briefly making eye contact with an expectant look on her face.


----------



## doghead (Apr 5, 2008)

ic - DiF

Hinjo returns the barmaid's gaze. "We are interested," he says softly. "Can you talk now? ... No. So where and when shall we meet?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 5, 2008)

Arcata's eyes widen slightly, but she manages to emit a light laugh and playfully hit Hinjo on the shoulder. "Don't be mean and try to fluster her like that. She's been very nice." She grins and says in a stage whisper to the girl, "I think he likes you."

Then, dusting off her hands she adds, "I think we're done here for now," she says brightly. "I'll settle the tab...I hope you accept tips; the service was wonderful." She shakes out more than enough money to settle accounts and gives it to the server.

As the money jingles, she meets the barmaid's eyes and says in a quiet, almost-whisper in which her lips barely move, "Town square. Tonight."

She waits for a sign of recognition and agreement before saying or doing anything else.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 7, 2008)

"I get off around dawn, one bell later at Dock's square." She says quietly. She scoops up the tab and tip, gives a brief nod at Arcata then winks at Hinjo and some brightness enters her expression "See you then."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 9, 2008)

The rest should be thankful Dogrynn didn't actually get the chance to hit on the barmaid as it might've gotten them all kicked out rather than a meeting arranged. Having seen the look Arcata gave him for asking for another rum earlier he keeps his mouth mostly shut (ie he continues to talk about completely innane things) until they are all ready to leave. He'll not stay behind, wanting to be where he thinks the action is going to be.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 9, 2008)

The party spends some more time then head out to catch what sleep they can before meeting the barmaid at the dock's market square in the morning.

The broad lane leading from the docks to old town is the path of commercial products offloaded from ships heading into the better parts of the city. Wide enough for large cargo to be transported it is a stark contrast to the twisted alleys and narrow streets common to the rest of the docks. Entrepreneurs long ago learned to set up temporary stalls along this route of commerce in the city to get first crack at the goods and customers coming off the many ships. Merchants off the boats learned to set up their own stalls along the lane if they did not have buyers previously lined up. By decree of the Captain's Council the Lane must be kept clear to allow goods to flow into Old Town. Therefore all merchant stalls here are taken down each night lest the Watch pull them down and confiscate left over goods. Every morning local merchants set up their stalls, then later in the day those fresh from boats move in after having berthed in the harbor under the light of day.

Carts, tents, donkey pulled conveyances move about the Lane in the early morning light, attempting to secure good positions for their business of the day. At the north end of the broad lane the lane opens out into a full market square at the walled entrance to Old town. Short otterkin peddlers lay out crafts they claim are made by various undersea folk, there are foodstands, elven purveyors of what they claim are magical trinkets, a dwarf selling blades, people manning silk and cloth stands, clothes shops, artwork, tattoo tents.

It is early for customers, mostly the varied shopkeepers and streethawkers are setting up in the morning, only the food vendors and those selling alleged hangover cures do more than light business before the rush of commerce that the later day brings.

The red-haired Jinny can be found loitering near a cloth merchant's stall, a large tent with a donkey and cart behind it.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 9, 2008)

Dogrynn approaches Jinny directly, completely ignoring the possibility that someone might be watching their rendezvous.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 10, 2008)

Arcata tries to catch Dogrynn's arm by looping her own through it, as a rather jealous lady friend might.

"A moment, _dear_," she says to him, her tone a bit strained. "I need some new fabric. It will only take a moment."

She then escorts him to the cart and asks Jinny, "Good evening, is this cart yours? Perhaps we have some business to share?"


----------



## doghead (Apr 10, 2008)

ic - DiF

Hinjo watches Arcata take Dogrynn's arm and hustle the unfortunate warrior towards the cart. Hinjo tries not to smile.

While Arcata deals with Jinny, Hinjo takes up a position nearby where he can keep an eye on things. In particular, the barbarian keeps a sharp eye out for the bulky fellow with the axe, or any of a similar ilk. Somewhere over the road perhaps, close enough to move in and help, far enough away to be able to get a different perspective.

[sblock=ooc]Spot +2, Sense Motive +6, just in case its useful in identifying anyone acting suspiciously.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Apr 11, 2008)

Jinny looks a little startled by Arcata's question she looks at Dogrynne and Arcata then around, spots Hinjo and turns back to Arcata looking a little puzzled. "Huh, no, I mean uhm, maybe. Sorry, I must be more tired than I thought. Good morning, this isn't my cart but I think we do have some, uhm, business to share." as Arcata and Dogrynne approach closer the donkey gives the sibbecai a wary eye and bellows out a bray.



Hinjo keeps an eye out for the moment, not spying any who meet the description of the hooded bulky figure from the night before until he spies a group of grey skinned orcish, dockworkers(?), heading down through market square. About half of them would be hulking enough to fit the description, though none are dressed similarly to the figure from the night before or carrying axes.


----------



## doghead (Apr 13, 2008)

ic - DiF

Hinjo keeps an casual eye on the approaching orcs, but decides not to do anything at this point. If they are a threat, and if they do move on Arcata and Jinny, he is well positioned to make trouble for them from the rear.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 13, 2008)

Arcata nods. "Glad to hear it. We shouldn't haggle on the street though. Somewhere close by that's more private, what say?"


----------



## Voadam (Apr 15, 2008)

"Right," Jinny says and she starts walking past some stalls, not stopping but speaking quietly to Arcata. "I heard you asking about that one guy, the one with a funny knife who was asking around. I saw you offering some coin and Kenn is too scared to speak about him. I seen him and could use some coin if you keep it from Kenn that you heard it from me. Its a crap job but its all I got right now."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 17, 2008)

Arcata nods. "Neither Kenn nor anyone else will know from us that you helped us," she says. "But why is Kenn being watched?"


----------



## Voadam (Apr 18, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Arcata nods. "Neither Kenn nor anyone else will know from us that you helped us," she says. "But why is Kenn being watched?"




"I don't know, but he's lying to you despite you offering coins. I won't turn down your coins but I don't want to get fired for them either. How many coins are we talking about here?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2008)

Arcata considers that, thinking of the diminishing jingle in her purse...and how long it would take to get that gold back once it was gone. She was supposed to be saving it! And yet...she owed Egil. Owed him for more than she could repay.

"Five gold crowns to tell us what you remember of this man," Arcata offers. "A tidy sum for what costs you nothing."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 22, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Five gold crowns to tell us what you remember of this man," Arcata offers. "A tidy sum for what costs you nothing."




She smiles apparently very pleased and it seems to pour out of her. "Deal. Young thin guy, in one of them scholar's robes, with a black curved dagger at his waist. He came in a couple nights ago and asks Kenn about Scarbelly. Kenn says no, the guy gets weird, mumbles something like '_The log said I've met him here and he's in town_' sounding frustrated as he talks to himself. Then he looks around the place with these intense stares and eventually goes over to this big ork who's become a regular lately but who normally sticks to himself. Kenn flinched at that but the ork didn't go for his axe so everything seemed OK. They talked for a long while in orkish and then he left."

Hinjo watches as the orcs stop to pick up a little roast on a stick meal. They don't seem to be paying attention to your group.

The market square gets more and more crowded with stalls and stands and people hawking wares.

A trio of rough looking men with the blue armbands of the Watch catch his attention, though they seem to only be shaking down free snacks at the moment.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2008)

Arcata frowns, puzzled at the words she'd heard.

"Did he say anything else that you remember?" she asks. "Or give any idea where he might have been going? Perhaps you saw what direction he headed once he got out?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2008)

Dogrynn sticks with Arcata, but remains quiet. He plays his part well for the most part, it must be the early morning thats got him out of sorts as he'd normally be causing trouble and disrupting delicate conversations.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 22, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Arcata frowns, puzzled at the words she'd heard.
> 
> "Did he say anything else that you remember?" she asks. "Or give any idea where he might have been going? Perhaps you saw what direction he headed once he got out?"




"I don't speak ork. The ork seemed puzzled and amused by the thin guy and seemed to be telling him a lot. I don't know if it was stories or what but he got going and the young guy was listening attentively. When he did leave he looked like he wasn't even paying attention to what was going on around him."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2008)

Arcata nods slowly, absorbing that. "Was it the same orc that was there in the bar this evening? In fact...do you ever see Kenn and that orc speaking?"


----------



## Voadam (Apr 28, 2008)

*him? Yeah*

"Yeah, he's always got that big axe he rests right next to him. Even if I don't see his face, he always takes that back table and rests his axe there as he takes his food and ale. Kenn sometimes talks to him, but I think he's scared of him and keeps it short."


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2008)

That just left one more question.

"Do you ever see anyone else talking to that orc?" Arcata asks, reaching into her purse.


----------



## Voadam (May 2, 2008)

"Not really, most everybody keeps to themselves in there. He watches when anybody enters the pub, but he never stirs himself and seems happy to have a quiet piece of time to himself." She eyes the bag expectantly.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 2, 2008)

Dogrynn doesn't really have any questions for the girl, understanding dimly that the orc is most likely in some way related to Scarbelly and that the errant priest was digging around where he shouldnt have been.


----------



## Shayuri (May 4, 2008)

Arcata nods and draws five gleaming gold coins from her purse, clutching them in her fist so they won't be too visible from a distance.

"You've earned this...and my thanks. We've been careful, but I think it's prudent to warn you to be careful. If Kenn is too afraid to speak, he may have good reason. Thank you for coming forward."


----------



## Voadam (May 5, 2008)

Her eyes light up at the sight of the gold "Thank you." she says as she takes them. The coins quickly disappear. "I don't know if that orc is just being cautious by noting who comes in or if he's looking for someone, if so he hasn't seen him yet."


----------



## Voadam (May 7, 2008)

"Tell your friend" she jerks her head towards Hinjo with a smile "I like his outland braids. If he wants an actual day out my name's Jinny, he knows where I work nights." She melts off into the market crowd, soon disappearing.

Hinjo sees Jinny walk by and she gives him a smile and a wink before disappearing into the crowd.


----------



## Shayuri (May 7, 2008)

Arcata laughs and nods.

"Farewell."

She rejoins the others with a faint smile.

"I think you have a new friend, Hinjo. Lets get to our rooms so we can talk freely."


----------



## Voadam (May 12, 2008)

Since Arcata has her afternoon shift at the Scholar's Quill the party starts heading up North across the city, cutting across the merchant quarter through to the jumble that is the Temple District with its riot of small ancient island god temples and shrines to the new and old god pantheons of the Continent as well as those of other lands and individual deities. 

The Lodge House of the Cerulean Circle stands on the border of the Merchant District where sea witches and other practitioners of nautical magic can be hired to serve aboard the ships of Freeport as they have for hundreds of years. Persecuted by the witch hunt's of the continent the Circle has long provided Freeport with a magical edge, whether it has been in piracy, war, or trade. Said to be the strongest magical organization in Freeport they have held a seat on the Captain's Council by tradition for the last 150 years. Their inner workings are a mystery with some claiming they are actually a cult to the power of the sea itself, others saying they are a nautical druid order, and a few whispering that they secretly make pacts with dark powers of the sea whose formal worship is banned in Freeport. 

Deeper in the district the market of the gods clamors with competing voices proclaiming the efficacy of their faiths, gods, and goods. The market is where faith peddlers offer holy amulet wards, sacred incense, and offers to pray for various undertakings. Mixed among them are soothsayers and the occasional hexer for hire. While the temple district is not known for Cathedrals or vast worship halls where the irreligious populace could congregate in masses, it is the city's biggest gathering of sellers of the benefits of the divine. 

Prominent among the low island god temples are those to the Primordial and Chaotic god of the Sea, the Lord of the Vines who sponsors revelry and wild passions, and the Trickster patron of commerce and lies. Some say the Trickster claims the entire god market as a sacred extension of his temple that borders it and he revels in and blesses the transactions whether they are done in his name or not. Others say the Cthonnic Queen of Witches has more than one follower offering services in the god's market for those willing to pay the price.

Standing tallest of the buildings in the Temple Quarter, though, is the marble Athenaeum. The chapterhouse is an impressive structure, its vaulted frame soaring up one hundred feet, and visible from many parts of the city. Large bronze doors stand open, revealing a tiled atrium within. A number of sholarly types go in and come out, others are seen milling around outside the building.


----------



## Voadam (May 19, 2008)

Passing on through the Temple Quarter Arcata leads the others to the Scholar's Quill.

This is a small quiet inn off the main thoroughfare that caters to a quieter more academic crowd than any of the dockside taverns or pubs.

Arcata easily sets you up in an area where you can comfortably talk things over.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 20, 2008)

"Okay so where do we go from here?  After that orc?" asks Dogrynn.


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2008)

Arcata nods. "It seems like he's the next link in this chain. Still...something's troubling me. I'm starting to think one or more of us might want to see if we can find anything out about this dagger. There may be books we could consult...look for likenesses, or mentions of weapons like it."

"Anyway, as for the orc, I think it's best to avoid a direct confrontation still. We should see where he goes when he thinks no one's watching."


----------



## Voadam (May 21, 2008)

So the plan being to follow up on the orc discretely at the Tankard later that night the trio will meet Egil back at Lucius' house first in the evening as planned and then head over to the Tankard.

Arcata takes her shift at the Quill and is done with enough time to head over to the librarian's home.

It is empty of people when you arrive but Brother Egil soon arrives as well. He smiles at the sight of the three of you "Good to see you! Are the others inside or not here yet?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 24, 2008)

"Not here yet." replies Dogrynn, "Not sure if they are coming back though."


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2008)

Arcata nods heavily.

"It's been an...eventful few days."

She takes the time to fill Egil in on what they've learned so far, as well as letting him know what their plans are.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2008)

(bumpin' so it doesn't fall off while we recruit)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 8, 2008)

"Yeah Arcata can get us in anywhere's I bet. She's good at influencin' people if ya know what I mean." says Dogrynn.

(bumping too )


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 13, 2008)

Anton arrives at Lucius' house and sees Brother Egil along with a few others he doesn't know.

Brother Egil! I received your letter this afternoon to meet you here tonight. It sounded urgent. 

Then, turning to those he doesn't know,

I'm Anton Forbeck, an old friend of Brother Egil. His letter sounded urgent and I thought he might be troubled by something. I brought a little something from my family's store. he says, holding up a bottle of fine brandy.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 13, 2008)

Arcata lifts an eyebrow and gives Egil an arch smile.

"Reinforcements? And I didn't get you anything..."

She turns in her seat to face Anton; a pretty young woman with golden hair and clear blue eyes. Though her clothes are the plain garb of a server, her posture and speech are more precise than one might expect from such.

"If you are a friend of Brother Egil's then you are a friend of ours. I'm Arcata."


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 13, 2008)

Anton addresses the young woman. He smiles at her charmingly.

it is a pleasure to meet you Miss Arcata. 

He bows slightly and lifts her hand to his lips, placing a gentle kiss upon it before letting go.

Forgive me for asking but does your family own an Inn? I admit to being somewhat puzzled. Your attire suggests that you work in an Inn yet you are clearly educated.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 13, 2008)

"Hey Anton, nice ta meet ya. I'm Dogrynn." says the large hyena-man. He grins and his misshapen teeth are not the most pleasing sight.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 13, 2008)

Another human enters the building. This one seems a little bit weird. He has a not focused view and wears a studded leather armor, but seems more like a scholar than a warrior.

"Good to see you, Egil. Your letter seemed rather urgent. Did you need one who will brings a new angle of view to this." He addresses Brother Egil.

Than he seems to see the others for the first time. "Where are my manners. My name is Wilbur Warrington. Are you other associates of Brother Egil?"


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 13, 2008)

Dogrynn, good to meet you. A friend of Brother Egil is a friend of mine. Though, I have never before met anyone of your type. Most of my business dealings have been with humans, dwarves, and gnomes.

Anton then looks at the newcomer.

Wilbur is it? Are you a cleric or merely a scholar? Anyhow, it seems as though Brother Egil is calling in all his friends. It must be very important indeed.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 13, 2008)

"Just a humble scholar and a servant of a power of enlightment. I'm gifted by divine power, but I have no rank in the more prominent religions in this city. My belief is more a personal thing.
Didn't I heard of you?"

ooc: Know local (know local is centered on Freeport) (1d20+6=22)


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2008)

Arcata nods at Wilbur in greeting then answers  Anton's question.

"I work in an inn for now," she says, a bit carefully. "The war...has taken a toll on my family."

She looks away, momentarily pensive.

"And on me."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 14, 2008)

The Kind-hearted young scholar Brother Egil's blue eyes light up as the two newcomers enter "Anton, Wilbur, thank you for coming!" He gestures to the fourth person who has not introduced himself, a tall swordsman whose furs and braided hair mark him as a barbarian, "And this is my friend Hinjo."

"Anton, Wilbur, let me explain my trouble.

A few days ago one of the librarians from the Athenaeum, a close friend of mine named Lucius who was reared by the Athenaeum as I was since our early youth, has gone missing.

When I went to the loremaster's assistant, Milos to request an excusal from my duties for a few days to search for Lucius he denied my request and added on to them with Lucius' duties. For reasons that are not entirely clear the high loremaster has declined to look into the matter and I have been ordered not to pursue it myself or bring it up again with any member of the Athenaeum. I am bound by my oaths of obedience, but I am worried, this is not the first time Lucius has gone missing.

"I have known Lucius for most of my life. We were both brought up in the Athenaeum and grew up together. He became a librarian and I, a scholar. Six years ago something strange happened to him. He seemed to change overnight. One day he was my friend of many years, and the next he was a complete stranger. He asked bizarre questions, seemed to remember nothing of our friendship, and treated the Athenaeum as his own personal library. Some months later he was caught violating the sanctum and was expelled. Shortly thereafter, he left Freeport entirely and was gone for four years.

"When Lucius reappeared, he was like his old self. He came to the chapterhouse and begged to be readmitted, saying that he had no memory of the previous five years. Thuron, the high loremaster, seemed adamant about refusing Lucius’s petition but changed his mind after a private meeting with him.

"Lucius returned to the Athenaeum, and it was just like old times for eight or nine months. Then he started to look haggard, and he told me he wasn’t sleeping well. Something was disturbing him, but he wouldn’t say what. He started asking a lot of questions about what he had been like right before his expulsion. The high loremaster talked to him about it, but Lucius wouldn’t let it go.

"I grew increasingly worried for my friend. He was constantly on edge and obviously exhausted, but pursued his researches with what appeared to be increasingly obsessive desperation. He seemed on the brink of insanity, as if one small thing could push him over the edge. Two days ago, he failed to come to the chapterhouse. I went to his home and found it empty. I searched all over but could not find him. The Athenaeum seems to deny it, but I know that something has happened to Lucius.

"I asked Arcata, Dogrynn, Hinjo, and some others to help me out and they agreed. We went to Lucius' home and it was dissheveled covered in books of travelogues of far off places and logbooks of various ships. Arcata found a to do list mentioning meeting with Captain Scarbelly, the infamous orc pirate captain whose ship is currently moored at the harbor. There was something about taking an Uraqi dagger. It also mentioned picking up turnips I think it was. We split up for the night and agreed to meet back here tonight. I am a little concerned that the others have not returned yet. I have made some inquiries that I think might soon please Aidan."

"Arcata, Hinjo, and Dogrynn found some taverns where Lucius had been asking after Scarbelly. And one where he met and had a discussion with an orc, though the barkeep denied it.

"I am bound by my oaths not to search for Lucius now or bring it up with members of the Athenaeum, but even as often as you study at the Athenaeum archives Wilbur, neither of you are members of the Athenaeum and therefore my oaths do not bind me from asking you for help. Will you be willing to help find out what happened to him?"


----------



## Voadam (Jun 14, 2008)

*Hinjo*

"Brother Egil" Hinjo says "Since I came to this island your Athenaeum library has been my greatest joy, reading about the far off places of the world. I have studied the Uraqi in the Athenaeum archives. They are an ancient civilization of the far off Southern Continent. Once a great empire whose rule once extended across the sea, now reduced to ruins and a single prominent city state conquered generations ago and technically still ruled by the Tarsisian northern continental empire, one of its farthest outposts. The tarsisians considered the Uraqis slaves to a dragon devil Tiamat, while according to one text the Uraqis claimed Tiamat, the Chaos Dragon of the Deeps Below, was the mother of the Gods and every living thing and that the very Earth is her body. There are said to be sites of power in Uraq and its ruins, ancient artifacts. The barkeep we talked to mentioned Lucius' 'stone knife'."

He pauses "I will go to the Athenaeum and see if I can figure out anything more about this Uraqi blade. I am familiar with some of your texts and will see if I can find out more that might be useful."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2008)

"Of course I will help you, Egil. It sounds like a mystery worthy to explore. And the oath makes everything even more interesting!" Wilbur answers Brother Egil's question.


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 14, 2008)

Brother Egil,my friend, I would be happy to help you. Fortunately my duties to my family are not pressing at this time. Where should we start?

Then, answering Wilbur's question,

You may have seen me around the city. My family owns a shop in the city. We deal in the import and resale of fine liquors. We specialize in brandy, cognaq, various whiskeys, and other fine spirits. We do not, however, deal in wine. We have an agreement with anoher family in the city regarding that.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 17, 2008)

"Thank you." Brother Egil says, your agreeing seems to be a great relief to him.

"We were discussing possibilities when you both arrived." He turns to the jackal man in the scale armor, Dogrynn, the young woman Arcata, and the erudite barbarian Hinjo. "You said you were going to go back to the Tankard later tonight and talk to that dangerous looking orc you believe Lucius spoke to? Arcata you said you wanted someone to look up what they can find on the Uraqi blade since Hinjo volunteered he can come with me to the Athenaeum and we could all meet here again tomorrow night. Is that the plan?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2008)

"That sounds all very reasonable. And what can I do? Shpuld I accompany one of you? But I'm not very good at asking orcs." Wilbur replies.


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 17, 2008)

Like my new friend Wilbur, I am unsure how much assistance I could provide but I will accompany you to the tavern. Anton proposes.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 17, 2008)

Brother Egil looks a bit concerned "The orc sounds like he could be dangerous. Lucius was worried about pirates and went armed. The more of you there the better probably.

Hinjo adds "He always sat with his back protected facing the entrance from his smoky shadowed alcove of a booth with his battle axe near to hand. I could not see his face under his drawn hood, but I could see he was a green orc from the skin on his hand."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 17, 2008)

"Actually," Arcata says quickly, "My first idea wasn't to speak to him directly just yet, but rather to wait for him to leave the tavern and follow him discretely, to see where he goes."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2008)

"I fear that sneaking around isn't my strong suit, either." Wilbur excuses himself.


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 18, 2008)

I must admit that sneaking about at night is not something I normally do. Perhaps Wilbur and I could follow behind you? That way we will not impede your ability to follow this orc fellow yet we will be nearby should trouble arise. Anton suggests.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 18, 2008)

"I'll follow that orc. Bet I could tell ya where he's headed tho. On ta Scarbelly's ship I'd bet." says Dogrynn.

ooc: Dogrynn is not very competent but very overconfident


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 18, 2008)

Arcata nods. "That's my guess too...but I prefer to work with facts when they're available."

She eyes the two newcomers and nods. 

"There are many ways to sneak too. It doesn't have to be skulking in the shadows. Sometimes hiding in plain sight is a lot more effective."

Her grin suggests this comment has some ironic humor for her.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 18, 2008)

"So you're heading to the Tankard or outside of it to follow him when he leaves?" Brother Egil asks, curious about Arcata's hinted intentions.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 18, 2008)

"Anton, I don't think you ever met Lucius. Wilbur you might have in your researches. He has dark hair and is shorter than me by a good bit. Thin and recently looking hollow-eyed from lack of sleep."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 18, 2008)

"I think I know who you mean. But I never spoke to him personally" Wilbur replies, his eyes focused on something far away.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 19, 2008)

"There is another I asked to come, if he shows up after you go I'll send him after you with a code word so you know he is another friend come to help."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 19, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "There is another I asked to come, if he shows up after you go I'll send him after you with a code word so you know he is another friend come to help."



"And the code word will be...? And can you give a rough description? The species at least." Wilbur asks, like he repeats words only he hears.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 19, 2008)

"Someone the innkeeper hasn't seen yet could keep an eye on him inside...see if he does anything unusual. Then one or two more of us waiting outside will follow him."


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 23, 2008)

While I would normally venture forth into an inn  of such dubious quality, I will volunteer to do so under the pretext of attempting to get the owner to upgrade his selection of spirits. It is not too far fetched as it is my duty to increase sales for my parent's business. Anton suggests.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 23, 2008)

"Good plan Arcata. I'll wait outside to follow." says Dogrynn.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 24, 2008)

"I will just stride in and buy a drink. Most people try to ignore me anyway." Wilbur adds, agreeing to the plan.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2008)

"All right. Just be subtle about it," Arcata urges. "Him realizing you're watching him would be a bad thing. I'll use a spell to let us talk to each other at a distance so you can warn us if there's trouble."

She looks around.

"Anything else, or are we ready?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 27, 2008)

"I'm good." replies Dogrynn. He'll find a good hiding spot outside the tavern and makes sure no one is around before crouching down.


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm ready whenever everyone else is. I'll go into the tavern and sample the whiskey. Then  I'll engage the owner in conversation about the merits of fine drink. Anton answers.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 27, 2008)

Voadam said:


> "There is another I asked to come, if he shows up after you go I'll send him after you with a code word so you know he is another friend come to help."



"The only thing we still need is the code word." Wilbur says.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 2, 2008)

_I am just bumpin' in, waiting for Captain Voadam's order._


----------



## Voadam (Jul 4, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> "The only thing we still need is the code word." Wilbur says.




"How about 'Tiamat', she's a fallen Uraqi sea goddess not likely to come up in casual conversation, but someone swearing by her would not be too out there." Hinjo suggests.

"Ah, yes, the code word. He's a young man from one of the human tributary island kingdoms of Hamunaptra off of the southern continent, his name is Justin Muir. Tiamat's an interesting choice but she's also the watchdog to Hell's entrance and mother of evil dragons in Lothian cosmology, perhaps something from Hamunaptra would be better. I was originally actually thinking "turnips" but lets go with "Thoth," he's the Hamunaptran scribe god. Good luck, let's plan on meeting back here tomorrow evening and I'll send Justin out if I can." Brother Egil says before you head out.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 6, 2008)

"Thoth," Arcata repeats, then nods. "All right, Brother. We will return tomorrow."

She hesitates, then adds, "Be careful too. We've tried to be reasonable subtle, but if there is a someone or something behind all this, they may have enough information by now to guess on who's behalf we're working. Just...be wary."

"I'll wait outside the tavern," she says quietly to the others as they leave with her. "When we get there, before we split up, let me cast a spell. It won't last long, but it will let us talk for at least a few minutes before we're on our own."

(planning on casting Message just before splitting up. It'll only last ten minutes, but it's better than nothing. )


----------



## Voadam (Jul 7, 2008)

So the party heads across the city to the Rusty Tankard.

Arcata casts her spell discretely and then Anton and Wilbur head inside.

Dogrynn finds a good spot at an alley on the other side of the street that provides a view of the entrance then he and Arcata crouch down there out of sight once assured nobody is watching them.

Wilbur and Anton head in.

Wilbur strides up and orders a drink which is quickly accomodated.

The Tankard is a narrow smoky tavern where the booths seem to provide a good measure of privacy. There are various patrons in here but the atmosphere is quiet, conversations seem private, there are no large groups or roisterous goings on. A few blades are evident.

Scanning around quickly it does not appear that an orc is here at the moment.

Anton approaches the swarthy looking unkempt barman who wears a patch over one eye and begins engaging him in professional conversation about brandies, spirits, and the supply of such. He recognizes the Forbeck name and offers Anton a free meal at one of the booths, he seems interested in hearing Anton's spiel about brandies and says "Call me Ken Mr. Forbeck."


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 8, 2008)

Very well Ken, please call me Anton. I'll be right over here. Anton says as he indicates a nearby empty booth.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 8, 2008)

A few patrons enter, a few leave. Dogrynn and Arcata see a cloaked and hooded hulking figure enter, a wicked looking axe at his side and something tucked under his arm.

Arcata's spell is still going.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 9, 2008)

From under her heavy hood's hem, Arcata narrows her eyes.

"There, the man going in now. Can you see what he's carrying, Dogrynn?"

She concentrates on Anton and whispers under her breath. Inside the inn, Anton hears Arcata's voice as if she were sitting next to him, whispering into his ear.

_"I think he's coming inside now. Big man, hooded, with an axe. He's carrying something. Don't stare, but don't let him out of your sight."_


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 9, 2008)

"Nah can't tell from here. I'm ready if our new friends need us though. I can take him." says Dogrynn quietly and confidently.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 9, 2008)

A tall man enters the tavern, his face and most part of his body hidden under a cloak of light orange colour. Clearly visible under the cape are the shapes of a sword, and something even longer and broader. - A club maybe?

He will look around, apparently unsure what to do, and then approach the man with the axe, greeting him as if he was an old comrade. From there, he'll call out for the bartender.

"Bring your best ale, oh taverner, for me and my friend here, and good meat and bread, if you have!"


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 9, 2008)

Anton sits at his booth while sipping a brandy. He watches the two newcomers with slight interest without seeming to stare too intently. He will glance their way from time to time while casually looking about the room.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 11, 2008)

The hulking cowled figure enters shortly after Arcata's magical missive is sent to Wilbur and Anton. He stops and glances around as if looking for someone then heads over to a booth near the back that affords a view of the entrance. He places something down in the booth, sets his axe within easy reach laying next to the bench and lowers himself into the booth.

A tall man enters the tavern, his face and most part of his body hidden under a cloak of light orange colour. Clearly visible under the cape are the shapes of a sword, and something even longer and broader. - A club maybe?

He looks around, apparently unsure what to do, and then approaches the figure with the axe, greeting him as if he was an old comrade. From there, he'll call out for the bartender.

The cowled figure leans forward and scans the tall man piercingly. This places his features out of shadow momentarily showing the tuscked visage of a powerful green orc to the tall man. "Sit down and lower your voice. You Kenzil's new poppet? If not you'd best scamper off now afore I decide I wants me some manflesh instead of stew tonight."  He brings his left hand up and rests his elbow on the table, the axe within easy grasping reach as Justin feels the weight of the orc's scrutiny on him.

Anton sits at his booth while sipping a brandy. He watches the two newcomers with slight interest without seeming to stare too intently. He will glance their way from time to time while casually looking about the room.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 11, 2008)

On the first glance, Wilbur seems to stare at the two men, but a second look confirms that he in fact stares _through_ them. Weird...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 12, 2008)

Voadam said:


> "Sit down and lower your voice. You Kenzil's new poppet? If not you'd best scamper off now afore I decide I wants me some manflesh instead of stew tonight."




Justin gulps visibly, but then gets a grip on himself.

"I am sorry, Sir. But the other guests will now think I am just a drunkard, and stop paying attention", he whispers. 
"Kenzil said you had more instructions for me, and", Justin will do his best to appear cold and hard-boiled, "that my special services would be needed. - My account is of three, and I have worked alone on these. In fact, Kenzil sent me here to learn from you."


----------



## Voadam (Jul 15, 2008)

Ivid said:


> Justin gulps visibly, but then gets a grip on himself.
> 
> "I am sorry, Sir. But the other guests will now think I am just a drunkard, and stop paying attention", he whispers.
> "Kenzil said you had more instructions for me, and", Justin will do his best to appear cold and hard-boiled, "that my special services would be needed. - My account is of three, and I have worked alone on these. In fact, Kenzil sent me here to learn from you."



The orc draws the young man into the booth and their conversation goes to a low tone that does not carry.

Justin
[sblock]
"Wizards!" he hisses. "To Acheron with your whole stinking lot. I've been waiting days for him to come and he sends me a poppet. He sent you to learn what happened did he? We found his buddy with the claw tattoo where he said. Kenzil's charm worked, claw's dragon magic didn't, and I added him to my axe list. We burned his villa to the ground after we got the staff and amulet. I got 'em under lock and key, just waiting for Kenzil's fire rubies. Now poppet, tell me where Kenzil is with my payment and I won't cut off your left hand as a message to that benevolent master of yours that I'm sick of sitting on my thumbs."
[/sblock]

The orc scowls and pulls back in the booth a little as the red haired bar maid brings over some food.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 15, 2008)

Justin answers to the the orc, this time apparently more sure of himself.
His eyes narrow, and one hand disappears under the table. (To hide that his hand is shaking, but who will tell?)

[sblock]"Look, Sir orc, I have no idea what you are bragging about, but neither am I a wizard, nor was I sent to you like a freakin' page to deliver any sort of payment. I come here to talk to you about our next bloodwork, which we are to perform together, as a team. Kenzhil said you would have the details on the target. If that is not true, or if there's any other detail that son of a hag hasn't told me yet, our commitment ends here and now." [/sblock]

Apparently frustrated and angry, Justin takes his ale and drinks a deep draught, before he slams the mug back on the table.

"What a waste of time!"

_Does Justin notice that some of the other guests are watching him and the orc?_


----------



## Voadam (Jul 17, 2008)

The orc leans forward and hisses[sblock]"Kenzil told you to join my crew for some bloodwork? We got no more agreements, that Kenzil and me until I get my blood rubies. Your not going anywhere so sit down and keep your voice low. When was this Poppet? When did you see him last? And if you are not Kenzil's demon plaything of an apprentice who are you and why'd he want you to join m'crew? From the looks of you I could break you across m'belly and you'd snap in two. But my mamma said to look out for the pointy ears and slim ones, they'd be the death of me in the end so you've got my full eye on you. How many've you killed with at little toothpick of yours?"

Justin has definitely caught the bulky orc's full attention, Justin feels he is being evaluated for his words and weighed as a duelist before a match.

The wierd patron at the bar fits Egil's description of one of his friends, Wilbur something?
[/sblock]

Glancing around the young man sees some glancing up over his outburst, the one-eyed barkeep looks nervous and perhaps even horrified as he looks on. A patron at the bar seems to be staring at the pair, but no the gaze is focused past them as if he is seeing through them.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 18, 2008)

Voadam said:


> The orc leans forward and hisses[sblock]"Kenzil told you to join my crew for some bloodwork? We got no more agreements, that Kenzil and me until I get my blood rubies. Your not going anywhere so sit down and keep your voice low. When was this Poppet? When did you see him last? And if you are not Kenzil's demon plaything of an apprentice who are you and why'd he want you to join m'crew? From the looks of you I could break you across m'belly and you'd snap in two. But my mamma said to look out for the pointy ears and slim ones, they'd be the death of me in the end so you've got my full eye on you. How many've you killed with at little toothpick of yours?"
> [/sblock]




Justin will again hide his face behind the beer mug, and drink before he answers,
to appear cool and unattached.

[sblock]"Poppet? - Is that a name, orc? - I am new in town. Kenzhil had business with my guild's master in Brindinford, and I was send by him to help exterminating"[/sblock]

- Justin will cough, and then say this a bit louder, hoping to catch the attention of possible allies, of whom he knows might be around - 

"A librarian, from the Athaeneum"

[sblock]"or some sort of other monk who had wronged the organization. By Zeboim's bloody cheek, this is all I now. - As to my personal record, it is of three. Two for business, and" - evil grin - "one for pleasure."[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jul 18, 2008)

Ivid said:


> Justin will again hide his face behind the beer mug, and drink before he answers,
> to appear cool and unattached.
> 
> [sblock]"Poppet? - Is that a name, orc? - I am new in town. Kenzhil had business with my guild's master in Brindinford, and I was send by him to help exterminating"[/sblock]
> ...




The orc chuckles [sblock] "A librarian? If he's willing to pay my crew another such weight of . . . Nah my mother said don't shout on about a second raid until you got your loot from the first. Khenzil gets nothing until I get my fire rubies." [/sblock]

The orc leans back and looks off as if considering then he guffaws loudly in a deep voice.

"Wonder if that was what little Lucius was up to. Hah! Serves the wizard right for putting me through a week of this." He leans in again

[sblock] When was the last time you saw Khenzil? And where? He's back to dead serious again[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 18, 2008)

Wilbur tries to make sense from the few words he understood of the exchange between the orc and the human, listening desperately for the name 'Toth' to be mentioned.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 19, 2008)

Voadam said:


> [sblock] When was the last time you saw Khenzil? And where? He's back to dead serious again[/sblock]




Justin frowns.

[sblock]"Never met him in person, actually. I got my orders from a contact, a member of my guild."[/sblock]

Then, the hooded man leans over the tabe.

[sblock]"I probably shouldn't say this, but since this Kenzhil seems to be everything but a honorable... Dealer, I'll disclose this to you. Kenzhil never meant to give you your reward. In fact, he has already paid some thugs to save him the money. See these fellas over there?" - Justin will nod into Anton's Wilbur's direction. "They sure aren't here for me, mate."[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jul 21, 2008)

The orc peers out of his booth staring around the tavern a bit his eyes coming to rest malevolently upon Wilbur for a bit before drawing back into the booth and huddling down.

[sblock]"Ho ho! Does he now? So then my Brindinford guildy, you got's a name other than Poppet? Kenzhil thinks to backstabs me I could use an extra sharp. Come in with me and when I sell the loot you're in for a crewman's share." He picks up the cooked leg of some fowl from the plate in front of him and chomps into it, his tusked teeth chomping through flesh and bone alike. After crunching it up and swallowing he says "Who else besides little creepy at the bar then. We'll get your three up to a real number before Kenzhil shows his bald head. Ken won't say a word, I could kill every man Jack in here and he'd just pray I left him alive to make me more soup and dump the bodies. Acheron, even if every man in here was Kenzhil's paid thug and he was here too I've carved my way through worse and got the scars on my belly to prove it. But my mama said don't take more than a mouthful if you got time. Who else Brindy, or do we kill them all now?"[/sblock]

The orc devours some more of the roast fowl, tearing the flesh and crunching the bones, then washing it down with deep draughts of his flagon.

He calls over Jinny the waittress and she scurries over to his booth

[sblock]"Get that runty guy over at the bar some food and a cheap flagon."[/sblock]

She nods scurries back to behind the bar and whispers to the Barkeep. He whispers back to her and she heads behind the bar to the cook area.

The one eyed bartender leans over to Wilbur with a partially forced smile says "I'll refresh that Jack of ale for you friend, and Jinny'll be back with some chowder. On the house."


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 23, 2008)

Anton watches with interest as the barkeep whispers something to Wilbur. Especially after the barmaid left the Orc's table. He hopes that the Orc isn't going to start ant trouble in the crowded bar. It would be messy.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 23, 2008)

Voadam said:


> [sblock]""Who else Brindy, or do we kill them all now?"[/sblock]




Justin turns to eye Wilbur for a moment, then, when he's sure the orc cannot see his face, _winks_.

Turning around again, his look apparently still fixed on the barmaiden's back, 
the bard whispers to the orc:

[sblock]"Sir, I say we take them out in one of the alleyways around the inn. You go and wait for us there, and I will greed them as a fellow guildsman and lead them there. I know the secret signs, so they will have to obey my orders. - More subtle than to crush an entire tavern just for one or two thugs."[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 24, 2008)

Dogrynn waits somewhat patiently outside. 

ooc: just letting you know I'm still here.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 25, 2008)

Ken heads back to the kitchen area then comes out with some chowder and with a forced smile places it before Wilbur "On the house."

The orc leans in [sblock] "Sounds good, but no rush just yet. Ken got the message and spooky at the bar will be taken care of. Enjoy some food and give it time to work through the system first. Best to work on a full stomach, it helps block the gut shots. Heh, heh, heh. I just need to know who else here we need to gut when the time comes. The two in the booth on the right? That one guy alone over there Ken was talking too earlier?" [/sblock] He picks up another piece of roast fowl and tears into it flesh and bone.

Outside Dogrynn and Arcata [sblock]see a cloaked man with a broad rimmed hat and a small chattering monkey on his shoulder heading for the Rusty Tankard.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 25, 2008)

ooc: I will be on vacation for a week. See you soon.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 25, 2008)

Voadam said:


> [sblock] "Sounds good, but no rush just yet. Ken got the message and spooky at the bar will be taken care of. Enjoy some food and give it time to work through the system first. Best to work on a full stomach, it helps block the gut shots. Heh, heh, heh. I just need to know who else here we need to gut when the time comes. The two in the booth on the right? That one guy alone over there Ken was talking too earlier?"[/sblock]




Justin smiles coldly, and begins to eat from the meat. Chewing, he continues to speak as low as the chicken flesh in his mouth allows it.

[sblock]"No idea, actually. I don't know them in person, but look how they're watching us ever since I entered. Either they think you are pretty handsome for an ogre, or they want to kill us."[/sblock]

Justin glances for a moment towards the persons in the booth.

[sblock]"Hell yeah, those are assassins-for-hire, sure."[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 25, 2008)

Dogrynn whispers to Arcata, "Its starting to get a bit crowded in there. I hope our new recruits are doin a'right."


----------



## Voadam (Jul 29, 2008)

The orc calls over the barmaid again [sblock]he says "Let Ken know I want two more "specials" for the pair in the booth down there. Don't let 'em know its from me, just say its on the house."[/sblock]

Wilbur accepts the drink and food, a little perplexed but trying to keep his cover he nods and tastes some, spreading out the time he spends at the bar engaged so he can keep an eye on things.

At the entrance a cloaked man with a broad brimmed hat and a monkey on his shoulder enters the tankard.

The orc leans in to Justin [sblock]"Speak of the sea devil. We need to buy some time for Ken's chowder to do its work. You got a good mouth on you, see what you can do when he comes over here."[/sblock]

Anton [sblock] The newcomer's black cloak and hat are of very high quality and completely unstained. Not a common sailor. There is something odd about the monkey but you can't quite put your finger on it.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 29, 2008)

Arcata nods grimly.

"I think we'd better get closer. I have a bad feeling about this."

She casually walks across the street towards the inn, though doesn't enter...choosing instead to lounge against the wall just outside the door.

(If her spell is still active

She projects to the others inside:

_"I think something's up...be prepared for anything."_

(if the spell has expired, she won't be able to say anything to the people inside)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 29, 2008)

Dogrynn stays put where he is but positions himself to keep Arcata in view. If she nods or if he sees any danger approaching her he'll rush out.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 29, 2008)

Arcata heads over and sees the cloaked man enter. She pauses casually outside. The monkey turns its head and screeches at her twice before turning back to look around the hazy bar [sblock] Arcata notices a slight momentary shimmering around the monkey as it turns around. Almost like heat coming off a cook fire. [/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 30, 2008)

Voadam said:


> The orc leans in to Justin [sblock]"Speak of the sea devil. We need to buy some time for Ken's chowder to do its work. You got a good mouth on you, see what you can do when he comes over here."[/sblock]




Justin nods and empties his ale.

Then, without any further word, he gets up and trots towards the man with the monkey...

"What a nice little animal you have there, good Sir! Can I buy it from you?"

Justin throws back his cape and reveals that the lengthy object under it was no club... But a lute. 
Playing a few tunes at the monkey, hoping to provoke the animal to a reaction...


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 30, 2008)

Arcata manages to avert her eyes after only a quick widening. It wouldn't do to be caught staring. Even so, she keeps the monkey in view and when its back is turned she concentrates, trying to see past what she suspects may be an illusion.

(Trying to 'disbelieve,' for a will save if applicable.)


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 31, 2008)

Anton quietly considers who the newcomer might be. His manner of dress is of too high quality for this part of town. Even so, his pet monkey seems odd somehow.  He thinks hard trying to determine if and when he has seen the newcomer before.


Knowledge Local check =11
Knowledge Local (1d20+3=11)

Retrieving a small flask of fine cognac from his cloak, Anton will approach the newcomer and offer him a drink.

Good evening good sir. Would you care for a taste of one of the best cognacs in the city?


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 31, 2008)

Justin will stop playing a for a moment and gaze at Anton in astonishment.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2008)

ooc: I'm back and wait for the effect of the "special" drink.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 8, 2008)

"No." The man hisses, his voice cold and sneering in response to Justin's offer to buy the monkey. At the lute playing his eyes narrow in displeasure "By the pits of Acheron, cease that infernal wracket and begone." 

Justin [sblock]From what you can see of the cast of his pale face and the accent you believe the man is ethnically from the Hamunaptran empire in the Southern continent.[/sblock]

Anton considers whether he has seen the man before [sblock] He is too covered up, the hat in particular obscuring his visage, for now.[/sblock] pulls out a flask and approaches 
"Good evening good sir. Would you care for a taste of one of the best cognacs in the city?"

As Anton gets a better look at the man he notes his pale skin as if this well dressed man spent most of his time out of the sun, in study indoors perhaps? [sblock] You have seen him, at a party at the mansion of one of the Captain's Council, the gnome Dirwin Arnig who is head of the Freeport Guild of Jewelers and Gemcutters. You were accompanying your father in delivering brandy and attending as guests. The man's pale skin was noticeable then too. The fact that he was one of the few humans at the party of mostly gnomes and halflings also made him stand out. A monkey accompanied him then too. You can't think of a name though.[/sblock]

"Do not waste. . . Wait. You are from the Forbeck family of spirit importers, yess?" The man's monkey screeches and jumps up and down on his shoulder and points at Justin then screeches and points out the entrance and over to the bar. The man pauses and looks over his shoulder out the entrance, directly at Arcata and their eyes lock for a moment. 

Arcata [sblock]The monkey does not seem to be an illusion, or if so it is a powerful one.[/sblock]
The monkey screeches into the man's ear again and he turns to look first at Wilbur then back to Anton. "Yess, I will take you up on your offer young master Forbeck. But first I have some private business to attend to. If you will excuse me." There is a sibilant accent to his words.

Ken comes out from the back and sends Jinny the barmaid off with more ale and chowder to a table where two armed men congregate and whisper.

The pale man turns from Anton and heads over to the bar drawing Ken in close he whispers something to him. Ken points to the booth where the orc waits and watches, his axe within easy reach.

Wilbur[sblock]The chowder was quite good if somewhat oddly flavored. The ale washes down entirely nicely though and it is tough to resist the urge to drain it but to instead nurse it to maintain appearances. Your stomach starts to gurgle and begins to feel upset. Your belly feels somewhat bloated and you start to feel uncomfortable as a sweat breaks out on your forehead. The man whispered to Ken but you could over hear a word "Scarbelly"[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 8, 2008)

Dogrynn continues to wait for his queue from Arcata he's getting quite impatient and may join her soon anyways.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Aug 9, 2008)

Voadam said:


> "No." The man hisses, his voice cold and sneering in response to Justin's offer to buy the monkey. At the lute playing his eyes narrow in displeasure "By the pits of Acheron, cease that infernal wracket and begone."




Justin turns his head and smiles to the newcomer in an unfriendly way, then lifts his hat.

"Anyone willing to drop a coin for a good song, my friends? - I for sure know some songs most of your local singers don't!"

While doing a circle between the tavern tables, Justin will try to check the different people, looking for who could be his ally...

Should he pass near Willbur, he'll try to make a sign to show that the drink is not advisable...


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 9, 2008)

Wilbur staggers at hif feet, searching for a toilet or backdoor or something.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2008)

Erekose13 said:


> Dogrynn continues to wait for his queue from Arcata he's getting quite impatient and may join her soon anyways.




Arcata feels the blood drain from her face when she realizes that she's been made. She quickly backs out into the night outside and shifts to one side, cutting off her view of the tavern, but also putting herself out of the sight of that man...and his monkey. 

She waves Dogrynn over.

"The man in there with the monkey on his shoulder...he's no ordinary man. And the monkey is at -best- his familiar. He saw me, and he knows I was watching him. I'm going to assume a disguise and go in. You can go in now, or with me in a few moments."


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dogrynn lopes over to stand behind Arcata. "Let me go in and get a drink. Might look better that way and hell I could use a drink after sitting in that stinky hole for so long." he says and heads in first.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 12, 2008)

Dogrynn swaggers in, sword clanking against his scale mail. The jackal-headed warrior glances around and sees Wilbur looking pale and ill suppress a retch as he stumbles towards the tavern's latrine room, leaving a half-filled mug of ale and a partially eaten bowl of chowder on the bar counter for the moment.

The one-eyed barkeep is talking in an undertone to the cloaked man in the broad hat with a monkey on his shoulder. The monkey is watching the entrance and chitters in the man's ear as Dogrynn enters. The man glances over his shoulder at the sibeccai appraisingly.

Anton [sblock]One detail of the monkey from having come so close to it catches your eye. It has blue eyes. You have never seen one like that before.[/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 14, 2008)

Anton will observe the events for now. He keeps a keen eye on the man with the monkey. Clearly all is not as it seems with him He notices Wilbur leave suddenly looking ill. That does not speak well for the quality of the food here.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 14, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Wilbur staggers at hif feet, searching for a toilet or backdoor or something.



ooc: Does Wilbur reach any of these?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 17, 2008)

Arcata ducks into the alley beside the inn, out of sight from the street for a moment. She casts a spell on herself, cloaking herself in the guise of a young man...hardly more than a boy...in the knee-length breeches, loose shirt and vest of a common sailor. It was sufficiently different from herself she hoped...but young enough that she could still speak more or less convincingly.

With a deep breath to gather her wits, she then entered the tavern and looked around; careful not to let her eyes linger on Dogrynn or the monkey man.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Not seeing what he feared he would (that one of his new friends would be dead already), Dogrynn approached the bar as he did before.  Ignoring the odd monkey man he orders a drink and sits down a few stools away from the quiet conversation.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 18, 2008)

The tall man with the lute circles around to Dogrynn and strums a few chords "How about you my new best friend? Perhaps the love ballad of Tiamat and Thoth and their tragic quest for the sacred turnips of Agemon? It is a favorite of old Bindinford, surely worth a few coins." He gives the distinctive sibeccai a wink when his back is turned to the man with a monkey.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 27, 2008)

As arcata makes her newly disguised way in she notes the orc at the table, his hand casually near the battle axe. He seems to be looking over at another table where two armed men are eating. The monkey screeches but the cloaked man at the bar shushes it as he speaks to the bartender.

Meanwhile Wilbur makes it to the latrine before nausea overcomes him and he vomits out chunks of chowder into the privy. He feels weaker and a little unsteady on his feet with sweat mopping his brow.

Out at the bar the man with a lute breaks into a little song about Thoth and Tiamat attempting to seduce each other to learn the whereabouts of a sacred turnip both believe the other possesses.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2008)

Wilbur sweeps his brows and forehead clean of the sweat and look around for other exits in the latrine.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 28, 2008)

Anton sips his drink while trying to keep an eye on the Orc, the strange man with the monkey, and the other assorted strange people that have entered the tavern within the last 10 minutes or so.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 31, 2008)

Dogrynn roars with laughter hearing the bard break into song about turnips. He'll continue to take large swigs from his ale and then turn towards the monkey and make a rude gesture.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 2, 2008)

No other exit exists for the latrine, only the hole in the ground and a small window for air. As he stands Wilbur feels a trembling in his legs and it takes him a moment to steady himself as a wave of nausea swirls over him. He feels all right when he is still, but rapid motion seems out for the moment. Wilbur is reminded of the promises for the enlightened of the path of the Gate and the Key, transcendence above the gross realm of the body to spiritual ascencion. The diary of Hekket Kemin spoke of his spirit leaving his body to explore unknowable worlds.

Out in the main bar the man in the wide-brimmed hat sneers at the lute playing bard and heads over to the booth with the orc. His monkey chitters and gestures around the bar pointing at Dogrynn but the man hisses something and the monkey is silent. He doesn't give a glance to the apparently nervous looking young man who enters the bar.

Arcata [sblock]Arcata can barely make out some of the words the orc says "So Khenzil, here at last. If'n you brought your fire gems we can have us a quick swap and everybody's friendly. Sit and we'll order some more grub. My mama said don't talk business on an empty stomach. I chopped your good buddy like you aked and I got the amulet. I hear you want me to do the same for Leering Lucius. He look too close into how you use your runty little apprentices??" she can't make out the man's reply. The booth next to theirs is empty.[/sblock]

Anton [sblock]you have a view of Kenzil but not the orc. Kenzil appears first anticipatory but then surprised by something the orc is saying, and none too pleased.[/sblock]

The lute ballad goes on to describe Tiamat's belief in the earthy aphrodisiac aspects of the sacred turnips that induce ecstatic states leading to astounding experiences.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2008)

Wilbur concentrates on conquering his nausea and stays in the latrine: _I would only stand in the way in my current situation..._


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 4, 2008)

Anton becomes concerned over the reaction of the man with the monkey to what the Orc is saying. If the man becomes too upset, it could start trouble, which is something to be avoided for the moment.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 4, 2008)

Dogrynn smiles at the thought of trouble brewing and turns back to the barkeep for a top up on his ale.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2008)

Steeling herself, Arcata quietly slips into the empty booth next to theirs and orders a mug of ale, just for appearances. She curses her inexperience with magic as she feels her grip on the glamor changing her appearance slowly slip away. She'd practice. Yes.

For now the 'sailor boy' huddles with his ale and tries to keep out of easy sight, so the loss of the disguise won't necessarily reveal her true nature.

That and listen, of course. Already there was valuable information gleaned, but just enough to know there was much more still out of sight.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 10, 2008)

The bard continues his ballad detailing Thoth's belief based on rumors that Hermes once passed on in passing that Tiamat grew the sacred turnips in her garden deep underground where cave met the sea. Thoth proceeded with a plan to seduce the dragon mother with potent love poetry and an astounding amount of beer.

Disguised, Arcata sits in her booth [sblock]Arcata can hear a little but not see what is going on. "You acquired both the amulet and the staff? Are they here with you?"

"Yeah, I found your buddy with the claw ink. Your ward worked and he's added to my axe list now. Hur hur. We burned his villa after grabbing the amulet and staff. I've got your amulet here. The staff is safe under lock, key and heavy guard until we settle up though. My mama said, don't put all your knives in one cave. Hur hur. So we'll finish this up first."

There is a pause.

"Very well. Here are the promised gems for the amulet."

Another pause interrupted with a little screeching from the monkey.

"Word from your Bindi blade is you want Lucius' head. I know Lucius, he's a good friend of mine. Like my mama said, friends are good, but gold is great. He came to me couple days ago while I was waiting for you to show up on your own devil blasted sweet time. He said _'Capt. Scarbelly sir, I believe you know me, mind if I buy you a drink and we talk about old times?' _so we jawed for a night about the raid on Uraq and other good bits we'd gone through, like the ruins exploration where he picked up them books of his. Funny kid, it was as if he didn't remember sailing with my crew for his year of _observations_ and those freaky _experiments_ of his that he paid so much for. That your work? He cross one of your wards peering into your doings and you blast his brains out? In any case I know Looky Lucius well. Well enough that it'll cost you."

"What are you talking about? Who is this Lucius?"

"Don't try to fool me wizard. Its too late to play innocent you black hearted snake. I own this town. Anything I want here is mine. I can squeeze information out of any low life you can think to buy. Lucius. The Librarian. I know from your island blade you wanted him knifed for good. Like I said, gold is thicker than blood, so if you offer enough we gots no problems. But I don't like being lied to.

[/sblock]

Anton [sblock]

You see the two lean forward and talk in low tones. The monkey drops down out of sight. The two figures exchange something, the hulking figure passing a satchel over while Kenzil passes over a pouch. They examine their things and the hulking figure starts talking again. The monkey shows up again and you think it is holding somethin, a coin or bead perhaps. Kenzil opens the satchel and examines its contents but then looks annoyed and says something to the figure, things get a little tenser.

[/sblock]

Dogrynn [sblock]

You see the two lean forward and talk in low tones. They exchange something, the hulking figure of the orc passing a satchel over while the man in the broad hat passes over a pouch. They examine their things and the hulking figure starts talking again. The man in the hat opens the satchel and examines its contents but then looks annoyed and says something to the figure, things get a little tenser. The orc moves himself a little closer to his axe.

[/sblock]

A man from one of the booths gets up and stumbles over towards the latrine.

Wilbur [sblock] The man stumbles in "By the pit I feel awful. Gah![/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks like some kind of payoff. The Orc seems to have obtained something for our mysterious guest. I will have to keep an eye on them. Anton whispers quietly to himself, thinking out loud.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 15, 2008)

The tall man with the lute gets to the end of the stanza and says "Excuse me, I've got to see a man about a water dragon." and heads off to the latrine. 

Dogrynn, Anton, Justin [sblock] The orc and the man in the booth stop conversing to watch Justin go. Justin tips his own hat to them with a wink before heading into the latrine.[/sblock]

Arcata [sblock] The conversation in the booth stops for a moment as the bard stops his song. A moment later it starts up again. "So like I said Kenzil, don't play the fool with me, your stupid pale human face is no good at it. I want to know what he did to you though, or is it you just want those books of his?" 

"Stupid pale . . .? Watch your tone you imbecillic cretin. I have bargained souls with the lords of the Pit. I have trafficked with the abyss.  I have never heard of your filthy pirate librarian so wrap your monstrous gut around the idea. I wrested secrets from the dark void while your mother was rut. . ." Arcata can't quite make out the exact hissing words but it does not sound friendly.
[/sblock]

Dogrynn and Anton [sblock] The pair get back into their conversation and it looks more argumentative with some finger pointing going back and forth.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 15, 2008)

Voadam said:


> ...
> 
> Wilbur [sblock] The man stumbles in "By the pit I feel awful. Gah![/sblock]



[sblock]"You're right... someone is mixing strange drinks.." Wilbur says and staggers to the side.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2008)

Arcata's blood runs cold as the conversations escalates. These men; one an assassin, the other some kind of demonologist...they were unspeakably dangerous. Lucius was alive it seemed, but still showing that odd dualism. Possession? Scarbelly obviously knew more, but how to approach him?

And what was this fight over? Scarbelly thinking this mage...Kenzil?...wished Lucius dead, and Kenzil maintaining he knew nothing. There was a third party at work here. This 'island blade,' Scarbelly mentioned. Someone whom the orc had thought was an emissary of Kenzil, but may well have been trying to arrange Lucius' death independently.

Or maybe starting this fight had been his intention?

At any rate, she felt trapped here. Getting up now could attract their attention, and given the content of the discussion she felt that would be a very bad idea. So she sat and waited, pretending to drink out of the mug in front of her and trying to be as inconspicuous as possible.


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 17, 2008)

With things getting very tense between the Orc and the stranger, Anton stays alert. If the situation gets out of hand and a fight ensues, he will be ready to use his rapier if needed.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 18, 2008)

*Init!*

"That's it wizard!" roars the hulking figure in the booth. He leaps up to his feet and snatches up his wicked looking axe. His hood falls back revealing a broad tusked face of a snarling green orc. "Your bully boys are already taken care of wizard. I'll be drinking out of your skull soon enough!"

The monkey on the shoulder of the other man in the booth starts screeching and slaps a hand down on the man. There is a slight shimmering expanding outward from the touch and surrounding the outline of the man.

Initiative

21 Anton
19 Kenzil
14 Logan
8 Arcata
8 Scarbelly
7 Justin
7 Wilbur 
1 Dogrynn
22 Monkey


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 19, 2008)

Anton, noticing the sudden increase in hostility, rises from his seat and takes a few steps towards the Orc's table while drawing his rapier. 

Is there a problem here? If so, I suggest you take it outside so as to not disturb the other patrons who are trying to enjoy their food and drink. he says with a hint of menace.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 20, 2008)

The pale man shouts out quickly to Anton, "Forbeck! Quick! I need you to sstop him while I cast my sspell!" He begins to chant out words of power. It sounds like a tongue not meant for mortal speech and has a bleak grating edge to it.

The orc shouts out "Oh no you don't!" and brings his axe down upon the pale man's head. There is a crash as if of glass shattering and the shimmering aura around the man smashes into a thousand cascading shards then disappear. The monkey screeches at the top of its lungs but the man is apparently unharmed and continues to chant out his inhuman calling. the orc glares at the monkey and Anton. "Your hired blades won't save you wizard."

Initiative

14 Logan
8 Arcata
8 Scarbelly
7 Justin
7 Wilbur
1 Dogrynn
22 Monkey
21 Anton
19 Kenzil


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 22, 2008)

*Sick leave*

My little ones are having a bit of pneumonia, so I'll be spotty with posting as I'm not at work. NPC me as neccessary.

Since they started daycare they are more sick then healthy  but everyone assures me that's normal. Bleh! 

That said, I'll probabyl be back at work in a day or two. Logan actually got initiative on party? 

He will root someone to the spot, either mage or orc, most probably the mage, since we may need the orcs favor.

OOC: using Inertia Surge reversed; 
Silent bookish man across Alcata, softly speaks..."Stop, mage". Then in somewhat louder tones:
_Stani-čarobnjače!_


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2008)

Not wanting to be overly close to a battle involving a mage, Arcata gets out of her seat and scurries away to a point she hopes is a bit safer. Still wearing her young sailor's face, she watches the fight...somewhat at a loss for who to help, if anyone.

Then she remembered: Scarbelly knew their quarry. Kenzil didn't.

Damn.

She resolved to wait for the mage's next spell, then would try to break his concentration. Hopefully they could stop Scarbelly from just gutting the man. Arcata had no wish to be involved in murder.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 23, 2008)

A silent bookish man in a booth behind where the green orc was sitting softly speaks..."Stop, mage". Then in somewhat louder tones:
_Stani-čarobnjače!_. There is a slight catch in his voice however that disrupts the effect he was hoping to evoke.

The monkey continues to scream at the orc "Ee! Ee! Ee!"

Not wanting to be overly close to a battle involving a mage, Arcata gets out of her seat and scurries away to a point she hopes is a bit safer. Still wearing her young sailor's face, she watches the fight...somewhat at a loss for who to help, if anyone.

Then she remembered: Scarbelly knew their quarry. Kenzil didn't.

Damn.

She resolved to wait for the mage's next spell, then would try to break his concentration. Hopefully they could stop Scarbelly from just gutting the man. Arcata had no wish to be involved in murder.

"Think you'll betray me?! You and your damned imp!" The orc roars and swings his wicked looking axe again in a great overhand stroke, this time aiming to cleave through the screaming monkey on the man's shoulder and into the shoulder itself. Again there is a great crash and this time there is a shattering of light around the blue-eyed monkey which screams in terror, though it and the man under it remain unharmed. Recovering from the bounce of his blade quickly the orc snarls "Damn you and your demons Kenzil, I'll hack my way to your black heart yet!"

Meanwhile in the privy the southern island troubadour says "Its going to get a bit hot out there in a moment, how are you two doing?"

The other man in there just moans and clutches his stomach.

Initiative

7 Wilbur
1 Dogrynn
22 Monkey
21 Anton
19 Kenzil 
14 Logan
8 Arcata
8 Scarbelly
7 Justin


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 23, 2008)

Wilbur stumbles around in the latrine, unable to do anything constructive.
ooc: nauseated means only move action. He is unable to attack or cast spells.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 23, 2008)

Dogrynn stares for a moment at the two before pondering aloud, "Which f&@#ing side am I on?" Shrugging his shoulders he leaps into battle hearing the orc's proclamation of demons his strike is aimed at the mage and monkey.

ooc: gotta run to work. atk vs. mage. will roll later.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 24, 2008)

*Logan Artimus*

Logan retreats from the fight toward the exit, readying his crossbow...

"Orc, I can help you defeat this one if you let me talk to the librarian ! We can talk later about details !"

Changing his incantation little bit, Logan orders this time in firm voice:
_"Čarobnjače-zaustavi se!"_

Power check using Godtouched bonus (1d20+5=17) 


OOC: Logan still doesn't know the party so he acts as if others react to the threat without knowing what's that all about.

OOC2: Yes, I saw why Logan was sent, but why can't it be that he is sent exactly because he knows someone (Lucius) from here?

I'll edit the post tommorow from work


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 26, 2008)

Dogrynn's strike is true if a bit on the week side.

atk, dmg (1d20 6=21, 1d6 3=4)

(ooc: apologies for the delay)


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Sep 27, 2008)

Voadam said:


> Meanwhile in the privy the southern island troubadour says "Its going to get a bit hot out there in a moment, how are you two doing?"
> 
> The other man in there just moans and clutches his stomach.




"Ooookay, Sir... Either you finish this veeery quickly, or we are going to have a problem here. Can you fight? Can you at least _MOVE_? - Because if you don't get out of here very, very soon, Mr nasty ogre will chop off your head! - He takes you for a hired assassin!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 27, 2008)

"I can move a bit, but not much else." Wilbur answers the man, still holding his stomach and his other hand pressed on his mouth.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Sep 27, 2008)

Justin's eyes narrow, and he draws a long hunting knife.

He grabs Wilbur by the hair, and looks him straight in the eyes, rapidly talking in a low and harsh voice: 

[sblock]"Listen to me! I am Justin Gilbert Muir, royal heir to the kingdom of Brindinford! By the lives of my father, king Tristan, and of my mother, queen Yvaine, I swear I mean you no harm! - The orc will want to have proof your death! Give me a piece of your cloth, and let me cut you, so the beast sees manblood on my blade! If you don't obey, the wild manling will come for you right after he has finished the hedgewizard!"[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 27, 2008)

Wilbur manages to nod, unable to defend himself anyway.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Sep 27, 2008)

Without any further hesistation, Justin cuts two times into Wilbur's left shoulder, and rips off a piece of his new friend's vest.

"Stay here! And don't make a sound!"

Justin then leaves the latrine and positions himself at the door the tavern room, his bloody dagger in hand, quietly watching the fight... And to prevent anyone of looking into the latrine, of course.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 1, 2008)

Dogrynn stares for a moment at the two before pondering aloud, "Which f&@#ing side am I on?" Shrugging his shoulders he leaps into battle hearing the orc's proclamation of demons his strike is aimed at the mage and monkey. Dogrynn's strike is true if a bit on the week side. His blade knocks off the wizard's hat and draws blood from the man's arm but the pale skinned man manages to keep chanting.

The monkey screeches and races down behind the man, using the wizard's body as cover.

21 Anton
19 Kenzil
14 Logan
8 Arcata
8 Scarbelly
7 Justin 
7 Wilbur
1 Dogrynn
22 Monkey


----------



## Voadam (Oct 4, 2008)

Anton is torn with indecision and holds back for a moment as the axe wielding orc eyes him hostilely.

The pale man finishes his chanting and there is a howl of wind as small clouds form swirling in the smoky air of the Rusty Tankard. Small bits of darker air coalesces in the clouds and focus on the pair of bravos attacking the wizard. These clouds start to buffet the orc and Dogrynn. 

Dogrynn feels blows land upon his torso but his scale armor absorbs the impact. The orc is battered a little about his face and starts to curse out a snarling oath against demonspawn. Altogether it appears there are now four clouds swirling about Dogrynn and the orc.

The pale man shoves the loop of his satchel over his arm and calls out in words of power again. Smoky air swirls about him and the outline of his body blurs then contracts until there is nothing but a condensed cloud similar to the others with a vaguely humanoid shape that blurs as he rises up and back over the booth to above the one Arcata was lurking in. The screech of the monkey can no longer be heard.

Logan retreats from the fight toward the exit, readying his crossbow...

"Scarbelly, I can help you defeat this one if you let me talk to Lucius! We can talk later about details !" he shouts.

Changing his incantation a little bit, Logan orders this time in a firmer voice:
_"Čarobnjače-zaustavi se!"_ and the universe itself seems to respond. Golden glowing rune sigils form in the air around the cloud over the booth. They form bars around the cloud form of the wizard but then shatter as they impact the cloud itself.

13 Anton
8 Arcata
8 Scarbelly
7 Justin (declared)
7 Wilbur (declared)
1 Dogrynn
19 4 clouds
19 Kenzil
14 Logan


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 4, 2008)

"Oh for f&^@'s sake. Where the hell do you think you're going." says Dogrynn as he tries to move towards the door to intercept the gaseous wizard.


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 6, 2008)

Anton, seeing the strange man change before his very eyes, is still unsure who to trust. However, he moves towards the door to try to intercept the mage. Only by asking questions can he sort out who to trust. He keeps his rapier at the ready just in case.

[sblock=ooc]

My computer died and I had to replace the hard drive. I just got it working again. Sorry.

[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Oct 7, 2008)

Anton, seeing the strange man change before his very eyes, is still unsure who to trust. However, he backs towards the door to try to intercept the mage. Only by asking questions can he sort out who to trust. He keeps his rapier at the ready just in case.


8 Arcata
8 Scarbelly
7 Justin (declared)
7 Wilbur (declared)
1 Dogrynn
19 4 clouds
19 Kenzil
14 Logan 
13 Anton


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Oct 7, 2008)

OOC - How far is the mage from Justin's position?
If he hasn't noticed about Justin's involvement, maybe the bard can land an attack of surprise....


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 7, 2008)

*Logan*

Logan has no means of stopping gaseous form, no magical weapon to affect it so he chooses to wait until either he has clear shot (so that bolt ends up in the wall when it passes through as he expects) or the mage rematerializes.

He simply aims his crossbow at advancing mist and moves aside to let it pass.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 8, 2008)

Seeing the mage making an escape, Arcata acts! She spreads her hands, spraying bright light in mad, scintillating colors across Kenzil, trying to stop him!

(I did say I was readying to interrupt, so if that Color Spray, DC 14, works would it stop the gas form?)


----------



## Voadam (Oct 15, 2008)

Seeing the mage making an escape, Arcata acts! She spreads her hands, spraying bright light in mad, scintillating colors across Kenzil, trying to stop him! The wizard blinks but successfully continued his spell and transformed.

Scarbelly roars and his axe crashes into the first cloud being next to him, slashing a gash through its smoky body from which dark air pours out. The being seems to be losing cohesion as its humanoidish form is slashed open, though it is still there.

In the lavatory Justin and Wilbur have their quick intro and Justin draws his blade and slashes the scholar's arm, drawing blood.

Wilbur begins to feel a little better and with effort feels he could do more.

"Oh for f&^@'s sake. Where the hell do you think you're going." says Dogrynn as he moves carefully towards the door to intercept the gaseous wizard. Keeping an eye on the swinging cloud creatures he ducks there blows and manages to position himself to block the exit with Anton.

The cloud/Kenzil says in a wheezing voice "The orc iss too dangerouss, flee Forbeck! and waits.

Anton [sblock] you feel the attractive suggestiveness of his words and a pull upon your mind but they do not fully grab hold and you can make your own decision on how to act. [/sblock]

Scarbelly ducks the blow from one cloud but catches another one on his broad gut with a "Whuff!"

The other two clouds race after Dogrynn and pummel him with buffets of surprisingly solid impacts. The sellsword sailor is almost knocked off his feet.

Logan feels he has no means of stopping gaseous form, no magical weapon to affect it so he chooses to wait until either he has a clear shot (so that bolt ends up in the wall when it passes through as he expects) or the mage rematerializes. With Arcata in his line of fire he waits. He simply aims his crossbow at the advancing mist and moves aside to let it pass. 

13 Anton 
8 Arcata
8 Scarbelly
7 Justin 
7 Wilbur 
1 Dogrynn
19 4 clouds
19 Kenzil
14 Logan 

ooc Wilbur can force himself to act more fully, taking a standard action will inflict a point of nonlethal damage. wilbur takes 1 point of damage from the blade

Dogrynn takes 6 points of damage from the buffeting.

Justin and Wilbur are both in the lavatory still.


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 15, 2008)

Who is this Orc and what does he want? Anton demands of the cloud/mage.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2008)

Wilbur tries to heed to the plan and hides in the lavatory.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 15, 2008)

The cloud mage answers Anton, its voice a sibilant hiss of escaping air "Itss Sscarbelly the Pirate gone mad! He'ss trying to sslay me. Flee while he dealss with my ssylphss. Quickly Forbeck, ware the orc'ss dog who drew my blood and esscape with me. Go out the door!"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 15, 2008)

Frustrated, Arcata, still in her sailor's disguise, says "Everyone please, stop this! Lets just settle down and...I'm sure there's just been a misunderstanding! There's nothing to gain by killing anyone!"


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dogrynn swings wildly at the cloud forms in frustration.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 21, 2008)

Scarbelly roars and swings his axe in a great arc at the two flailing cloud servants but only catches air.

The bard bursts out of the lavatory, a bloody blade in his hand and he surveys the chaotic combat scene.

Dogrynn swings wildly at the cloud forms in frustration but they evade his blow as well.

Scarbelly is double teamed by the two clouds on him and the clink of a chain shirt being bludgeoned is audible as they buffet him like mini hurricanes. He seems to shrug off the blows however, more enraged than injured by the attacks.

Dogrynn is not so lucky, his scale armor absorbs one great impact but another catches him about the face and strikes with force. Worse, the cloud mage mutters darkly and turns his smoky gaze on the canid reaver. "Fleee." the cloud exhales and Dogrynn feels fright claw into his mind at the power behind that dark gaze. The open door behind the sibeccai offers an escape route.

The cloud mage holds his position for the moment though Logan has his crossbow still trained on the cloud ready for his shot should the mage move past Arcata.

Initiative
14 Logan 
13 Anton 
8 Arcata
8 Scarbelly
7 Justin 
7 Wilbur 
1 Dogrynn
19 4 clouds
19 Kenzil

ooc Dogrynn took 4 points of damage and is frightened.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dogrynn takes off running straight for the open door.

ooc: sorry for not rolling. I actually didn't think he could hit so didn't bother. Will roll next time.  He'll just run, rather than using teleport.


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 22, 2008)

Anton watches the man flee the Inn and briefly wonders if that is the wisest course of action since this is more intense than he anticipated. However, he will allow the cloud/mage to pass while contemplating possible actions against the clearly insane Orc.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Oct 22, 2008)

Justin will keep watching the fight from a distance - is there any means of interfering or attacking by surprise?


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 22, 2008)

*Logan the Stopper*

Logan still waits for clear shot and watches the situation warily. When Dogrynn bolts he finaly has something to do.

Logan takes one look at fleeing warrior considering should he let him go. He considers current situation and in the end decides to stop him as it could be bad for all of them if either mage or orc focus on outside influences instead on each other.

Deciding took only an instant and as canine fighter bolts past him he intones:
"Stani-pasji-ratniče-s-velikim-mačem"

Inertial surge reverse on Dogrynn (1d20+4=22)

Golden runes swirl around sibbeccai warrior stopping him in his tracks.

[sblock=OOC]
1: Logan will concetrate on holding the effect for one more round hopefuly allowing the warrior time to recover from his fear.

2: waiting full round for crossbow shot, this is for the round after because effect of the fear will become apparent at Dogrynn init which is 1.

I'll change the post if situation changes
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Oct 22, 2008)

Logan holds his position for the moment, crossbow trained on the cloud mage.

Anton sees Dogrynn move towards the exit and considers whether that is the wisest course or whether he needs to deal with the obviously insane orc.

Justin views the scene:

Scarbelly is fighting two vaguely humanoid smoke clouds.

Anton and the dog-man Dogrynn are barring the exit. Dogrynn is beset by two smoke clouds as well.

Anton fits the description of one of the people Brother Egil sent you to help as did Wilbur. Dogrynn is the easiest match with his sibbecai dog race, cutlass and scale armor jump out at you. You don't see the young woman Egil mentioned though.

One smoke cloud floats over one of the booths. A youth is near this cloud shouting at it and the orc for calm but it looks to be a futile plea.

A man with a crossbow is two booths down trying to get a bead on the lone cloud but the youth blocks his line of fire.

A man in the poisoned booth has slumped down in the booth.

The barkeep is cowering behind his bar.

The barmaid is nowhere to be seen.


Initiative
8 Arcata
8 Scarbelly
7 Justin 
7 Wilbur 
1 Dogrynn
1 Logan 
19 4 clouds
19 Kenzil
13 Anton


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 22, 2008)

*Delaying action*

[sblock=OOC misunderstanding] What I meant is that Logan waits this round to shoot and stops Dogrynn as he comes next on initiative, not drop his own init to one. Unless it goes back to 14 again next round? I'm not totaly familiar with waiting rules, but I believe once you delay you delay for the rest of the encounter. 

Maybe little bit of meta-game thinking, but Logan waits full round. Dogrynn won't come far as he has to go through most of the Inn and through the cloud at the door.
[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Oct 22, 2008)

Justin will return to the latrine.

"Okay, friend, either you jump down and swim through the... Woah!... Or we find another way to get you out of here! Things are getting bad!"

The bard will check the walls -  if they're out of wood, maybe one can break them.

"I, in you place would swallow... my pride and dive into the , friend!"


----------



## Voadam (Oct 24, 2008)

"Get yer carcass out here Bindi! Stop playing around in there and let's bump up your kill numbers with Kenzil himself afore he gets away!" roars the orc loudly enough to carry into the latrine.

Initiative
8 Arcata
8 Scarbelly
7 Justin 
7 Wilbur 
1 Dogrynn
1 Logan 
19 4 clouds
19 Kenzil
13 Anton


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 24, 2008)

*Wilbur*

If Justin's attempt to make another exit succeeded, will Wilbur leave as fast as possible.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2008)

When her appeal for sanity fails, Arcata directs another surge of colors onto the gaseous form of the mage (Color Spray, DC 14) and breaks off, trying to get to the door. She was almost out of magic.

Inwardly she screams in frustration at the fiasco. They'd had such a good plan! Now it was all ruined, and they were no closer than when they'd...

...well, maybe a LITTLE closer. The conversation between Kenzil and Scarbelly had been interesting.

She clung to that faint hope as she tried to disengage. Maybe something useful could be salvaged.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 28, 2008)

When her appeal for sanity fails, Arcata directs another surge of colors onto the gaseous form of the mage. But when the brilliant burst of colors washes over the dark cloud being and it responds with a sinister hiss directed at her she maneuvers towards the door, holding just back of the two clouds batterin on Dogrynn.

With a great sweeping arc of his wicked axe Scarbelly slices completely through the first wounded cloud and continues on into the second, tearing the "skin"  off of both and releasing the noxious smoke clouds to dissipate without cohesive form. "My mama said, cut your way to the heart of your problems son! If your problems still there then hack harder!" His hood thrown back the hulking green-skinned brute has a big grin on his tusked face as he takes a step towards the mage's cloud form.

Meanwhile in the lavatory Justin takes as much of a running start as he can and slams his body shoulder first into the cheap plaster and wood wall to the street. He strikes with more force than he knew he was capable of and breaks through! 

Wilbur greatfully stumbles out through the makeshift opening.

Dogrynn turns and runs, the clouds chilling command having terrified him to his bones.

Logan lowers his crossbow and calls out words of power once again. Reality seems to shift around Dogrynn and golden runes spring forth under his feet. As fast as he tries to desperately get away he can make no further progress down the street.

The cloud mage gestures and the two clouds turn from their pursuit of Dogrynn to engage the green-skinned orc. They fly swiftly to pummel him with blasts of smoky substance but his grin grows wider as he takes the blows to his midsection without apparent injury. "They won't stop me long, wizard! You'll be ripped to shreds like a torn sail in a storm in a moment Kenzil! Then its ten thousand devils screaming for your soul in Hell!" 

The cloud mage delays no longer and flies like a screaming banshee out the door. Scarbelly whirls his axe and slices a long line in the wizard's form as it passes. Smoke trails out behind the cloud form like a vaporous blood trail as it streaks out the door past Anton and into the night.

Anton[sblock]the cloud form provokes an attack of opportunity from you as it passes, do you take it?[/sblock] 

Initiative
13 Anton 
8 Arcata
8 Scarbelly
7 Justin
7 Wilbur
1 Dogrynn
1 Logan
19 4 clouds
19 Kenzil


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 28, 2008)

Still confused about who's side he should be on, Anton allows the cloud mage to pass by unmolested. If the mage is a potential ally, then Anton will have gained a small token of gratitude form it. If the Orc is a potential ally, then Anton can claim the mage stunned him to in order to escape.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 28, 2008)

*Logan*

Logan keeps his crossbow lowered and to the side, obviously not threatening dangerous pirate.

I have no quarrel with you, Captain. I'm looking for a friend of mine. Since you mentioned it in your pointed discussion with that mage, umm, Kenzil, I'd like to talk about him. If you want to go and heal and rest first, I don't mind waiting.

Logan looks around to see who is still in the Inn from that rag-tag group that meddled into this thing.

OOC: Dogrynn is held one round after the effect takes hold for total of two rounds. I'm not sure his panic would abate after mage retreats, but if it did he'd be free to move one round after combat ends.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 28, 2008)

"Kill the wizard afore he gets away!" Roars the orc as he continues dealing with the two smoke minions that block his path.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 29, 2008)

*Logan*

Doing only thing he can think of that it might stop the wizard Logan utters again slightly modified utterance to include gaseous form of the wizard.

Plinoviti čarobnjače-stani!

Power check (1d20+4=16) 

OOC: This is force effect and would stop ethereal creatures. I'm not sure about gaseous ones and Logan draws (probably) wrong conclusion.
Knowledge (Arcana) (1d20+6=7)

After that he simply keeps out of combat's way and keeps his crossbow trained on the mage in case this one materializes again. He keeps distance of 30' whenever possible. He will shoot the mage the moment he becomes solid.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 31, 2008)

Dogrynn stopped for the moment rather forcefully is still trying to escape.

ooc: I believe the fear effect is still active.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 3, 2008)

Scarbelly roars and puts forth more muscle than accuracy into a furious blow that the first cloud being dodges. His axe crashes through a thick plank table upending it as the boards split in two under the power of his blow and splinters fly like shrapnel.

The clouds pummel the orc captain, each blow raining down upon him sounds like the roar of a gale though they seem to have little effect upon the mass of the hulking orc.

Initiative
7 Justin
7 Wilbur
1 Dogrynn (declared)
1 Logan (declared)
19 2 clouds
19 Kenzil 
13 Anton 
8 Arcata
8 Scarbelly


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 4, 2008)

_Still trying to get Wilbur out of the latrine, hehe._

Justin will shout back to the orc:

"Forget that, man! He's a magician, and you cannot hurt him when he is that cloud!

While attending Wilbur, he will begin to mumble a few words in the language of magic, and as his voice turns louder and more melodic, those who resemble the ones he was supposed to meet [the other players], as well as Wilbur in the latrine will probably feel encouraged and less intimidated by the grotesque scene outside...

_Casting "Inspire Courage"!_


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 4, 2008)

Aided by Justin and encouraged by his voice, *Wilbur* continues to stumble away.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 7, 2008)

Justin's voice rises up and strikes a chord in the hearts of those he believes to be allies, instilling them with a bolstered sense of courage.

Wilbur overcomes his nausea enough to beat a hasty cramped retreat to a dark side alley.

Dogrynn scrambles amidst the glowing runes that imprison him, but they fly around at speed and though he is running full tilt he makes no progress. Justin's voice can be heard even out the doorway and filters into the sibbecai's heart. With a monumental effort the panting uplifted jackal man breaks the hold of the dark spell upon his soul, though his heart is still racing wildly.

Doing the only thing he can think of that it might stop the wizard Logan utters again a slightly modified utterance to include gaseous form of the wizard. The runes form but once again shatter as he tries to corral the dark cloud mage. Simoultaneously the runes imprisoning Dogrynn dissipate and he feels purchase upon the normal ground beneath him.

Inside the two smoky cloud minions continue to pound upon the orc with swift gusting buffets. The orc takes the pounding with oaths of annoyance more so that they bar his way than in apparent fear of the pummeling.

The cloud form of the mage clasps a hand to its misty side that is erupting smoke where Scarbelly's axe split its form and he spits out "A thoussand curssess upon you and your band Ssscarbelly. Guard your sssoulss well for I ssshall come for them." He then flies down the street ascending slightly as he proceeds at a howling speed as swift as the wind. He will soon be out of sight.

Initiative
13 Anton 
8 Arcata
8 Scarbelly 
7 Justin
7 Wilbur
1 Dogrynn
1 Logan
19 2 clouds
19 Kenzil


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 9, 2008)

Still reluctant to enter melee, Justin will remain where he is, waiting until Wilbur does... _Whatever, just get the hell out of there!_

In them meantime, the bard will take out the empty waterskin he had stored in his bag...

_OOC Would it be possible for Justin to catch part of the clouds' substance in a leather bag or something alike? - The waterskin could serve, because it's supposed to be watertight..._


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 10, 2008)

ooc: Dogrynn intends to turn and fight the clouds again, though I'll wait to post till after Arcata and Scarbelly have gone.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 18, 2008)

Anton and Arcata keep back from the battling orc for the moment.

Scarbelly whirls his axe slicing around in a great circle, his whole body behind the blow. The clouds wisely flit back a step to avoid the blows though they still block the orc's path out of the tavern. "Hold still you gnats!" he roars.

Justin draws forth his waterskin and contemplates how it might hold such a gaseous creature, though how to get it inside the container is a knotty conundrum.

Aided by Justin and encouraged by his voice, Wilbur continues to stumble away deeper into the shadows out of the view of the enraged orc. 

The jackal man Dogrynn starts to tear back inside to engage the clouds again with his cutlass.

Initiative
1 Dogrynn
1 Logan
19 2 clouds
19 Kenzil 
13 Anton 
8 Arcata
8 Scarbelly 
7 Justin
7 Wilbur


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 20, 2008)

Dogrynn comes back mad; he lashes out at the nearest cloud with a viscious swing of his cutlass.

[sblock=ooc]atk clouds (1d20+6=18, 1d6+3=8)[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 20, 2008)

The cloud that backed away from Scarbelly's axe flew right into the path of Dogrynn's cutlass. The blade slices into the gaseous creature deeply, disrupting its elemental form and smoke starts to pour out of the gash, though it is not entirely destroyed yet.

Initiative
1 Logan
19 2 clouds
19 Kenzil
13 Anton
8 Arcata
8 Scarbelly
7 Justin
7 Wilbur
1 Dogrynn


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 21, 2008)

*Logan*

If there is chance Logan shoots the clouds with his crossbow. 

OOC: He is careful not to hit anyone so there may not be opportunity to hit one.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 21, 2008)

Seeing that the fight is turning around again, Justin will retreat back to the latrine...

And without much further addo, push Wilbur into the puddle of s***.
- To hide him there, obviously.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 21, 2008)

Wilbur gets pushed into the puddle of s*** by Justin.

[sblock=Ivid]Vielen Dank? [/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 22, 2008)

Logan carefully maneuvers and is careful to aim so as not to line up any but the clouds with his crossbow and lets fly. Though his caution pays off in not hitting any allies, he fails to strike the animate smoke clouds either. The bolt thunks solidly into one of the beams on the far wall.

The clouds press their attack on the orc and swiftly land more blows upon his girth. Frustration radiates off his green skin as the clouds continue to block him.

Outside Wilbur and Justin can no longer see the smoky form of the wizard and Wilbur is safely ensconced in the shadows of an outside alley.

Initiative
13 Anton
8 Arcata
8 Scarbelly
7 Justin
7 Wilbur
1 Dogrynn 
1 Logan
19 2 clouds
19 Kenzil


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 22, 2008)

Still unsure whether to trust the orc or not, Anton strides forward nonetheless and stabs his rapier at one of the clouds.

Rapier attack (1d20+4=24, 1d6-1=2)[/url


----------



## Voadam (Nov 24, 2008)

Still unsure whether to trust the orc or not, Anton strides forward nonetheless and stabs his rapier at the leaking cloud. Making it looks easy he stabs into the cloud and draws out the blade, catching the elemental binding that held it together. The smoke pours out uncontrolled now and it loses all cohesion.

With a roar Scarbelly whirls his axe and cleaves through the last cloud now pinned between Anton and him. The blow connects solidly and cleaves it in two , all the bound smoke escapes in a formless mass to mix with the hazy interior of the tavern. Eyeing Anton dubiously for a second he races to the entrance and looks out shouting to Dogrynn "Where's that bony wizard now? I'll crack the marrow out of him for soup!" as he eyes up and down the nearby alleys.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 25, 2008)

*Logan*

OOC: Sorry about rolls, I stated Logan's action and figured if it comes to pass you'll roll, Voadam. I'll roll in the future.

Logan peeks outside trying to spot the wizard.

It seems he fled for now. I'm thinking he might return later with more dangerous spells, but for now we are at peace.

Turning back inside and coming to orc captain.
My name is Logan Artimus, coming from Seven Towers. I was looking for captain Scarbelly famous for obtaining things. Also, before I could approach you, that wizard interferred, but I overheard you mention Lucius. He is fellow researcher and sage and we are worried about him. I'd very much like to talk to him.

Once Dogrynn returns:
I apologize for immobilizing you, I wasn't sure about effect wizard put you to. I was worried that he would pick you outside alone or that you will attack anyone on your path. Do I have your forgiveness?


----------



## Voadam (Nov 25, 2008)

Neurotic said:


> OOC: Sorry about rolls, I stated Logan's action and figured if it comes to pass you'll roll, Voadam. I'll roll in the future.
> 
> Logan peeks outside trying to spot the wizard.
> 
> It seems he fled for now. I'm thinking he might return later with more dangerous spells, but for now we are at peace.



"Blast him to the Pit! I'll have to hunt him down in his lair later. You said you wanted to talk to me. Keep jawing while I finish up my work in here. Ken! A round of ale for my new good pals."

Ken the barkeep slowly peeks his head up above the bar and looks pale and shaken as he surveys the scene of the fight.

He grins a toothsome approving smile at Anton and Dogrynn. "Good blade work boys. Either of you interested in a berth aboard the Bloody Vengeance? I'll be sailing afore dawn. Plenty of rich prizes sailing out of the Empire these days." He starts moving his bulk towards a back booth where a man lies slumped and moaning.

"Bindi! You finish up those two?" He shouts to Justin 



> Turning back inside and coming to orc captain.
> My name is Logan Artimus, coming from Seven Towers. I was looking for captain Scarbelly famous for obtaining things. Also, before I could approach you, that wizard interferred, but I overheard you mention Lucius. He is fellow researcher and sage and we are worried about him. I'd very much like to talk to him.




"Lucius is a good kid, a strange one but a good kid. Like a son to me. Well, more like a nephew, he's not got the appetite to live up to my name but not bad in his strangeness. I saw him a couple days ago and we jawwed over old times but he hasn't been around since. Poor son looked hag ridden. Who knows what he got wrapped up in here in good ol' Freeport. Obtaining things, eh? Hur, hur. My mamma did say to take all that your after. Hur! So what's the Seven Towers got to offer for ol' Scarbelly?"

The orc hefts his axe up on his shoulder and grins as he surveys the moaning man in the booth.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 25, 2008)

Dogrynn contemplates momentarily the possibility of being a real pirate but remembers that Scarbelly ain't the type of character you want to serve under. "Thanks for the offerr, but nah ain't for me see. But I'm a friend of Lucius' and I'm looking for him. Do you be knowin where he's at?"


----------



## Voadam (Nov 26, 2008)

Scarbelly shrugs "You as well? It seems every rat in the hold is coming out to find Looky Lucius. I wonder what he got into. Nah, last I saw him was days ago, actin a little funny, like he didn't remember our good times together. We jawwed up for awhile bout Uraq and other fine times. Said he was going to read over his new "texts" again, that he'd forgotten how much they meant to him. Scuse me a moment."

He turns to the moaning man in the booth "Now then you ripgutter! You shoulda known better than to join up with a wizard gainst me."

The man groans and says "Wha? No, I didn't, is not me. I'm ... "

Scarbelly cuts him off, "Innocent? Maybe so maybe not manflesh, but my mama said, when in doubt kill em all. An I'm ever a good son." With a grin on his tusked face the orc swings his axe in a great two-handed blow and the man's head rolls across the floor trailing blood.

The orc looks up and shouts to the barkeep "Ken! Where's that ale for my new buddies? An a joint of meat for me to take on my way out. I'll be halfway to Vas afore the red skies of dawn appear an I hate sailing half famished."

He turns to Anton "How bout you young sharp? You looking for wind in your face and blood on your blade?"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 27, 2008)

_Justin is with Willbur outside,no? - Would Willbur's odor not prevent them from getting back in._

The bard will shout from outside. "I am fine! Sorry I couldn't really help you with this. You were right in killing the wizard!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 27, 2008)

_ooc: I don't think the odorous think happened. Does the orc still thinks of Wilbur as an enemy? Need some input, what W can do._



> Outside Wilbur and Justin can no longer see the smoky form of the wizard and Wilbur is safely ensconced in the shadows of an outside alley.


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 28, 2008)

Anton considers the orc's offer for a moment before replying.

A very tempting offer Captain. I will admit that I have often dreamed of a life upon the sea. Perhaps next time though. At the moment I am employed by the Seven Towers to assist in locating Lucius. If you are still in port or, return shortly afterwards, I may well take you up on your offer.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 28, 2008)

The orc nods at Anton's statements and turns to shout out "Bindi you young sharp! Did you finish off those two? If I need to clean up after you I'll take that good right hand of yours as a keepsake and nail it to my mast. Hurry back in for a drink afore I setoff." He turns to Logan "Speak quick then Towers man, night's a killin." Ken comes over with a pitcher and some mugs "and drink up!" The orc drains his new tankard quickly.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 1, 2008)

*Logan Artimus of Seven Towers*

I don't have anything at this time for you Captain. You are known to us, however for obtaining some items of lore. And I'll be sure to contact you if I need something found.

But right now I'm simply looking for a friend who dissapeared some time ago. He studied Uraqi with me and last I heard he obtained some books and items. But when I arrived he wasn't to be found. My last knowledge of him is that he and his books were at your ship. So I came looking for you in hopes of finding him.

But now, you say he dissapeared, what? Couple of days ago? Do you have any idea where he went?

While waiting for an answer Logan drinks up, hoping he didn't get same poison a man in booth received.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 10, 2008)

Arcata stands where she is, completely at a loss with how events have spiraled out of control. What was supposed to have been a simple stakeout and eavesdrop had become a debacle. And now she was stuck in plain view with an illusion disguise that would fade in a few minutes and other people, not all of whom she even knew, chatting up the single lead they had left.

Worse, the brawl had been so intense and public that EVERYONE with ANY interest in these affairs would know of it by dawn. Any chance of a quiet investigation was officially over. The consequences of that were impossible to gauge.

At least Anton and Dogrynn had taken advantage of the situation. Lucius seemed close from Scarbelly's words. Only days since he'd been seen. Maybe there was still a chance.

Shakily, Arcata goes back to her seat adjacent to Scarbelly's booth and sits down. If there was more she wanted to hear it...and in this dingy corner, the expiration of her disguise wouldn't draw as much attention. Besides, secrecy was lost anyway...she doubted the disguise mattered much now.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 13, 2008)

VACATION ALERT: I'm off till Jan 4th on vacation. I'll try to post while I'm away because getting time to post is a vacation for me


----------



## Voadam (Jan 5, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> I don't have anything at this time for you Captain. You are known to us, however for obtaining some items of lore. And I'll be sure to contact you if I need something found.
> 
> But right now I'm simply looking for a friend who dissapeared some time ago. He studied Uraqi with me and last I heard he obtained some books and items. But when I arrived he wasn't to be found. My last knowledge of him is that he and his books were at your ship. So I came looking for you in hopes of finding him.
> 
> ...




“If you’re still talking about Looky Lucius I saw him a couple nights ago. We jawed about our little jaunt into Uraq and how the only loot he wanted was those old scroll books while the rest of the crew was slavering over the gold statues. Hur, hur, those Uraqs were easy pickings I tell you. Lucius were acting funny though, like he couldn’t remember none of it. At the end he said he wanted to reread all those books. Kenzil denies it but it looks like Lucius had snooped in too closely and crossed him earlier getting his brains fried a bit on one of Kenzil’s magic traps. Kenzil and I did some business and so he was going to ask me to cut down Lucius. But then he pretended never to have heard of Lucius when he found out the skinny boy was like a son to me. Wizards can’t lie for spit though, even snake-faced ‘Naptran ones who’ve got half the runters of Freeport wrapped around their fingers. If not for his smoke tricks I’d ‘ve had his head in a sack tonight.”

The barkeep comes over pale faced with a joint of meat which Scarbelly tears into with fervor, the lip smacking and sounds of the roast flesh tearing under the power of his jaws is quite audible.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 6, 2009)

"Who's this Kenzil fella?" asks Dogrynn, unaware of the other participants relationships.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 6, 2009)

"That gutless smoky snake of a wizard. He's happy to trade in others bodies and souls but neither he or his little monkey demon have the stomach to stand and fight when called out." 

Having quickly torn off and devoured all the meat he cracks the remaining bone and sucks out the marrow before tossing it over his shoulder. He lifts up his jack of ale in a salute. 

"Eh, it's been too long in port as it stands, I need fresh wind and plump ships to plunder afore my crew erupts on any coming too close to the ship.." He gets up and starts heading over to the latrine area, jack of ale in one hand, orcish battle axe hefted in the other, a satisfied grin of anticipation on his tusked face. "Let's see if those other bully boys are still kicking afore I head out."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 8, 2009)

"Was the Kenzil we chased off?" asks Dogrynn hopefully before Scarbelly takes off.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 9, 2009)

*Logan Artimus*

Logan follows big orc, as he included the group with his 'let's see'.

You might be more right then you think about Lucius.
He came into possession of Uraqi dagger. He was studying with me in Seven Towers and as he left to look for some other documents I continued poring over our tomes.

The dagger in question is cursed Shaddar Morgul meaning Death from shadow or Doomshadow or Shadow of death, depending on your translation and contains an evil spirit which consumes Lucius slowly. He probably cannot remember anything the spirit did and will be losing control ever more often. Once his soul is devoured he will become scourge upon our world, Shadow of Ages come to shroud the lands. Even then anybody else that picks up that dagger will risk getting 'caught'.

Considering that big fella overhere is also, I'd say somebody else is either worried about Lucius or wants the dagger.
With this Lucius points at Doggryn

If you can point me to where you've seen him last or where you think he might be, I'll be owning you a favor.

[sblock=OOC Explanation]
Logan spinns a tale based on his reading of some of more dangerous artifacts of hte past and the fact that orc mentions Lucius fondly. The fact that Logan just found out that Lucius doesn't remember everything is a bonus as he won't be able to refute it.

I vaguely remember reading quite a few years ago some such quest to save a person from soul devouring dagger, but I cannot remember the details or where I've read it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jan 9, 2009)

Erekose13 said:


> "Was the Kenzil we chased off?" asks Dogrynn hopefully before Scarbelly takes off.




"Humans are hard to tell apart but he don't have a twin! Hur, hur, hur. That were him. Yeah, so next time you see him shove something metal in his eye for me." The orc gives a good belly laugh at what he apparently thinks a grand jest. 



Neurotic said:


> Logan follows big orc, as he included the group with his 'let's see'.
> 
> You might be more right then you think about Lucius.
> He came into possession of Uraqi dagger. He was studying with me in Seven Towers and as he left to look for some other documents I continued poring over our tomes.
> ...




The orc scowls. "What are you planning on doing when you catch him? Burn him at a stake like the Lothian's do witches?" He kicks in the latrine door and peers around. In the corner is a man doubled over on the floor, dry retching. In the wall a body sized section of plaster has been broken through, creating an opening to the alley. Peering through Scarbelly spies Justin outside, blade and wineskin in hand.

"Bindi! Well I see you have blood on that blade, did you finish off that creepy guy from the bar? You celebrating number four? Hur, hur."

The orc whirls his axe one handed and with a quick chop the man on the ground loses his head. The orc lifts his jack of ale in salute to Justin. "I'll drink to that! Four's not bad for a human! Hur."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 10, 2009)

EDIT/EDIT/EDIT: _So, the orc just killed Wilbur?!
I had guessed we had escaped the latrine already..._


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 12, 2009)

*Logan Artimus*

Logan winces, first at the smell of latrine and then as orc decapitates poor man. He doesn't know who the man is, but this cold blooded killing is not something he understands. Or is comfortable with. However, he needs this orc and he couldn't do anything right now. Even if later he reported it to authorities, he has a feeling it would only make them laugh.

No, Captain, no burning. We are not violent society. He would be isolated, curse removed or suppressed depending on it's power and then observed for some time. The item itself would probably be destroyed. There are some among sages that would study anything and everything even if that means danger of them or the world at large, but I like to think that some things are better left alone.

[sblock=OOC Wheel of time]
I've read only first book from Wheel of Time series. But now you mention it I remember it. But Matt was saved by Morraine and they were on the way Tar Valon. Now I must read second book to see what are you talking about 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2009)

Now completely at a loss, Arcata can only watch this 'Logan' and Scarbelly talk. Still in the illusion disguise of a human sailor, she almost forgets herself, so great is her dismay. But for all that's gone wrong, maybe something can still be salvaged.

She stumbles over the carnage, struggling not to see any of it because there's no time...no time to be sick. 

"Captain Scarbelly," she manages to gasp over her rising gorge. "We've fought Kenzil, a powerful wizard, by your side. We've been charged by friends of Lucius to find him, and try to help him. Will you please tell us where he is?"


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 12, 2009)

*Ooc*

Ivid, I believe there was another man in there with Wilbur...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 12, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> Ivid, I believe there was another man in there with Wilbur...




_Thank you for the info! Resisting any childish ghey jokes..._


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 13, 2009)

ooc: I really hope so... (playing Wilbur. Do I feel better and is there a possibility to disguise poor W in a way the orc wouldn't recognize him?


----------



## Voadam (Jan 13, 2009)

Scarbelly answers the still disguised Arcata. "Kid, I don't know where he is now." 

He turns back to Justin. "Bindi, I gotta sail afore sunrise so this has to be quick. Did you finish off that other guy from the bar? You sticking in Freeport or want to join my crew? I need answers now."

Back in the shadows Wilbur overhears and hopes he remains unseen, knowing Scarbelly is referring to him. His ear stings from where Justin cut him to provide the cover story.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 14, 2009)

Wilbur tests, if he can get his stomach under control. If he manages to concentrate on minor magic without to throw up, he cast a simple spell to stop the bleeding.

[sblock=ooc]Casts cure minor wounds.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 14, 2009)

Dogrynn does not impede Scarbelly's attempts to leave, the orc's brutality is not something he thinks he could stomach but the information gleaned was valuable.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 15, 2009)

Voadam said:


> He turns back to Justin. "Bindi, I gotta sail afore sunrise so this has to be quick. Did you finish off that other guy from the bar? You sticking in Freeport or want to join my crew? I need answers now."




Justing gives most cunning grin he can manage, though, inwards, he is
disgusted about the drop of blood he hsa just spotted on his expensive leather moccasin. 

"I am afraid I have to stay - got another appointment. Just me and some sweet lady, if you know what I mean. Also, it won't be good if people see us travelling together for a time.
Though I have to say you have one good sword there, man.
It will be my pleasure to work with you again."

Justin shows his open, empty hand, and extends it to the orc to shake it...


----------



## Voadam (Jan 16, 2009)

Scarbelly puts down his jack of ale and grips Justin's hand in a bone-crushing grasp. He grins a toothsome smile and leans in "Fine. Now tell me if you finished off the bar boy or if I got work still to do." Justin feels it would be a hard grip to break.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 16, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Scarbelly puts down his jack of ale and grips Justin's hand in a bone-crushing grasp. He grins a toothsome smile and leans in "Fine. Now tell me if you finished off the bar boy or if I got work still to do." Justin feels it would be a hard grip to break.




Justin grins like a wolf.

"What do you think? - I cut him a fine smile into his throat, from ear to ear.The only way he had to escape was to dive into the , and that's where I took him out. The plumbers will have their joy with this kind of tunnel rat."


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 17, 2009)

Anton peers into the latrine after making sure the bar has quieted down. His nose is revolted (as well as hi stomach) by the stench. He nearly slips on the blood pooling on the floor. 

Looks like someone has quite the mess to clean up. he remarks trying not to breath in the stench.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 17, 2009)

"Hur, hur, hur. Well enough. You are four then Bindi, no longer a toddler. Hur! I'm off then. Look out for scrawny Lucius lads, he's like a son to me. And tell him he needs to eat more. Like my momma said, skin an bones won't stop a blade. Hur, hur, hur." 

And with that the orc picks up his jack of ale and heads off towards the dock, his big axe slung over his shoulder.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 17, 2009)

*Logan Artimus*

Eyeing the group as the orc leaves Logan focuses on each for a second while stepping little aside so he can see them all.

Greetings all.

I assume by your comments that you're looking for Lucius on behalf of someone who cares for him and not for what he carries.

Do you think we could find more suitable place and talk for a while and maybe exchange information? And introduce properly.


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 17, 2009)

An excellent idea. It's rather crowded in there anyway not to mention it's rather dingy for my tastes. Anton agrees.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 17, 2009)

Justin looks puzzled, and first of all, goes to check for Wilbur...


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 20, 2009)

"Sounds like an f$&*ing good plan to me." replies Dogrynn.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 20, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Wilbur tests, if he can get his stomach under control. If he manages to concentrate on minor magic without to throw up, he cast a simple spell to stop the bleeding.
> 
> [sblock=ooc]Casts cure minor wounds.[/sblock]




Wilbur is able to maintain concentration enough to cast the palliative magic upon himself and the cut heals up. The ache in his stomach is still there but he can manage better now.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 20, 2009)

Arcata stares daggers at the ones present that she doesn't recognize.

"Who the devil ARE you people, and what is your interest in Lucius?" she demands, forgetting to try to pitch her voice correctly to the sailor boy disguise she wears.

"What exactly is going on here?"


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 21, 2009)

*Logan Artimus*

Easy there, er, boy. I could ask you same question. Can we, please, go somewhere more pleasant before we start arguing who is officialy appointed to look for Lucius and who has right of way? Please?


----------



## Voadam (Jan 21, 2009)

After some searching Justin finds Wilbur, the cut where Justin slashed the man to draw blood is now fully healed and he seems better able to stand up straight, though he still looks pale and a bit sweaty.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 22, 2009)

"Hey, you again. Thanks for the help in there. Has the orc left?" Wilbur asks Justin, his left hand still shielding his belly.


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 28, 2009)

Anton looks around at the gathered group.

We really should go somewhere more private so we can discuss what happened here tonight and compare notes on Lucius.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 28, 2009)

The barkeep Ken can be heard shouting for Jinny the barmaid to come out and start cleaning up.

Dogrynn is aware that there would be any number of cheap dives open throughout the night in the docks that the party could move to for conversing, a number he is familiar with.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 28, 2009)

*Logan Artimus*

You are not one group. There seems to be more to this then any of us realize. Come, let's see this through and be away before someone comes to investigate the commotion.

I'm not very familiar with the city, but there are few prominent Inns I saw walking through. I'm sure some of you might know better places.

Logan starts toward the exit of the aley.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 28, 2009)

Wilbur follows... slowly... holding his belly.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 28, 2009)

"I know this place a few streets over, we can talk in peace there." offers Dogrynn. The place chosen will of course be a dingy dive not much better than the one we left, but it should offer a modicum of privacy if that exists.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 29, 2009)

Dogrynn wends his way through a few side streets, decides to bypass the rowdy orc tavern, avoids a few where he is overdue on his tab and makes his way to the Filthy Boot. It lives up to Dogrynn's description as a cheap dive but there are booths where some privacy for conversations can be had.

Arcata's spell dissipates along the way but she has her hood concealing her features.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 31, 2009)

"Best we move with the others, friend... Whoever they may be, actually..."

Scratching his head under the bard cap, Justin accompanies Willbur to where he last saw the others...


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 2, 2009)

"Good quiet place the Filthy Boot. Come here when I need to lay low a bit. 'bout the only place I pay my tab too." Dogrynn says with a wink. He leads them to a quiet table where they'll be left alone.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 2, 2009)

Sitting down the round booth allows all six to take the measure of each other without the immediate concern of dealing with murderous axe wielding orc pirates or sinister pale smoke wizards.

Logan, the newcomer unconnected to Egil but looking for Lucius as well is a short pale skinned man with long black sideburns and bright green eyes. He sets his pack and crossbow down beside him.

Justin, the blond haired insouciant lute player who used Egil's codewords to identify himself and convinced Captain Scarbelly he had killed Wilbur.

Wilbur, still a little uncomfortable seems to have recovered well after having regurgitated most of the poisoned chowder.

The young black haired duelist Anton has his rapier at his side.

Dogrynn, the inhuman down and out jackal-folk sell sword sports a grin on his face from knowing he still has a tavern or two he won't be thrown out of.

Arcata keeps her hood up, her magical disguise having dissipated along the way she tries to sort out the whirlwind of events and people that struck at the Rusty Tankard, including the import of what she overheard. Of immediate import though are taking the measure of the newcomers, Logan and Justin.

Lucius is missing, Brother Egil asked the five companions to find him, while Logan is independently interested in finding his books. Capricious fate has thrown them all together for the moment with possibly congruent goals.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 2, 2009)

"So, uh, we're all after the same sod eh?  Sounds like that f&*$ing wizard is our best lead now that Scarbelly's told us everything he knows." says Dogrynn forgetting pleasantries like introductions and the like.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 3, 2009)

*Logan Artimus*

So, I gather you are just as stuck as I am. Pitty.

Allow me to introduce myself. My name is Logan Artimus and I come from Seven Towers. I am humble servant of Oghma.

As I said to Scarbelly, Lucius studied with me and contacted me about some books. While he went out to search some Uraqi ruins I continued his research. He also contacted me when he found that dagger and some more books in ruins. As I said before, he is in danger and I'd like to find him before it gets more serious.

I give you my word that I mean him no harm.

I am newly arrived and cannot offer any more information then I already told the captain. He was the contact I was pointed to. As he doesn't know anything or won't say anything I'm stuck.

I am willing to assist you if we can arrive at some arrangement of joint adventure. If you can provide some additional information. Maybe we can compile a timeline of his whereabouts by comparing notes on his residence in the city and time I know he was in the library.


OOC:feel free to look at the pictures in RG to see Logan


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 10, 2009)

Arcata listens to the story with some skepticism at first, but as the details emerge she nods. It made a kind of sense, really.

"The wizard seemed pretty honest in saying he had no idea who Lucius was," she says to Dogrynn. She then regards Logan and adds, "But it seems clear he's under some kind of influence, and that dagger seems related. What can you tell us about Uraq, and did Lucius mention anything in particular about the dagger?"

"If it's controlling him somehow, maybe we can predict where he'll be if we know what it wants."


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 11, 2009)

I'd really like to know more, but I honestly don't. Much of Uraqi knowledge and history is lost to time and only bits and pieces are available. I'm not even sure Lucius has the same dagger, it's a conjecture based on his behaviour and what information I could get from him, library and that orc.

If you want, I'll reiterate what I said in the tavern, maybe in all the mayhem it got lost.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 15, 2009)

"Maybe that would be best," Arcata sighs, holding her head in her hands.

"Otherwise I think we may have gone through all that for nothing..."


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 19, 2009)

"So we've got no ideas where to go from here, eh? Well f&$* me.  Someone's gotta know where that little runt is. Maybe we just gotta hit the streets again and see if anyone's heard anything 'bout him lately." says Dogrynn.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 20, 2009)

The party discusses what they know and what their options are.


According to Egil his friend Lucius had been a scholar, started acting funny years ago, was expelled from the Athenaeum, left Freeport for years then returned with a bunch of books and no memory of his time away. Lucius made a deal with the Loremaster donating some books to the Athenaeum's sanctuary to return to his position. Things were fine until he started having haunting nightmares dealing with his time away, which he pursued and then disappeared. Egil was ordered not to investigate or talk to fellow Athenaeum members and came to the group.

Lucius' house held a secret diary saying how he planned to take his Uraqi dagger and talk to Scarbelly, re-read his travel logs and acquired books, as well as his intention to get some turnips. In the basement were empty bookshelves.

Logan states Lucius studied with him and had been in correspondence with him about some Uraqi books mentioning them being on Scarbelly's ship. Logan retells the story about the Uraqi legend of a dagger that holds a corrupting fiend and his fear that it is possibly involved. Logan says he only recently found out about Lucius being missing and wishes to find him so he can obtain the scrolls.

Scarbelly had said Lucius took the books and scrolls as his share of loot from an Uraqi raid when he left the ship. Scarbelly had thought Lucius had tangled with Khenzil and lost his memory in a magical trap, but Khenzil seemed sincerely not to know anything about Lucius.

Building off an early suggestion from the buccanner Aidan who along with the big dragon orc Grockuprim have been missing for more than a day now, Egil had sent off Hinjo the erudite barbarian swordsman to the Athenaeum to make some inquiries during the day about Uraqi historical documents.

Khenzil seemed promising as a lead but looks to be a dead end.

Lucius seemed to have a lot of Uraqi connections but nobody knows particularly much about Uraq.

Aidan and Grock are missing.

The party has not yet met up again with Hinjo.

Dogrynn suggests beating the streets asking around in different parts of the city.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 21, 2009)

*Let's go Shopping*

Logan listens intently and on the asks
"Why not go to the market? If Lucius wanted some turnips that would be the place. Unless you know someone who has greater lager of the same?"


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 22, 2009)

It's better than nothing at this point. We need to check around the city. We can split up and each of us choose an area to look in and ask questions. Someone can check the docks to see if Lucius is looking to sail out again. Checking the market is a good idea as well. We can check other scholarly places like temples too.  Anton adds to the idea presented.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 23, 2009)

_Bumpin' back in. Engine had me killed off, apparently._


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2009)

"Sounds good, but we should trave at least as pairs. We maybe find more trouble. Anyone coming with me, checking the temples?" Wilbur says into the round.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 26, 2009)

"Might be good to find Hinjo round the temple too if you can. Do you know him? If Lucius has been hanging around with pirates like Scarbelly, might be some rumors to be had down in the rougher neighbourhoods. What do you say Arcata, wanna find another bar?" says Dogrynn always looking for trouble.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 27, 2009)

"Does anyone know how Lucius looks now? When he was in The Library he was somewhat jittery and unkempt. He had a beard and I'm not sure if I would recognize him at a glance, especially if he's shaven now. Also, if he is so driven, he might look more gaunt then when I saw him last. I'll go with whomever feels comfortable with me."


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 28, 2009)

I am on friendly terms with some of the ship captains and their crew. When I was younger, I enjoyed sitting on the docks listening to their tales. I am willing to check there. Anton chimes in.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 4, 2009)

So with dawn approaching the party decides to rest then split up to resume the search the next day. For safety's sake they will pair off. It just remains to determine who will go where.

Three areas are planned to be searched. The docks for signs that Lucius boarded a ship, the markets to find turnip sellers Lucius might have been to, and the temple district.

Anton and Dogrynn each know the docks area, though from different ends. Anton is more familiar with the western piers where the docks feed directly into the Merchant's district. Dogrynn however is more familiar with the rough and tumble elements of the docks, particularly near the east end where they border the run-down district known colloquially as Scurvytown. Anton has heard stories of the decadence amid the squalor in Scurvytown, particularly on the Dreaming Street where people are desperate enough to feed any vice for a few coppers.

Wilbur will head to the temple district. Wilbur is familiar with the Halls of the Athenaeum having studied there. He is not however, familiar with Hinjo who has been asking around the Athenaeum about Uraqi texts for Brother Egil. Dogrynn and Arcata are the only ones who know him by sight.

Logan volunteered to investigate the markets to see if Lucius followed up on his plan to purchase turnips. Lucius' home is in Drac's End north of the city proper where poverty is common and the Sea Lord's Guard does not patrol. Drac's end is where poorer residents hack back the jungle to try and claim a little space and a few grow gardens. There are a few small farming plots near drac's end and some local produce can be had there, but most food for the island comes in through the docks. Arcata is familiar with the area of Drac's End where it borders the Temple district.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 8, 2009)

(OOC - So Arcata could go dig Hinjo up and introduce him to Wilbur, for example. Then they could team up and hit the Temple district. That would leave Arcata and Logan to comb the turnip farms and booths, while Anton and Dogrynn do their thing on the docks. Sound about right?)


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 9, 2009)

(ooc: sounds good to me -> Wilbur player)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 10, 2009)

"Alright mate, lets head into Scurvytown.  Rumors abound there and if some bloods gone missing, ya can bet someone down there'll sell ya information.  Whether its on the up and up is a little iffy if you catch my drift." says the big Sibbicai.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 10, 2009)

*Logan Artimus*

"Very well, let's head toward Temple district first. Lead the way, lady."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 11, 2009)

So the party splits apart for the night, returning to their various haunts to get some rest before taking up the search again the next day.

Doggrynn takes Anton through the loud and bustling docks where the diversity of crews and workmen are in full display, The air is pregnant with the scent of seawater and various goods being hauled aboard or off of vessels. The winding narrow streets are vibrant and alive with the clash of cultures and peoples all busily engaged. Dogrynn's first stop is at the Broken Mug, an eyesore of a tavern on the rickety end of an eastern pier near Scurvytown. Anton is a little taken aback as it seems to lean treacherously over the edge of the water and the pier looks none to stable. Few seem to be heading towards this pub, though Dogrynn knows that one famous pirate, Captain Morgan Bauman is rumored to patronize it when she and her crew are in port. Of course Dogrynn has a modest tab run up here.

In addition to various taverns Doggryn is also familiar with weapon and pawn shops where exotic items and weapons may be turned into cash or obtained (The Kill Shop, Plunder, The Razor's Edge) in Scurvytown.

* * *

After Arcata's shift at the Scholar's Quill she meets up with Wilbur and Logan, and the three head over to the Temple district. Wilbur, as always upon passing the Herm statues that mark the borders of the district feels the pulse of power in the area, perhaps the reason it was chosen as the site the original island priests chose to set up their temples and the reason so many seekers flock to the area.

Statuary to various gods dot the area, evidence of merchant largess from those seeking to buy favor with the old island gods and show off their wealth.

The Athenaeum is an impressive structure, its vaulted frame soaring up one hundred feet. Large bronze doors stand open, revealing a tiled atrium within. Statues dedicated to various gods of knowledge and wisdom as well as philosophers, sages, and loremasters are in evidence, but balconies lined with books reach all the way to the frescoed ceiling and dominate the view. This place appears as much library as scriptorum, and the rows of silent scholars working in the balconies attest to this fact.

A young clerk awaits inside to greet and direct patrons.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 11, 2009)

Arcata steps up, smiling.

"There was a man named Hinjo here, I believe? We need to speak with him. Can you tell us where on the grounds he is?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 11, 2009)

Wilbur follows around, letting Arcata doing the talk. She seems to enjoy conversations much more than he does.

Hinjo didn't he heard of him before...
Know (local), Lore (as bardic knowledge) (1d20+6=9, 1d20+3=11)

No, just sounded like he had...


----------



## Voadam (Mar 13, 2009)

The young clerk does not recognize the name but at Hinjo's description of the tall braided continental barbarian he says he believes he knows who she is talking about. He leads the party into a well-lit side chamber equipped with a reading table. Hinjo is sitting at the table pouring over a stack of papyrus scrolls, his literary studiousness at odds with the barbaric reputation of his people.

He looks surprised at your arrival but waits for the clerk to leave before starting to discuss recent events with you. He asks who the newcomer Logan is.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 14, 2009)

*Logan Artimus*

Logan fastidiously follows ritual as he passes by or under holy symbols of gods of knowledge. He pays his respects to others, but is obviously devout to Oghma.

He observes Hinjo for few seconds intently and then bows slightly:
"I am a collegue of Lucius. He came to my library some time ago to study ancient history. Now I bring some news to him, but I found out he is missing and I joined this group that is also looking for him.

My name is Logan Artimus and I am Scribe of Oghma."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 15, 2009)

"And this is Wilbur," Arcata quickly says, patting his shoulder. "He's joining us as well. In fact, I thought that he and you might combine your efforts here while Logan and I follow up on the turnip market."

"Wilbur, this is Hinjo."


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 15, 2009)

"Hey Anton, wanna check in here?  Might get a bit ugly if they want me to settle my tab, but hey that could be fun. Pretty good place to find rumors." offers Dogrynn.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 16, 2009)

*Hinjo*

Hinjo says "Greetings and welcome to our endeavor." he speaks softly so as not to be overheard by the passing librarian who occasionally checks in.  "I've been going over Uraqi ceremonial texts and found various references to different kinds of knives used in different rites. They use bronze and obsidian bladed knives for different purposes from what I can tell. There are a larger number of untranslated text scrolls here, however, that are in olde tongue and draconic that I cannot read. Are any of you able to read those languages? I have also tried to schedule an appointment with the loremaster but my petiton was denied, all I could arrange was one a little later today with the assistant loremaster, Milos."

ooc olde tongue is celestial


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 16, 2009)

*Logan the Translator*

"I can read, write and speak both and I'd be happy to help you. You should know however that Lucius has a dangerous item if my sources are correct. I believe this will just strengthen the link as I believe you found out that for certain rituals involving human sacrifices always same weapon was used.

Let me see those you think most relevant."


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 17, 2009)

Erekose13 said:


> "Hey Anton, wanna check in here?  Might get a bit ugly if they want me to settle my tab, but hey that could be fun. Pretty good place to find rumors." offers Dogrynn.





Anton takes a good long look at the poor condition of the tavern. Resigning himself to going inside, he reluctantly agrees.

If we must. I hope I don't catch anything in there. I wonder when the last time it was cleaned was?

Then he gestures Dogrynn to lead the way.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 17, 2009)

Hinjo says to Logan "There are several documents on services for Tiamat, Ereshkigal, Nergal, Marduk, Enlil, Shamash, and Ishtar. I can show you where they are stored if you are willing to postpone your trip to the turnip market."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 17, 2009)

As Anton and Dogrynn step into the Broken Mug they see a ramshackle, noisome operation. Three-legged stools, rickety tables, and an uneven bar lead some of the patrons to just lean against the walls as they grumble to each other. The noise of work on the docks carries in here, not leading to a soothing dining ambiance. 

Dogrynn spies the ring and swivel platform at the far end of the tavern. He remembers the dwarven owner, an ex-mercenary from the continent, saying that any who roughed up her workers would be tackled by her and her regulars, lashed up, and dunked into the sea waves beneath the pier before being ejected. Bar fights are not uncommon, it is named after the most common weapon used here, but the staff are strictly off limits. He also knows that the food is good, they don't mind non-humans, and the flop rooms are dirt cheap-though the noise once work starts on the docks is godawful when you are nursing a hangover in the morning.

Captain Bauman and her crew are not in evidence at the moment, though there are a number of surly patrons.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 18, 2009)

*Logan Artimus*

"Sure thing. I'm more at home among the books then among turnips."
He smiles. 

"We can stay together, you taking notes and showing what you already read so we don't double our work. Wilbur and Arcata can comb the marketplace."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2009)

"I know this languages, too. And sometimes I dream in them..." Wilbur says, eager to see the texts.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 18, 2009)

*Logan Artimus*

_"Hot d**n, how will I strengthen my position if he reads everything I do? And I cannot recover the files with them looking over my shoulders...bah!"_

Logan frowns for a moment and then brightens

"Somebody needs to go with Arcata. And I'm sure you know that knowing the language isn't enough to dig up something important in the library. I'm a professional in this.

Anyhow, if Hinjo can give us quick summary of things he found out and things he read, we can stay and research some more and he can escort Arcata.

I don't mean an insult, Arcata, if you want to go alone or postpone the trip to marketplace that's fine. I don't think we should go alone or even separate anymore.

Thinking about it, we should give clerks here interesting leads to follow for us and we should see to marketplace. When we return we can read what they find."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 18, 2009)

*At the Athenaeum*

Hinjo says "Thank you Wilbur and Logan for your offers. There are numerous scrolls and materials, I fear I have only scratched the surface. It is organized by god, with emphasis on rituals, sacrifices, divinations, church hierarchy, and specific religious stories. Tell me which gods and sections you wish to start with and I can direct you to the texts that are not in imperial common. 

I have the appointment with Loremaster Milos later today, so I do not think it wise for me to leave, though I do not wish Arcata to go unescorted if you think there is danger. If one or some or all of you wish to accompany me to the meeting or offer advice on how to approach the Athenaeum second in command I would appreciate it. I am a little uncertain on how to proceed with him, he was the one who ordered Egil not to take any more steps himself in investigating Lucius' disappearance. I don't want to mention Egil's involvement at all. I was planning on saying that Lucius had previously been aiding me on doing Uraqi research and want to follow up with him."


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 19, 2009)

*Logan Artimus*

Knowledge(religion), Knowledge(Ancient History) (1d20+7=16, 1d20+7=19) 
OOC: Add 5 if research bonus from Affiliation applies. Also add 1 if Godtouched applies.

"I agree we should attend that meeting, maybe with Arcata leading the talk. We could request access to their restricted collection. There will be much more information, but most of it will be deemed dangerous so we may need to prove worthy of such access.

In the meantime, let's find out as much as we can. Erm, what exactly were you looking for, Hinjo?

Unless, you all agree we should look at the market first."


Logan seems positively upbeat about prospect of staying and this last sentence comes out little bit subdued. He is ready to follow the team, but is obviously more then ready to loose himself among books.

[sblock=For DM]
Logan will attempt to find any info about artifacts with properties he 
mentioned before, while looking for rituals and different religious practices. If some obscure material has such properties it will help as he can focus his search (Knowledge(Exotic Materials)

He is little bit in hurry to find out something that will (however tenously) support his story. Even when proved false he can say that his research led him astray.
[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 19, 2009)

"Nah it'll be fine you'll see. Just uh mingle." says Dogrynn as he leads his way in. He'll try and find a table for Anton and himself for now, then he'll see if there is anyone he knows around. If not he'll start chatting up the other clientelle nearby.


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 20, 2009)

Mingle? In this place? Anton asks as he looks around the so called tavern.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 20, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> _"Hot d**n, how will I strengthen my position if he reads everything I do? And I cannot recover the files with them looking over my shoulders...bah!"_
> 
> Logan frowns for a moment and then brightens
> 
> ...




"I have studied history, religion, the planes and thinks the world wants to be forgotten. And I'm able to decipher. Perhaps you should go. Or is there something else?" Wilbur answers, looking absent minded and concentrated at once.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 20, 2009)

Graybeard said:


> Mingle? In this place? Anton asks as he looks around the so called tavern.




"Ah come on, nothings gonna bit unless yur into that.  Bruises and broken bones are a different subject, but uh dont say anything to offend em and you should be good." says Dogrynn trying to talk his new friend into chatting up the patrons of the rough and tumble establishment.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 24, 2009)

Doggrynn begins in his endeavors with the locals and Anton notes the sibbecai seems to have an almost inborn knack for starting off gossip among the sailors and laborers, though it gets marred by his lack of social interaction timing. His grating bark of a laugh comes out at the wrong time and a bit overly loudly.

In any case Dogrynn is getting a little scuttlebutt on the latest bodies hauled in around the docks, including that of a big orc and a young man, when a four foot tall dwarven woman with brown hair cuts off a grumbling sailor's rambling tale abruptly and comes up behind him. Blue eyes and flat brown hair mark the woman who seems to match Dogrynn's social graces as she cuts right into his conversation. "Dogrynn, your twelve silver skulls on tab is coming due. You're mangy hide is back here so tell me that means you're ready to pay up." The numerous missing front teeth leaves little doubt, this is Dakarta, the proprietess of the broken mug. According to the tales Doggryn has heard she was campaigning against renegade goblins on the continent before he was born.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 24, 2009)

"Ah well you see Dakarta, thing is um well I'm looking for some one. Knew your place was the best for information you see. And well let me check." he digs into his coin pouch thats tucked down his pants and comes up with a couple of coins, both gold. "It looks like I might just have somethin. And hey enough for a pint for my friends and I." While he'd normally have tried to blow her off or start a fight with the guy next to him just to get out of paying his tab, Dogrynn didn't have any leads till this story about the young guy pulled from the river. Might be worth sticking around rather than getting tossed out at the moment. "But don't go telling no one I paid up or a few other barkeeps are gonna be after me again." he says with a hyena-like laugh.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 24, 2009)

*At the Athenaeum*



Neurotic said:


> _"Hot d**n, how will I strengthen my position if he reads everything I do? And I cannot recover the files with them looking over my shoulders...bah!"_
> 
> Logan frowns for a moment and then brightens
> 
> ...




Hinjo seems a little confused but says "My meeting with the assisstant loremaster is in an hour, are you all three going to stay and attend? Or are two going off to the markets? So far I have read about different ceremonies and sacrifices to various gods, for instance they practice a form of divination at various temples where goats are sacrificed using a ritual knife and the liver is cut out to be inspected for omens. I've seen some references to bronze knives used for certain ceremonies and black stone obsidian used for others. The texts use either celestial or draconic depending upon the era and city they are from, there was a period of draconic overlordship and draconic became the imperial and holy language, replacing the earlier celestial based one. Some of the different gods include Shamash, the sun god that the Lothian empire tried to use as the cognate for converting to Lothianism. Then there is Tiamat who was ascendent during the imperial draconic era, Ishtar the war and passion goddess, Ereshkigal the death goddess and Nergal the Hel god, Marduk who slew Tiamat and ruled the gods, Enki his father the god of enlightenment and knowledge who started the Tiamat-god war by slaying her consort. Anyway the texts are over here starting at the little shrine to Enki. I was planning on studying up until the time of the Audience with the loremaster."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 24, 2009)

*At the Broken Mug*

With a toothless smile Darkata takes the two golden lords. Dogrynn clears his tab and buys a few drinks for his new friends. 

They chat for a while and Scuttlebut is the fact that the Bloody Vengeance left the harbor and many breathe a little easier knowing the cold blooded killer is out of the harbor, they figure fewer bodies will show up tangled on the docks for at least a little while. This morning, they heard tell, they only found two down there, a big orc and the other just some guy. The laborers figure it was likely Scarbelly's work before he took up his next commission to hunt down ships for one side or the other of the Nothern civil war. One jokes that Scarbelly's got commissions from both sides and a free reign to hunt any ship in the northern waters, not that he'd refrain without his privateer writ.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 24, 2009)

(OOC - Whoa, did I ever drop the ball here! It updated -way- more than I thought it had! My apologies, guys, I'll try to pay better attention from now on.)

Arcata breathed in a deep lungful of calm before talking. It was really a good thing that everyone here was so inclined to research, but the downside of scholarship was manifesting too. They didn't always translate knowledge to action very effectively.

"All right," she said briskly. "I'm going to the market in a moment here. I think we can agree that having every one of us here all morning is wasting resources. It doesn't take four people to do this."

"Hinjo, I suggest not dropping any names at all when you speak with the loremaster. Tell him your interest is in Uraqi sacrificial rites or whatever subject seems plausible for you to be asking about daggers. Maybe hint that you've found an artifact, but don't get specific."

"Wilbur, if you can help Hinjo with those languages, I'd like you to stay with him. If not, Logan, you can stay."

She took another deep breath.

"Anything I'm missing?"


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 24, 2009)

*Logan Artimus*

"Yes, you did. Hinjo, try to get permission to see special collection on the theme. Just don't use that words. Ask for, I don't know, extra resources or privileged client sources or some such. I'll leave details to you. But, regardless if he denies it, don't push too hard. There IS such collection, we know because there is limited, but real traffic of rare books between our two libraries.

Now, let's go Arcata. Let them sort this out."

With that, casting one last longing glance at the library, Logan turns and takes Arcata under the arm, leading her away.

Once out of earshot...
"Do you know this Wilbur fellow from before? Is he part of your original group? He seems little bit off, if you know what I mean. Why would he take offense at priest of Oghma doing research in the library? Or is he just brash like that all the time?"


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 25, 2009)

Anton orders a drink and pulls up an empty stool. He tries to mingle with the other customers but finds it difficult. For the most part, he will keep quiet and listen to what people say.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 25, 2009)

"I'm glad to help, if this help is welcome." Wilbur answers, looking at the other scholar.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 25, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> "I'm glad to help, if this help is welcome." Wilbur answers, looking at the other scholar.




Hinjo says "Absolutely, which area would you like to start in? And do you want to accompany me when I talk with the assisstant loremaster or stay removed and just provide me with some questions to ask?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2009)

"I'm interested in the Uraqi rituals. And it is maybe better to see the assistant loremaster myself." Wilbur answers.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 27, 2009)

*Broken Mug*



Graybeard said:


> Anton orders a drink and pulls up an empty stool. He tries to mingle with the other customers but finds it difficult. For the most part, he will keep quiet and listen to what people say.




There are bits and pieces of conversations that Anton picks up, though not of much direct relevance. People complaining about women problems, low wages, lack of Sea Lord's Guard patrols due to city money wasted on Milton's Folley, and even rumors of the northern continental civil war.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 27, 2009)

*To the city markets*

Logan and Arcata leave the Temple and head north to Drac's End, one of the poorer sections of the city as it nears the clear cut edge of the Jungle. Outside the city's official boundaries this area is not patrolled but those interested in mayhem and vice are usually more attracted to the decadence of Scurvytown at the eastern edge of the docks. Closer to the jungles a few plots seek to eke out a little local produce. The pair begin to search for turnip sellers as they continue their discussions.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 27, 2009)

*At the Athenaeum*

Wilbur spends the time before the audience reading over scrolls on rituals to the God Shamash, though he does not discover much more dealing with knives other than the expected sacrifices to honor the god.

When a clerk comes and nods to Hinjo the barbarian goes over to Wilbur and says it is time for the meeting.

The assistant loremaster has his own tower spire in the rear of the Athenaeum and it is in his office that the meeting occurs. Milos is a middle aged man with a continually severe expression. He sports a pair of thin spectacles that enhance his scholarly mien. And his office bears numerous scrolls. A large text is before him on his desk as you enter. He finishes pouring over a certain passage then looks up and meets both of your eyes.

"I understand you wished to speak with Loremaster Thuron. I’m afraid such a meeting is impossible,” he says. “The loremaster is extremely busy planning the dedication of the Lighthouse of Drac. He cannot be disturbed. However, I am Thuron’s eyes and ears around the temple, and you may ask me your questions."


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 28, 2009)

Voadam said:


> With a toothless smile Darkata takes the two golden lords. Dogrynn clears his tab and buys a few drinks for his new friends.
> 
> They chat for a while and Scuttlebut is the fact that the Bloody Vengeance left the harbor and many breathe a little easier knowing the cold blooded killer is out of the harbor, they figure fewer bodies will show up tangled on the docks for at least a little while. This morning, they heard tell, they only found two down there, a big orc and the other just some guy. The laborers figure it was likely Scarbelly's work before he took up his next commission to hunt down ships for one side or the other of the Nothern civil war. One jokes that Scarbelly's got commissions from both sides and a free reign to hunt any ship in the northern waters, not that he'd refrain without his privateer writ.




"Saw Scarbelly this morning. He was trying to pressgang a bunch of new crew. Lucky to get outta that one. I mean I want to get on a ship, but maybe not the Vengeance." replies Dogrynn. He finishes up his drink and motions Anton towards the door. Unless the man has other business to finish up he heads out.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 1, 2009)

"I'm curious, Logan," Arcata says as they wind their way between stalls and rough-looking clientele, "What do you make of all this so far? Maybe a fresh perspective is what we need to see the missing pieces."


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 1, 2009)

*Logan Artimus*

"I don't believe there is much insight into all this that I could offer.

I, for one, wouldn't join the group that I know nothing about and I don't feel comfortable still. And if I was part of the group I wouldn't feel comfortable if we just took on another one into our confidence without knowing him first.

But I have no choice and we do seem to have similar goal in mind. The fact is that right now there are three groups, you and your dogheaded friend and Hinjo, if he is with you, then there are those two, Wilbur and ... Anton was it? and then there is me.

I'm here to find Lucius and in whole truth, if any other agent of Seven Towers was here he wouldn't care about Lucius, but about recovering the books he found. But I know him and so I try to do both. If we can somehow secure and isolate that weapon of his, all the better.

Sorry, I'm rambling, you asked about insight.

My belief is that someone in Athenaeum already knows the dangers of Lucius and is wilfuly supressing all efforts at finding him until such time it may be too late. Whether this is because there is some personal blame which he or they are trying to avoid or active worship of chaos that will ensue, I don't know.

By extension, such people are not fit to guard the secrets of evil knowledge as they might be tempted to use it. So, my mission just became more complicated. And I'd be welcoming any help you might offer. Even you work for brother Egil as mercenaries, I believe Assembly would be willing to pay for your services. I don't mean offense, if you work because brother Egil asked you to, you still can benefit from little payment."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

"Has any other scholar showed interest in those texts? I could perhaps use a different perspective to all of this." Wilbur says.


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 2, 2009)

Anton notices Dogrynn motioning towards the exit. He quickly downs his drink and grimaces at the lower quality than he is used to. Then he carefully places the mug down and quietly slips out, following Dogrynn to what will likely be another dive.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 4, 2009)

At the Drac's End Markets:

It takes a while for Logan and Arcata to locate likely sellers but they meet with little success. This does give them some time to feel each other out though and go over the issues they know in depth. The one seller who does remember Lucius, a toothless old woman named mother Agnes who hawks goods from a rickety vegetable cart, says it has been days since she saw him, more than a week, and asks after him and his poor health.


At the Athenaeum:

Milos says "You were researching Uraqi religious scrolls, was it not? Those were within the purview of our librarian Lucius. He is unfortunately unavailable at the present and you could check with our Brother Egil who is handling Lucius' duties. I myself am quite familiar with Uraqi lore and scroll translation work, is there a particular reference work you were struggling with?" 

At the Docks:
Doggryn and Anton take their leave of the Broken Mug and head across the docks to where the rumors said the bodies were found, though Dogrynn thinks he is in the right area he's not sure of the exact spot.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 4, 2009)

*Logan Artimus*

"I can't help but notice that you avoided anwering the question about Wilbur and Justin. So, what do you think about them?"

Logan smiles to add levity to his words.


To mother Agnes:
"Poor health? What do you mean?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 4, 2009)

"I'm not a mercenary," Arcata replies evenly, "And before I accept any request for help, I'd need to know a lot more about what I'm being asked to do, specifically."

"As for Wilbur and Justin...I'm not sure. I haven't known them long enough. However, I trust Brother Egil's judgment. If he trusts them enough to bring them in on this, then I'll give them the benefit of the doubt."

At the turnip cart, she listens for the woman's answer, but also glances over the cart and her wares, trying to see what it was that would cause Lucius to choose this person, this merchant, out of all the ones here.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 6, 2009)

*Drac's End vendor*

"Las' time I saws him 'e was looking so tired, thuh poor dearie. Pale and haunted e' looked. Care fer a beet?" Mother Agnes says with an empty-mouthed smile. "They's good for thuh cholic."

Arcata looks over her cart and all she comes up with is that Agnes' wares are cheap.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2009)

"Something about a particular sacrificial ceremony. Who is Brother Egil? Is he available?" Wilbur asks.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 7, 2009)

*At the Athenaeum*

The slight loremaster says "Brother Egil is one of our scholars. Uraqi rituals are not in his area of expertise however, he is more familiar with Khemti rituals I believe. I have read far more of our Uraqi collection than he has and the gaps in his knowledge show when I check on his work. For instance I do not let him near our latest Uraqi acquisitions, I have kept those for myself." He gestures at a bound set of scrolls on his desk with a smile that seems quite satisfied with his own expertise. "However yes, Brother Egil can be assigned to aid you if you wish, it falls within the purview of tasks I have assigned him. What ritual are you researching?."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 7, 2009)

Dogrynn looks around to see if there are any people just lolly gaggin about, he'll approach one and start chatting them up to see if they know anything.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 8, 2009)

ooc: Does Wilbur know about a Khemti sacrificial ritual, that is similar to a Uraqi one?
Religion +6, Lore +3 (like Bardic Knowledge)


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 11, 2009)

Voadam said:


> "Las' time I saws him 'e was looking so tired, thuh poor dearie. Pale and haunted e' looked. Care fer a beet?" Mother Agnes says with an empty-mouthed smile. "They's good for thuh cholic."
> 
> Arcata looks over her cart and all she comes up with is that Agnes' wares are cheap.




Arcata thinks, then asks, "Was he with anyone when he came by? Or have you seen him talking to anyone? It's important that we find him as soon as possible. Did you see which way he went when he left?"


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 19, 2009)

*Logan Artimus*



Shayuri said:


> "I'm not a mercenary," Arcata replies evenly, "And before I accept any request for help, I'd need to know a lot more about what I'm being asked to do, specifically."




"f course, I didn't mean to imply you would sell out Egil or Lucius, but if you could help them and make money at the same time, where's the harm? I don't know specificaly yet, I'm on a mission from my temple to recover some books, Lucius had them and didn't trust his organisation enough to let them have those. As you can jduge by blocking of brother Egils enquiries, something strange is going on there. We are priesthood dedicated to knowledge, but evil knowledge is isolated and guarded, not used. And being high on Iron Mountains, the temple is good place to guard such."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2009)

"Help them how?" Arcata asks, eying Logan with a mix of curiosity and wariness. "You still haven't told me what you want me to do. I mean, yes, I think something odd's happening here, and I hear that you protect knowledge...but I don't have any idea where I fit into that."


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 23, 2009)

*Logan patiently explains*

"I don't know what I want you to do. I told you already, there is nothing specific I can ask of you at this time. And I'm not asking you to commit to anything either. Just informing you of possibilities so you have time to think it over if I make such a request.

I'm not sure how we can help them if we don't find Lucius. That is the problem here, isn't it? But we cannot allow Atheneum with their corruption to get access to more dark knowledge. Otherwise we will save Lucius and then face more dangerous and experienced opponents later. And who knows what malady might spring out of the books Lucius carries.

I'm just asking you to...to..., well, not to trust me, but that you have this in mind and observe me to determine if you could trust me."

Now, let's concentrate on finding our wayward librarian. Shall we? 


Logan offers Arcata his hand so they can stroll along looking as a couple or close friends.

OOC: With offers his hand I mean he raises his elbow slightly so she can hook up her hand, not offering handshake ...


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 30, 2009)

Arcata sighs and diffidently takes Logan's arm. She wasn't sure if he was trying to be trying, or if he just came off that way, but it didn't matter at the moment. Even if she was unsure of his motives, he'd be easier to keep an eye on if he was close, rather than off on his own.

She tugs Logan back to Agnes and smiles at the merchant apologetically.

"Sorry about that. Did you happen to see which way our friend went when he left? Or did he come from the same direction each day? It's very important we find him."


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 30, 2009)

OOC: I meant this discussion to occur on the way to the market, not in front of mother agnes ... It started when we left the temple. Sorry if it didn't come clear enough

"Yeah, sorry, I got little bit distracted. Did he happen to say something that would indicate where he's staying? Or you noticed something that would give such away?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 6, 2009)

ooc: sorry Voadam, I'm going to have to drop out of this game too. I look forward to gaming with you in the future when my time frees up a bit more. Thanks for the fun times in Freeport.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (May 14, 2009)

OOC: I am still interested to play, and have been lurking all along.


----------



## Neurotic (May 14, 2009)

I'm here too, waiting for something to pop up, as far as I see it, we don't have a clue where to find lucius unless dogrynn digs somethin out of slums


----------



## Graybeard (May 15, 2009)

I'm still around as well.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2009)

I'm back on ENworld.


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2009)

(I give this game the Penultimate Ping...Voadam's posting to his other game. Lets see if he comes back to this one.)


----------



## Voadam (May 28, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> ooc: Does Wilbur know about a Khemti sacrificial ritual, that is similar to a Uraqi one?
> Religion +6, Lore +3 (like Bardic Knowledge)




Neither Khemti nor Uraqi religious sacrifices are burned or eaten by the lay followers.

Your understanding is that Uraqi sacrifices are designed to deal with the care and feeding of divine images. The images are representations of the gods and so the actual sacrifices and rituals deal with the physical upkeep and symbolic needs of the statues rather than with those of the gods themselves. The gods savor the smell of the sacrifices and they are designed to waft pleasing scents to the statue.

In contrast here is one passage you recall Egil bringing to your attention on Khemti ceremonies:



> "After the offerings had been placed on the altars and purified, the highest-ranking priest opened the doors of the sanctuary at the exact moment in which the sun appeared on the horizon, accompanied by hymns that were intended to propitiate the awakening of the god who lived within the temple. This marked the beginning of the most important and solemn phase. The priest entered the darkness of the sanctuary, barely lit by torches, and opened the door of the shrine containing the statue of the god. The deity then revealed himself to the eyes of his officiant, privileged by his sight of the idol in which the god allowed himself to be seen.
> 
> "The laying of hands on the statue and the recital of prayers preceded the sacred meal. This was composed of the offerings that had been placed on the altars, the actual possession of which was "turned," as the Khemti said, to the priests and other temple personnel, who used the food for their daily meals. The god received only that part which evaded the perception of the senses. The rest, composed of a denser physical reality, was for human consumption.
> 
> "The next phase involved tending to the actual person of the god, that is, his statue, which was treated as though it were a human being. It was washed, made up, and dressed in new clothes, which replaced those it had worn the previous day. It should be noted that each of these acts was surrounded by precise ritual prescriptions, such as the offering of four strips of the finest-quality linen in four different colors: white, blue, green, and red. In certain circumstances the god was adorned with jewels and other symbolic objects connected to his typology. Finally, the priest who had opened the shrine and performed the entire ritual anointed the statue with oil and made an offering of grains of rice and resin. This was the end of the ceremony. All that remained was to close the door of the shrine once more and to reattach the seal, which would be broken the following day. While some final acts, such as the libation of water and burning of incense, were performed, darkness once again enveloped the shrine in which the statue of the god was kept."




You understood it applied specifically to ceremonies for Ra but that it was also applicable to Thoth and Isis.


----------



## Voadam (May 28, 2009)

Dogrynn begins asking the local dock workers and layabouts to find if anyone knows anything about the two bodies. He finds out one was a big orc with, he swears, some scales that glittered like metal. One person Dogrynn spoke with said he saw them being dumped at night into the bay by two rough looking guys with swords and distinctive yellow shields, but that was enough for him to decide it was none of his business and he made sure not to look at their faces and headed the other way back up the alley he came down quick.

All of a sudden the layabout shuts up as a gnome steps out of the shadows of an alley followed by two barrel chested bruisers.

Dogrynn spins around and his hand reaches for his blade but then catches himself and moves his hand away. The jackal man seems to shrink within himself at the sight of the gnome.

"Well, well, well, this is a surprise." the gnome says "Dogrynn, my deadbeat boy, your debt is racking up quite impressively, good thing we ran into each other so you can pay the interest. I didn't expect to see you today or outside of a tavern but I can stop for an old acquaintance. You do remember that you are late on last week's payment. That compounds the interest with a little penalty." He eyes Dogrynn speculatively "The armor and blade you bought with our money, has it gotten you any of those mercenary jobs you promised us would be your ticket to working off your debt?"

Dogrynn seems to wilt a little bit more as he shakes his head.

The gnome's eyes sparkle maliciously. "Well then you are in luck. You can join me for a little job today. What say you?" 

Dogrynn whispers to Anton that he hates to bail on him but that he can't cross the Syndicate and he'll meet back with everybody at Lucius' house when he can get out of this.

Anton has heard the name the Syndicate connected to money lenders who back up their investments with violence and some say magical enforcements. They are known to be a ruthless and powerful force in the shadows of Freeport, who most avoid crossing.

Dogrynn heads off with the gnome, looking downcast and grim, while the gnome just smiles and gives the sibeccai instructions in a low voice that Anton cannot catch.


----------



## Voadam (May 29, 2009)

"Oh lesshee." Mother Agnes says to Arcata and Julian. "Las' time he bought something was last week, then I only saw him one time after that. He only shtopped to say hallo as he wash on an assignment running an errand. Heading tha' way I think it wus." She gestures off in a southeasterly direction through Drac's End on the way to the more well to do Eastern district.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 29, 2009)

Voadam said:


> The slight loremaster says "Brother Egil is one of our scholars. Uraqi rituals are not in his area of expertise however, he is more familiar with Khemti rituals I believe. I have read far more of our Uraqi collection than he has and the gaps in his knowledge show when I check on his work. For instance I do not let him near our latest Uraqi acquisitions, I have kept those for myself." He gestures at a bound set of scrolls on his desk with a smile that seems quite satisfied with his own expertise. "However yes, Brother Egil can be assigned to aid you if you wish, it falls within the purview of tasks I have assigned him. What ritual are you researching?."




"I think the Khemti sacrificial rituals are to different. You mentioned a librarian, Lucius, I think. Is his unavailability temporary? Can I wait for him?" Wilbur continuous the talk.


----------



## Voadam (May 29, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> "I think the Khemti sacrificial rituals are to different. You mentioned a librarian, Lucius, I think. Is his unavailability temporary? Can I wait for him?" Wilbur continuous the talk.




"No. He is . . I can not say. He is, unfortunately, one of our more unreliable members. He might be off in a ditch somewhere drinking away his sorrows for a week or two and risk ending up dead in a gutter, or he might have taken a boat out of Freeport. He went missing once before and it was years before he sailed back into port begging to be readmitted to the Athenaeum. So I would not suggest waiting for him. I would in fact, suggest putting him out of your mind entirely. I am afraid you are right about Egil as well. He does not appreciate the primal connections of the Uraqi pantheon, he is wedded to the ideals of the lords of light in the Khemti pantheon with its maat principles and so forth and it blinds him to greater truths. The young can be so unprofessional. For instance, he sees funereal offerings from the Khemti perspective, to sustain the dead in the afterlife as their due. The Uraqi ritual offerings of food are to sustain the dead as well, but simply to sate their hungers in the dry dusty lands of the dead so they do not return to feast upon the living. He does not see the rituals as means to tempt the dead with rewards for information or as propitiations to stave off the dead, but as duties in and of themselves." He shakes his head "A puppy dog scholar who needs to be put on a short leash and kept busy lest he disrupt true work." He lets out an aggrieved sigh before returning his attention to Wilbur and Hinjo. "If you have a specific interest I could recommend some titles for you to peruse, Egil will not be a benefit in that regards.."


----------



## Graybeard (May 30, 2009)

Anton watches Dogrynn walk away with the Gnome and the thugs. 

Just great, he leaves me in the middle of the slum section of the docks.  he mutters to himself. 

Anton looks around and decides to head back to the Library and see if any of the rest of the group has returned.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 2, 2009)

Voadam said:


> ... "If you have a specific interest I could recommend some titles for you to peruse, Egil will not be a benefit in that regards.."




"Yes, that would be nice. Some gods need the right sacrifices to be pleased. Could you make the suggested list, and I will return later for it, please."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 2, 2009)

Voadam said:


> "Oh lesshee." Mother Agnes says to Arcata and Julian. "Las' time he bought something was last week, then I only saw him one time after that. He only shtopped to say hallo as he wash on an assignment running an errand. Heading tha' way I think it wus." She gestures off in a southeasterly direction through Drac's End on the way to the more well to do Eastern district.




Arcata fought down increasing frustration as she started to suspect they were chasing shadows here. But this was basically their last lead. After this they were reduced to going door to door with a portrait, just about.

"Is he, by any chance, staying anywhere around here that you know of? In an inn, or renting a room nearby, maybe?"


----------



## Voadam (Jun 2, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> "Yes, that would be nice. Some gods need the right sacrifices to be pleased. Could you make the suggested list, and I will return later for it, please."




"Certainly, master . . . I'm sorry I didn't catch your name?" He starts to write up a list "And if you come across other Uraqi texts in the marketplace, or if you have any in your own collection, please bring them to my attention here. I am always interested in obtaining or reading such finds and learning from fellow scholars in the field. This should get you started,"

He hands you a quick list of a couple of titles,

_The Ascendency of the All-Seeing Sun Shamash
Offerings to the Lady of the Great Below
Invocations of Enki's Knowledge of the Me
Sacrifices to entice Ishtar to Reveal Lore from the Tablets of Destiny
Ritual Offerings for the Bitter Sea Mother
_


----------



## Voadam (Jun 2, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Arcata fought down increasing frustration as she started to suspect they were chasing shadows here. But this was basically their last lead. After this they were reduced to going door to door with a portrait, just about.
> 
> "Is he, by any chance, staying anywhere around here that you know of? In an inn, or renting a room nearby, maybe?"




"I know he worksh down in the Temple Dishtrict tha' way." she gestures and then turns the other way "I think he lives shomewhere in Drac's End tha' way." gesturing in the general direction Arcata knows his shack lies. 

Arcata can make the connection that her stall is in a fairly direct line between the Athenaeum and Lucius' home in Drac's End. The last time she saw him he was heading Southeast though and not to his home.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 6, 2009)

Soon Anton is heading back alone towards the familiar walls of Old City in the heart of Freeport. It takes Anton a good amount of time to make his way back to the northern part of the city where the Athenaeum lies in the temple district.

The temple district has traditionally not been a strong market for the Forbeck brandies the way the merchant, old city, and eastern district's have been, and the riot of statues and god touched are a bit much. The Athenaeum however stands majestically as a bastion of calm and culture amidst the relative chaos and exoticism.

When he arrives Anton does not immediately see any of the others, though it is a big multifloored place with many reading rooms where they might be.


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 7, 2009)

Anton will enter the vast and towering building known as the Athenaeum. Looking about, he will locate an acolyte or other worker.

I'm looking for some companions of mine. One is named Wilbur. They were interested in Khemti rituals. Do you know where I might locate them?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 8, 2009)

Although not really satisfied, Wilbur moves back to meet the others.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 8, 2009)

After Anton gives a description of Wilbur he is told Master Warrington is in a conference with the assistant loremaster.

Shortly thereafter Wilbur and Hinjo emerge. Hinjo is asking Wilbur whether they should follow up on Thuron's list but seems surprised to see Anton waiting outside the door that accesses Thuron's tower within the Athenaeum. Glancing over his shoulder Hinjo turns back and quietly says to Anton "That's Thuron up above watching us." 

Up atop a higher balcony from the tower Anton spies a slight middle aged man with thick horn rimmed glasses. A slight frown upon his face as he contemplates you three.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Arcata can make the connection that her stall is in a fairly direct line between the Athenaeum and Lucius' home in Drac's End. The last time she saw him he was heading Southeast though and not to his home.




Arcata sighed and nodded at the old woman, then gave her a silver piece. Tipping was a deep instinct in her; an artifact from happier days growing up. "Thank you for your help," she said. "A pleasant day to you, and good sales."

She then heads southeast, along the path pointed by the turnip lady, gesturing to Logan to follow.

"At this point," she admits, "The best I can think of is just to try to work out where he was going this time...and hope he wasn't just taking a scenic path to his usual haunts."


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 9, 2009)

OOC: Shayuri, Arcata walks with Logan, not with Julian.

"Well, there is nothing else we can do at this moment. Let's follow his path and see if there is fortuitous revelation on his whereabouts."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jun 14, 2009)

OOC: Sorry, moving house. No interwebs for a few weeks. Looking to return afterwards, if I am still allowed, though.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 17, 2009)

Hinjo volunteers to follow up on the research that assisstant loremaster Thuron suggested while Anton and Wilbur head out to meet up with the others.

Arcata and Logan spend the rest of the day combing around the poor areas of Drac's End and the middle class Eastern District, though with no further success.

Later that evening everybody meets up at Lucius' house to introduce Logan to Brother Egil and to share the news of what they learned that day.

Brother Egil is particularly worried about Anton's news about Dogrynn. "I'll think on what I can do to help him."

for Logan

Brother Egil is a young man in scholarly robes. He wears his long brown hair loose and his beard cut short. [sblock] The Athenaeum are believed to train certain of their followers in a number of magical traditions: divine, arcane, psionic and other occult practices. They are not guided by the precepts of either the New or the Old Gods venerated by the Assembly and keep much lore secret for their own purposes.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 19, 2009)

Arcata looks worried about Dogrynn too, but gives her report, though isn't happy about it.

"Well, we came up with almost nothing. The last time he was seen in the marketplace he went in a different direction than usual, but we didn't find anything in that direction that seemed like a likely destination."

She sighs and rests her head in her hands. 

"Basically we didn't find anything useful out."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 19, 2009)

Wilbur

"Nothing new at the Athenaeum. But this Milos fellow seems a bit strange. Much into sacrifice... What is his story?" Wilbur explains and asks Brother Egil.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 19, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Wilbur
> 
> "Nothing new at the Athenaeum. But this Milos fellow seems a bit strange. Much into sacrifice... What is his story?" Wilbur explains and asks Brother Egil.




"Milos is Loremaster Thuron’s right-hand man. He directly handles administration within the Athenaeum and as Thuron's number two his word is law for the scholars and librarians within the Athenaeum. He is relentless in asserting his own authority and in advancing himself. In general Thuron doesn’t make a decision without him. He’s been at the Athenaeum for fifteen years and soon made himself indispensible to Thuron. He is dedicated to his own ambitions, the Athenaeum, and Thuron—in that order."


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 19, 2009)

"Sounds like a dangerous man.

Allow me to introduce myself. My name is Logan Artemis and I'm Lucius' friend. I heard a lot about you altough it seemed to me that Lucius was too occupied with his search otherwise he might have talked more.

I came here to speak with him on some matters when I found out he's missing. I'd like to help finding him if you'll have me."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jun 26, 2009)

*Rumble, rumble.*

Rather drastically, and without further introduction, 
Justin the Bard steps out of the broom closet,
and, visibly battered and deranged,
takes a chair to sit down.

"Hi Egil. 'Twas a rather hard run to get into the house unseen."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 30, 2009)

"Ah, Justin, good to see you again, we were just going over what we have each learned. I was getting worried what with Grok and some of the others still missing. Dogrynn unfortunately won't be joining us any time soon."

He turns to Logan.

"I'm sorry where did you know Lucius from? What search?"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 1, 2009)

Justin dusts himself off, adjusts his blue cap, and tests his lute,
playing a few tunes.

"Wow, this was a hell of a fight you had at the bar. - Not sure what you got out of it, but huuu-uuuuh, it was fascinating to watch. - Oh, by the way, I am Justin, from Brindinford, to the east."


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 1, 2009)

"Lucius asked for help with some of his research. He was researching Uraqi history, fairly ignored facet, namely obscure rituals and locations of such. I got the impression he was looking for something particular, but didn't know what exactly. He seemed always preocupied and distant, but in time I got to know him better. Under that duress there was another man. Finally, he said he has to go and left me with additional instructions to continue the research. He said he'll be back.

I'm sure you know some of this already."


----------



## Voadam (Jul 1, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> "Lucius asked for help with some of his research. He was researching Uraqi history, fairly ignored facet, namely obscure rituals and locations of such. I got the impression he was looking for something particular, but didn't know what exactly. He seemed always preocupied and distant, but in time I got to know him better. Under that duress there was another man. Finally, he said he has to go and left me with additional instructions to continue the research. He said he'll be back.
> 
> I'm sure you know some of this already."




Egil is about to respond to Justin but looks caught off guard and seems excited by Logan's explanation.

"No, actually this is new. When did all this happen? Years ago? This year? The last couple of weeks? Was this in Freeport or when Lucius was out of Freeport?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 5, 2009)

"Well, we know a fair amount about what he's been doing in town lately," Arcata muses. "And we know it's all tied into this dagger he has, or that has him...we just don't quite know what's tying it all together. There's a piece we still don't have. And we now have no idea where to find him either."

She rubs the tip of her nose and asks, "Is there anywhere we haven't already looked where he could get information about the Uraqi?"


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 5, 2009)

"It was when Lucius was out of Freeport. I just arrived today looking for him. Apparently it was that expedition with Scarbelly that prompted him to leave me researching alone. He was with me for several months, but he was withdrawn and moody. Scarbely mentioned some experiments and observations he made on the ship. I'm guessing he's waiting for some celestial event. And I'm for finding out what major event will occur next so we can focus on those rituals that are done at such time. Do you have some divination that could point us in the right direction? And do you know whether books that Lucius recovered are same ones that headmaster has on his deck?"

Turning to Arcata:
"We can try contacting the underground. They might have some sages outside of formal academia."


----------



## Voadam (Jul 6, 2009)

"I'm afraid I don't have any divinations that would help us right now. Hmm, I couldn't say whether Milos got his hands on the books Lucius recovered while he was out of Freeport. Lucius didn't speak about them specifically. The book shelf downstairs is completely empty though while he has stuff piled all over up here." 

Thunk. 

"Wilbur, you said Hinjo stayed behind to follow up on the list Milos gave you. I hope he gets here soon, we seem to be hitting some dead ends."

(DC 15 and 20 listen checks please)


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 6, 2009)

Logan is too distracted thinking on Uraqi, how to obtain books and what others are talking to notice anything's amiss

Listen checks (1d20=1, 1d20=10)


----------



## Voadam (Jul 6, 2009)

ooc sorry I wasn't clear, one roll only is needed per PC, more information for getting a 20 than a 15.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 10, 2009)

Justin smiles and leans against the doorframe.

"Maybe we should sit down, and chat a bit over a good glass of wine, my friends? - I'd definitely like to know what you have got so far... And who you are, to begin with."


----------



## Voadam (Jul 10, 2009)

"A good idea Justin. 

We know Lucius has been missing for some days. Arcata, you found out he was planning to meet Scarbelly and took an Uraqi dagger with him. You tracked him down to having been in that tavern.

Wilbur, you said you went with Hinjo to the Athenaeum, researched some Uraqi lore, got an interview with assistant loremaster Milos and he showed he knew a lot about Uraqi rituals and lore and gave some advice on reasearch as well as bragged about new acquisitions. HJinjo stayed behind to follow up on the suggestions and hopefully will be here soon. 

Anton, you mentioned Dogrynn encountered a gnome who demanded service from him and left for that. Was there anything else?

And Logan, you are a scholar of Uraqi lore and Lucius contacted you to do some research for him? Are you from the continent? Is that where Lucius contacted you?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2009)

Arcata nods glumly. "We also found ample evidence that something's influencing him, maybe even controlling him. He's been known to act erratically, alternating between two states. But we're not much closer to actually locating him now than we were when we started."

(listen: 12)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Voadam (Jul 14, 2009)

"Well you did find out the most recent sighting of him from that turnip seller. Her saying she saw him heading into the Eastern District on an assignment from Milos is the last time we know of anybody seeing him. I went to check on him and talk with him that night after I was through with my evening tasks but he was not in."


<Clang, smash, cry,>
ooc a DC 10 listen check and a DC 10 wis check for everybody please.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 14, 2009)

This time, even distracted and thinking what to say to brother Egil, Logan starts at the sound and looses the train of thought momentarily.

Listen; WIS (1d20+0=16, 1d20+1=2)


----------



## Voadam (Jul 14, 2009)

*check results*

DC 10 listen check results
[sblock] Sounds of a swordfight outside[/sblock]

DC 15 listen check results
[sblock]Sounds like Hinjo is in the sword fight[/sblock]

DC 20 listen check results
[sblock]Hinjo sounds hurt, and he is fighting more than one person[/sblock]

DC 10 wisdom check results
[sblock]smoke [/sblock]

DC 15 wisdom check results
[sblock]The smell of smoke is coming from the rear of Lucius' house[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 15, 2009)

Logan starts toward the sounds of fighting.

"Your friend is in trouble." he states calmly


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 15, 2009)

(Checks: Listen 10, Wisdom 18)
Roll Lookup

Arcata nods at Egil, looking a bit less morose. "I suppose that's true. And the Eastern District, while big, is still narrowed down from the whole city."

She frowns and looks towards the window...then sniffs. "Is that..."

Abruptly her eyes widen and she sniffs again. "I smell smoke. I don't think it's coming from outside!"

The young woman jumps to her feet and starts following her nose, back into Egil's house.


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 16, 2009)

Listen and Wisdom checks:  12, 19

 <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2165077/">1d20+2=12, 1d20=19</a>

Anton, who has been only half listening to the conversation, suddenly realizes that there is more going on nearby. 

Sounds like a fight going on outside! he says excitedly, thinking to join in and test his blade.

Then his nose catches a whiff of something.

Is that smoke I smell? 

He gets up to head outside.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 16, 2009)

"Yes, sounds like a swordfight. And the smoke seems to come from the rear of this house." Wilbur stats unafraid.

Listen - Wisdom (1d20+3=12, 1d20+3=21)


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 16, 2009)

"C'mon people, MOVE! That's Hinjo outside!"

Logan raises his voice somewhat, surprised at the lack of speed from people he assumes to be Hinjo's friends. He hurries outside, already thinking up variations of inertial assertiveness.

OOC: I know it is not so, but Logan doesn't IC


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 18, 2009)

Justin draws his long rapier and yawns.

"No rest for the heroic, uhh...?
- Let's finish this quickly. I would like to have a bath, and a good red wine..."


----------



## Voadam (Jul 20, 2009)

*Initiative!*

Arcata and Egil head to the back room of Lucius' home (the kitchen) to investigate the smoke while everyone else rushes to the front.

Out in the narrow street Hinjo lies on the ground being viciously kicked by two men in dark studded leather bearing light crossbows. Short swords and small wooden yellow shields hang at their sides. In front of them waiting for the party with a drawn curved sword and a round steel shield painted yellow is an olive-skinned man in similar armor.

DC 15 spot check [sblock]another man on rooftop has a crossbow trained on the doorway where the party is coming out.[/sblock]

A crossbow bolt lies lodged in the wall of Lucius' house.

Hinjo's sword lies kicked away further down the street, a crossbow bolt sticks out of his shoulder and he is smouldering with some of his barbarian furs scorched. It is not clear if he is still conscious or not.

The other end of the street with the alley leading to the back of the house another crossbowman and a man in a hooded cloak block off that end of the street.

As the party heads out the door the cross bowmen stop kicking Hinjo and turn their crossbows on the party.

Initiatives and actions.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 20, 2009)

Egil and Arcata rush into the kitchen which also serves duty as Lucius' junk storage. 

Smoke is wafting in through the small window out the back and the crackling sound of burning wood can be heard from the other side of the wall. There is no door out the back but plenty of dry goods, dirty clothes and ratty furniture is in here.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2009)

"We need water!" Arcata yelps. "A bucket! Does that window open?"


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 21, 2009)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2172575/">1d20+2=20, 1d20+2=5, 1d20+7=26  Spot=20, Init=5, Tumble=26

Anton quickly walks out the doorway towards the source of the fight, rapier in hand. Upon stepping out, he notices the threat from above. 
Cowards using common simple weapons. he comments aloud.
You must be too stupid to be able to use a real weapon! he taunts.
He continues towards the closest enemy, tumbling as he goes in an attempt to get behind the person.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 21, 2009)

Brother Egil says "It does, but not much." He looks around frantically and knocks some dirty laundry out of a washtub. He incants a few elemental words and the tub fills to the brim with water. "Grab a pot Arcata."


Initiative
Cloak 22
Wilbur 18
Logan 18
Crossbow 1 14
Crossbow up 12
Swordsman 11
Anton 5
Crossbow 2 4
Crossbow alley 2


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 21, 2009)

*Wilbur*, 11/11 (4/3)

Wibur conjures centered chaos around himself for protection.

[sblock=ooc]
Initiative (1d20+2=18)

Casts Entropic Warding on himself
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 22, 2009)

Arcata nods and grabs an iron pot by the handles on either side. She dunks it into the laundry water and hurries up to the window. Setting the pot down for a second, she pushes the little window open as far as it'll go, then picks up the pot again and pours it out onto what she hopes is the fire outside.

(OOC - You keep calling me Inamar. That's the other game. )


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 22, 2009)

Initiative (1d20+1=18)

Logan takes the scene in, concluding that hooded figure is most probably caster of some sort. However there are more immediate concerns, he shoots his crossbow at rooftop sniper leaving grounded ones to warriors. He then takes cover behind the door and reloads.

He quickly goes through several phrases that are available for this situation considering how to stop two thugs from flanking Anton.

OOC: next round inertia dump on the thug NOT engaged with Anton.

OOC2: I'll be on vacation from July 27th to October 14th with little or no network access, NPC Logan as needed. His fighting is crossbow shooting plus occasional hold person and using longspear as needed to help meleers (see RG for details)


----------



## Voadam (Aug 5, 2009)

The cloaked figure cries out "Flee before the supernatural prowess of Belko, curs!" with an outstretched hand he points at Justin who clutches at his chest over his heart and lets out a yelp of sheer terror. The lute wielding swordsman ducks back into Lucius' house and out of sight.

Wibur conjures supernatural forces of his own and swirling magic centers round him.

Arcata forces open the window and pours out the water, someone has pushed up a debris pile on the back wall and set it alight. Brother Egil stands below her dipping in another pot and handing it up to Arcata.

ooc Neurotic I need an attack and damage roll.

Initiative 

Logan 18
Crossbow 1 14
Crossbow up 12
Swordsman 11
Anton 5
Crossbow 2 4
Crossbow alley 2 
Cloak 22
Wilbur 18


----------



## Voadam (Aug 6, 2009)

One of the crossbowmen behind the swordsman raises his crossbow and fires at Wilbur. Swirling magic flows around the scholar and seem to twist the crossbow bolt, though not enough to stop its flight and it tears his robes as it grazes his arm.

From above on the rooftop a bolt flies down through the night to land next to Anton. Curses are heard from the sniper above.

The swordsmen waits, rocking back and forth on his boots ready to engage the first enemy to come. That enemy is Anton who sprints forward nimbly, ducking and weaving to maneuver as he taunts the swordsman. Seemingly caught off guard the swordsman lashes out but anton parries the blow, turning a killing chop into a graze. Still, first blood in the swordfight goes to the man. "Quick aint you boy? Hold still and Ritorrio'll do ya."

The second crossbowman drops his crossbow, readies his shield and draws his sword. He steps closer to Anton trying to pin the young fencer down.

The crossbowman with the hooded Belko at the other end of the alley fires a bolt at Wilbur, but the scholar seems inspired to step to the side at just the right time and the bolt goes flying past. 

For his part Belko raises his other hand and cries out "Feel the icy heart of the void!" and chill magic launches from his hand towards Wilbur but explodes against the wall of Lucius' house instead, leaving a shimmering coat of frost.

Inside Brother Egil helps Arcata, it looks like the fire back here is currently 
more smoke than fire, another dousing or two should take care of the immediate threat to the house.

ooc Wilbur is hit for 1 hp damage.
Anton avoided an AoO but got hit by the readied attack for 3 hp.

Wilbur 18 
Logan 18
Crossbow 1 14
Crossbow up 12
Swordsman Rittorio 5
Anton 5
Crossbow 2 4
Crossbow alley 2 
Cloaked Belko 22


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 7, 2009)

*Wilbur*, 10/11 (4/2)

Wibur, hardly acknowledging the wound, starts mumbling and points at the crossbowmen.

[sblock=ooc]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2173618/Casting _Sleep_. Try to hit as many as possible, but no allies.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Aug 7, 2009)

Wilbur begins chanting an invocation, repeating disturbing sounding syllables again and again.

Logan 18
Crossbow 1 14
Crossbow up 12
Swordsman Rittorio 5
Anton 5
Crossbow 2 4
Crossbow alley 2 
Cloaked Belko 22
Wilbur 18 (full round casting will end)


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 7, 2009)

Just short access today. Please NPC Logan as I described in earlier post. You'll have to roll for me, sorry...After he shot at the sniper (first round) he utters Inertia dampen against swordsman with the shield (second one to react).


----------



## Voadam (Aug 7, 2009)

Logan starts speaking primal words that seem to resonate with the core of reality itself. Golden glowing runes start to form around the swordsman but Logan's pronunciation is off and they shatter before they fully coalesce.

The remaining crossbowman on the street backing up the swordsman takes a step back, reloads his crossbow and fires at Wilbur, but the shot goes wide thunking into an alley wall.

The sniper on the roof takes careful aim at the chanting Wilbur and his crossbow flies straight at the sholar's throat. The swirling chaos however surges and the bolt is consumed before it can reach its target.

The swordsman shows he is experienced with his blade and slashes Anton heavily.

ooc Anton takes 7 damage.

Anton 5
Crossbow 2 4
Crossbow alley 2 
Cloaked Belko 22
Wilbur 18 (full round casting will end) 
Logan 18
Crossbow 1 14
Sniper 12
Swordsman Rittorio 5


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 8, 2009)

Anton grits his teeth with the pain from the mighty slash. 

Barbarian! You should learn to use a gentlemen's weapon. Anton taunts as he stabs the man with his rapier.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2198850/]1d20+4=24, 1d6-1=5

Attack=24, Damage=5

Then he will tumble away.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2198852/]1d20+7=25

Tumble 1d20+7=25


----------



## Voadam (Aug 10, 2009)

*Wilbur up next.*

Anton grits his teeth with the pain from the mighty slash. "Barbarian! You should learn to use a gentlemen's weapon." Anton taunts as he stabs the man deep with his rapier before tumbling away. Rittorio curses as blood starts to darken his dark leather and he brings up his yellow steel shield too late.

The thug backing up the swordsman still holding his crossbow raises it towards Anton and fires nervously, but the young man is moving too quick and the bolt flies past him and dangerously close to the swordsman. Watch it you idiot or I'll skin you alive if you skewer me." Rittorio hisses.

The one backing up the cloaked Belko fires off a quick shot at Wilbur, but his effort to make sure Rittorio is not in the line of fire drives him to overcompensate on correcting his aim and the bolt flies past Wilbur.

Belko throws off his hood revealing a face contorted with effort, eyes glassy and feverish. "A gift. Heh, heh. Let's see if your mind can handle insight into Carcosa." Wilbur feels the pull of non-eudlidean space at the edge of his awareness. 

Inside Arcata and Egil continue to dump water upon the burning debris heap at the back of the house in an effort to keep the house from catching fire.

ooc 

Anton must roll a crit confirmation check and let me know which way he tumbled.

Wilbur must make a DC 12 Will save. [sblock] save = resist, failure = full round casting is interrupted [/sblock]

Initiative

Wilbur 18 (full round casting will end) 
Logan 18
Crossbow 1 14
Sniper 12
Swordsman Rittorio 5 
Anton 5
Crossbow 2 4
Crossbow alley 2 
Cloaked Belko 22


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 11, 2009)

Crit confirm for Anton 1d20+4=24

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2203092/">1d20+4=24

Anton will tumble to a nearby empty space that is not threatened by melee weapons. (IF there is such a thing).

Current HP=5


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 11, 2009)

*Wilbur*, 10/11 (4/2)

Wibur, hardly acknowledging the wound, points at the crossbowmen and releases the spell.

[sblock=ooc]
Casting _Sleep_. Try to hit as many as possible, but no allies.
Will save (1d20+5=18)
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2009)

Panting, Arcata keeps up the tiring business of hauling water to the window and hurling it out onto the fire.

"I hope the others are all right," she says to him. "I can still hear the battle going on out there."

She watches the fire for any signs that it's going out...alert for the possibility that she can go and reinforce her friends.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 12, 2009)

*Perchance to Dream, Wilbur and Anton up next*

Anton's blow was deeper than the swordsman realized and he starts to stumble as more blood flows from the expert strike Anton dealt him.

With the young alcohol distributor tumbling nimbly away Wilbur completes his chanting and focuses amidst the three thugs Anton took on by himself. For a fraction of an instant a small rift to the plane of dreams opens over the thugs Anton is battling and they yawn, blink their eyes, and slump to the ground as each of them fails to fight off their glimpse into Dream.

Logan pops his head around Lucius' doorway long enough to invoke his own magic against the cloaked Belko and golden runes rise up to prison the sorcerer's feet.

The sniper fires off one shot that flies true, striking Wilbur faster than his defensive Chaos magic can rise to protect him. The bolt grazes the scholar, drawing blood. With a curse he disappears backing off from the rooftop and out of sight.

Arcata dumps pan after pan of water through the window onto the debris fire, certain that if sparks catch the thatch roof it will go up like dry tinder, quickly cooking anyone caught inside. Brother Egil keeps the pans coming in their two person fire brigade. The water is damping the fire, but it is not put out yet.



Initiative

Wilbur 5 
Anton 5
Crossbow 2 4 (asleep)
Crossbow alley 2 
Cloaked Belko 22 (prisoned) 
Logan 18
Crossbow 1 14 (asleep)
Sniper 12 (out of sight)
Swordsman Rittorio 5 (asleep, bleeding heavily) 

ooc Wilbur takes 7 damage from the bolt.
Anton's current hp is 3, he took 3 from the swordsman's first strike and 7 from the second knocking him from 12 to 3.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 13, 2009)

Sorry, forgot about the 1st strike.

If Anton knows about the crossbowman in the alley, he will foolishly go after that one.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 13, 2009)

*Wilbur*, 10/11 (4/1)

"Aargh!" Wibur screams, but starts to conjure another magic. This wound is only a bad dream he will erase.

[sblock=ooc]
Casting _Cure Light wounds_
CLW (1d8+1=7)
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 13, 2009)

Satisfied that his runes are holding a sorcerer immobile, Logan looks for the sniper to shoot and if he is out of sight targets bound sorcerer with his bolt.

OOC: I'm back, please roll for me once more, I'll be full up on saturday


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 25, 2009)

Arcata keeps hurling water out onto the fire, but she pauses on hearing the yells from outside and looks at Brother Egil.

"It sounds really bad out there...they may need my help! There must be some other way...what if I went outside and kicked the wood away from the wall? Could you keep the fire from spreading long enough for me to do that?"


----------



## Voadam (Sep 1, 2009)

"Aargh!" Wibur screams, but starts to conjure another magic. This wound is only a bad dream he will erase.

Anton foolishly goes after the crossbowman in the alley with the rune-imprisoned sorcerer. Throwing caution to the wind the wounded young man sprints full out and reaches the mage's guard before he can draw his sword. Anton enters first guard position ready to engage the thug.

This is more than enough for the thug to decide he does not want to face the man who dropped Rittorio with one thrust. He jumps away carefully in preparation for fleeing down the dark alley into the depths of Drac's End.

The cloaked man snarls and invokes a swift word of power, thrusting out his hands the night is illuminated by yellow flames that engulf Anton, burning him heavily. The young man is barely able to keep his feet and every move is burning agony.

Satisfied that his runes are holding a sorcerer immobile, Logan looks for the sniper to shoot. Seeing he is out of sight he instead targets the bound sorcerer with his bolt. The continental's shot is true and a howl erupts from the sorcerer as the bolt pinions his arm, drawing blood. The runes imprisoning the mage however dissipate.

Arcata keeps hurling water out onto the fire, but she pauses on hearing the yells from outside and looks at Brother Egil.

"It sounds really bad out there...they may need my help! There must be some other way...what if I went outside and kicked the wood away from the wall? Could you keep the fire from spreading long enough for me to do that?"

He nods shouting "Go try it!" as he takes her place with a pot full of water.

ooc

Anton took 3 damage and is now disabled at -1 hp and will take 1 hp damage if he takes a standard action. At -3 Anton will go unconscious.

Logan Hit for 4 damage.

Initiative

Arcata
Wilbur 5 
Anton 5
Crossbow 2 4 (asleep)
Crossbow alley 2 
Cloaked Belko 22  
Logan 18
Crossbow 1 14 (asleep)
Sniper 12 (out of sight)
Swordsman Rittorio 5 (asleep, bleeding heavily)


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 2, 2009)

Go! Run while you still can! Anton yells to the swordsman in the alley while trying to remain on his feet.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 2, 2009)

Logan drops his crossbow, deciding it's time for more direct approach. Readying his spear he tries to freeze Rittorio.
"Zhausta'vy sse, bz'hzi-rhatniche Riyahattorwhatzlario"


OOC: BAB +0 so cannot move and ready weapon at the same time.
Power check (1d20+4=12)
Bah, I hope he's only second level, but somehow I doubt it  Bad check.
OOC: Next round he will charge and either scewer Rittorio or sorcerer depending on who's available at the time


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2009)

Arcata runs out and around to towards the back of the house, desperate to try and keep the fire from catching on the thatch roof.

Go! Run while you still can! Anton yells to the crossbowman in the alley while trying to remain on his feet.

The thug curses and runs off into the night's shadows, dissapearing into the dark of Drac's End.

The confining runes having disappeared, Belko snarls and decides to flee as well, running after the fleeing thug down the back alley. "You may have survived this night fools but you have not seen the last of Belko! Your nights are numbered!"

ooc Graybeard, do you want to spend a standard action (costing you 1 hp) and use a healing surge to heal 3 hp? Also Belko provokes an AoO as he flees, decide if you want to take it.


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 9, 2009)

Anton watches the fleeing Belko run like the coward he is.

We'll be ready if you decide to come back you coward! he taunts.

ooc: after Belko fllees out of sight, Anton will use a healing surge.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 9, 2009)

*Fire! Fire!*

The ambushing thugs now either incapacitated or fled the burning pile of debris at the back of Lucius' house is all that remains.

ooc end of combat round tracking.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2009)

*Wilbur*, 10/11 (4/1)

"We should bind the sleeping ones fast, before the awake!" Wibur says, his wounds mostly vanished.

[sblock=ooc]
HS: 7/8
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 21, 2009)

"I'm no good with physical bindings. I'll help with the fire."

Logan goes through the house into the backroom and helps Egil in his fire extinguishing efforts.

OOC: Lucius headed south-east. By the map, that would take him to scurvy town if he went that far. Is there something of note for librarian/priest/one looking for information? Where is Scarbelly's ship moored?


----------



## Voadam (Sep 21, 2009)

*Back to combat time*

Wilbur suggests binding the downed thugs before they waken and Logan heads back into the house to help out Egil. Arcata runs around to the back of the house to help on the fire from that end. Anton catches his second wind, barely on his feet.

"Everytime I put out the fire it seems to pop back up!" Egil shouts to Logan as he frantically pours more water out the window using an old pot while standing on a stool. There is a washbasin filled with water next to Egil in the small cluttered kitchen.

There is a shriek from Arcata in the back of the house.

Wilbur 5 
Anton 5
Crossbow 2 4 (asleep)
Crossbow alley 2 fled
Cloaked Belko 22 fled
Logan 18
Crossbow 1 14 (asleep)
Sniper 12 (out of sight)
Swordsman Rittorio 5 (asleep, bleeding heavily)
Arcata


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 21, 2009)

Logan continues past Egil speeding up into a trot, going behind the house through the door readying his spear.

"Keep it up little bit longer, we'll be back soon to help!"

OOC: If I usnderstand correctly, Arcata went in front and now is behind the house in the same alley she went to douse the flames. If I misunderstood, point Logan in right direction after he gets out of the house.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 7, 2009)

Logan rushes into the back of the house but this being his first time there he is slightly confused by the fact that it has no back door and he wastes precious seconds looking for one before reversing course to rush back outside.

Arcata continues to scream.


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 8, 2009)

Hearing the screams of a damsel in distress, Anton will rush towards the sound as quickly as he can (without falling over due to injury/exhaustion).


----------



## Voadam (Oct 9, 2009)

Anton races around to the back of Lucius' hovel and sees a smoking pile of debris piled up against the back with water being poured out of a small high up window dousing more of the smouldering flames. Arcata is screaming because she her clothes and hair are on fire.

spot check please for Anton.


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 10, 2009)

Anton turns the corner and sees the smoldering debris. He also sees his companion on fire for no appearant reason. He looks around to try to determine the cause while addressing Arcata.

Arcata! Get on the ground and roll around to smother the flames! You in the window! Throw some water on her!

Spot 1d20+2=20
1d20+2=20


----------



## Voadam (Oct 13, 2009)

Arcata dives onto the ground and some of the flames are smothered but she shrieks as apparently doing so particularly hurt in a spot and her clothes start to catch again. Anton spies a small yellow distinct lick of flame moving over her clothes relighting her cloak and scorching her where it makes contact.

From inside the house the person on the other side of the pot shouts out to Anton "What? Its me Egil! I can only get this partly out of the window, its too high for me to see out of. Can you grab the pot? What's going on? Is that Arcata?"


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 14, 2009)

This can't be normal fire. It must be magic of some sort. he concludes.

He rushes to her side and tries to remove her cloak.

Wilbur! We need you here now! Anton yells.

Arcata, I'm going to try to help you take off your cloak. This is not normal fire. It might be beyond my ability to put it out. Anton explains to the damsel in distress.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 14, 2009)

Logan curses his stupidity and rushes back through front.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 14, 2009)

*Wilbur*, 10/11 (4/1)

Wibur moves fast to bestow any help he is able to give. But he has no particular means to put out magic fire.

[sblock=ooc]
HS: 7/8
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Oct 15, 2009)

Arcata is frantically slapping at herself in an attempt to put out the flames. As Anton rips off her cloak he [sblock]clearly sees a small yellow lick of flame moving unnaturally on her, reigniting her clothes as it goes and burning her skin when it contacts her. [/sblock]

Wilbur and Logan come upon the scene, spot checks DC 10 please for the latter two.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 16, 2009)

*Wilbur*, 10/11 (4/1)

Spot Check (1d20+3=10)

[sblock=ooc]
HS: 7/8
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 16, 2009)

Spot (1d20+0=18)


----------



## Voadam (Oct 16, 2009)

You all spot the small yellow lick of flame that moves unnaturally on her, reigniting her clothes as it goes and burning her skin when it contacts her.


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 17, 2009)

I hate to suggest this as it seems indecent. Does anyone think it would help if she were to remove her clothes and put different ones on? If the unnatural fire is only affecting her clothing, it may work. I'm not sure we can wait for the magic to dissipate. Anton suggests rather sheepishly, blushing slightly.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 19, 2009)

Arcata makes a move to call upon her magic but the yellow flame leaps to her hand singing her and breaking her concentration "Get it off! Get it off!" she calls out.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 19, 2009)

Logan yells: "Egil, prepare to dump another bucket of water straight down when I tell you! Ready?"

He grabs Arcata's leg or arm whatever is closest to the window and pulls her directly under or as close to it as possible if that other fire is still burning.

"Now!"

If that doesn't work he focuses on small adversary:
"Malleny-plamichku-xahoostawy-ss'e"
Inertial Barrier (1d20+4=8)
but he speaks in too hurriedly and his inflection is way off.

He tries again, trying to freeze small flame in it's space while pullling Arcata out, but he coughs from exertion and the smoke in the middle of the sentence.
Inertial Barrier (1d20+4=6)


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2009)

*Wilbur*, 10/11 (4/1)

"Maybe, at the right moment we could throw the flame with a bit of cloth into the bucket. Perhaps full submersion will douse it."

[sblock=ooc]
HS: 7/8
[/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 23, 2009)

We should act quickly before the young lady becomes roasted by the fire. I am open to any suggestions at the moment. Anton says to the gathered companions.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 23, 2009)

"Let's combine all of this. Let's get her back inside and put her in that tub. On the way we can try to take her clotches off to see if we can shake it off. We run the risk of burning the house if that thing gets off inside, but the risk already exists."

OOC: Assuming of course that dowsing from above didn't put it out.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 24, 2009)

Logan knocks aside the smoldering brush next to Lucius' house then starts to pull Arcata near the high window.

Egil shouts out "I'm ready, can any of you grab the pot? Or should I just pour it?"

Anton holds Arcata's smoldering cloak in his hand.

The little yellow flame seems to be running over Arcata's body though she temporarily slaps out the smolders on her clothes. She yelps as the yellow flame burns her.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 3, 2009)

"All right, I'll pour." The pan turns and the water pours down onto Arcata, helping to put out some of the flames erupting on her clothes. A little water hits the yellow running flame and the sizzling hisses sound almost like curses. The flame is smaller but not gone and continues to run across Arcata, trying to light her on fire again.

"Did that do it?." Egil calls out and Arcata shrieks in response as the flame continues to burn her. "Hang on, I'll get more." The pan withdraws as Egil climbs down inside to refill the pan.


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 8, 2009)

Is there a short cut to the docks? We could carry her and throw her into the water there. That much water should put out the fire. Anton suggests.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 8, 2009)

"There is a tub inside, we can submerge her fully. But we have to carry her in or the tub out."


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 9, 2009)

Let's not waste any more time. Arcata is more hurt every second. You grab one end and I'll grab the other. Anton tells Logan.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 9, 2009)

Logan takes Arcata's legs (he pulled her earlier so I assume he didn't move much


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 12, 2009)

Anton and Logan will carry Arcata into the building and submerse her in a tub of water in an effort to dowse the unnatural fire.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 12, 2009)

*Wilbur*, 10/11 (4/1)

Wilbur silently follows.

 [sblock=ooc]
HS: 7/8
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2009)

*Success!*

Logan has to drop his crossbow and spear but together Anton and he manage to carry the thrashing Arcata inside and bring her to the tub of water, Wilbur following behind. Submerging her the yellow flame hisses out with what almost sounds like a curse. Brother Egil invokes an incantation and a blue glow surrounds his hand. He touches the worst of Arcata's burn and she seems to gather relief from the touch and the worst of the burn seems to subside. She collapses against Egil sobbing "I can't do this anymore. I can't, I just can't." He puts his arms around her and says "I'm so sorry Arcata, I'm so sorry."


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 18, 2009)

Arcata, I'm glad we were able to finally put out that unnatural fire. I'm also glad, as I;m sure everyone here is, that you are still alive and not too badly injured. Anton says gratefully.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 18, 2009)

*Wilbur*, 10/11 (4/1)

"I can try to close some of the wounds," Wilbur suggests.

 [sblock=ooc]
HS: 7/8
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 18, 2009)

"I'm sorry it took so long. I hope you'll recover soon."

Logan goes out and collects his things, checks that the house is no longer on fire. He then spends short time trying to stop Rittorio from bleeding out and then comes back into the house.
Heal check (1d20+3=19)

"We should take those thugs inside."

After collecting them he turns to the others:
"So, what's next? I mean if these thugs are just random attackers which I doubt. Should we pursue the link with Scarbelly, follow Lucius' trail going toward the docks as market lady indicated or return to the temple hoping for more information from the books?"


----------



## Voadam (Nov 19, 2009)

Graybeard said:


> Arcata, I'm glad we were able to finally put out that unnatural fire. I'm also glad, as I;m sure everyone here is, that you are still alive and not too badly injured. Anton says gratefully.




"Thank you Anton, I went to check out the fire and I saw the flames relighting the rubbish heap again and again as Egil poured the water on it. I-it jumped on me and kept burning and running over me and it hurt so much. I-I couldn't put it out and . . ." She starts crying again, unable to talk.

Egil looks crushed "I'm so sorry Arcata."

As Logan heads out he is just in time to see three urchin kids. One had grabbed his crossbow, another his long spear, and a third is checking out the downed men warily. At the sight of Logan the kids are startled, let out a yipe and start to run off towards an alley.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 4, 2009)

"Stop! Return the items and I'll give you some money. Run and I'll kill you!"

If kids don't stop, he _inertial barriers_ one with the crossbow.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 5, 2010)

The kids give a look over their shoulders but seeing that Logan is unarmed they put on another burst of speed.

ooc go ahead and make an inertial barrier role.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 5, 2010)

"Zhauwst'xawy-s'e-diyetchatche!"

Logan speeds up, carefuly roling the command from his tongue, being careful to strike hard cadence with hard consonants of the command. Approaching the kid he draws the purse and the dagger. Taking out few silvers he approaches the boy.

"I could force you to give it over. But I wont. I just need that stuff. If you can persuade you peers to return the rest of it, I'll give each one extra silver. You three will get nine in total. Almost full gold. What do you say? Three now, one extra for you if your friends bring back my things?"

Inertial Barrier (1d20+4=22)

OOC: If they are high enough level to resist this, I am probably better leaving them in peace  Why couldn't I stop Kenzil with such roll or in the last fight...bah! 

If the boy bolts, Logan lets him go. The kid probably needs it and he can always buy another if it comes to that, altough his purse would thank him if he didn't.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 13, 2010)

Neurotic said:


> "Zhauwst'xawy-s'e-diyetchatche!"
> 
> Logan speeds up, carefuly roling the command from his tongue, being careful to strike hard cadence with hard consonants of the command. Approaching the kid he draws the purse and the dagger. Taking out few silvers he approaches the boy.
> 
> ...




Once the runic prison arises and halts his fleeing the boy drops the crossbow and starts pleading for his life. "I'm sorry! I didn't know! Trooly. Please don't curse me good sir! I'm trooly sorry! Please don't." at the offer of money he nods and promises to do his best.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 13, 2010)

"Very well. Go with Deneir's blessing and find the others. I may have another PAYING job if you return. With or without your companions and my items. Return, and I'll reward you. If you don't I won't look for you."

Logan maintains the prison while he talks and lets the boy go after it expires. He picks up the crossbow and returns toward trussed up thugs.


----------

